# Purrchases (The cat themed shopping thread for slaves)



## huckybuck

This is the place to post your cat themed purchases, anything cat related you spot on the high street (or online) your catty wish list or any lovely cat gifts you receive...

Proviso being; it's for you or your home and not for the cats lol!

Please also add a link to where bought from...


----------



## Vanessa131

http://m2.hm.com/m/en_gb/productpage.0481600001.html

My lovely pinny, they also have tea towels, a cushion and napkins in this pattern.


----------



## huckybuck

I received this for my birthday and it's gorgeous!! The colours lovely and the fabric really soft. Great quality and good value. They also do a cushion. I think they are getting new stock in all the time so if you want a different size keep trying.

http://direct.asda.com/george/home-...n-a-plate-duvet-set/GEM534244,default,pd.html


----------



## Vanessa131

https://m.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/long-sleeve-multi-cat-print-shirt-6167426

I have this shirt for work, they also have a short sleeve version


----------



## huckybuck

Vanessa131 said:


> https://m.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/long-sleeve-multi-cat-print-shirt-6167426
> 
> I have this shirt for work, they also have a short sleeve version


Ooh I like this!! Does it come up slightly larger as I'd normally go for a 12 (out of stock) but they do have a 10..


----------



## Vanessa131

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I like this!! Does it come up slightly larger as I'd normally go for a 12 (out of stock) but they do have a 10..


Yes it is larger (unusual for topshop!) and plenty of room in the armpits. I'm an eight but I could have gotten away with a six really.


----------



## huckybuck

Vanessa131 said:


> Yes it is larger (unusual for topshop!) and plenty of room in the armpits. I'm an eight but I could have gotten away with a six really.


Thank you - off to get one!!


----------



## Vanessa131

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...ram-curtains-1-pair-white-black-art-20321076/

I have these in my bedroom, they're nice and thick so they keep the light out well, they also sell a matching cushion. They don't at all go with my bedroom!


----------



## Vanessa131

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/237483586/sterling-silver-origami-cat-fox-earrings?ref=cat_gallery_2

I have these earrings (could also be a fox), they look nice and they aren't heavy so they're comfy to wear.


----------



## huckybuck

Just realised this thread could start to become an expensive one lol!!!!!


----------



## Charity

I've got two of these in pink and blue, love them.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Womens-Kit...d=1485975866&sr=8-7&keywords=cat+jumpers&th=1


----------



## Vanessa131

If you search cat on h&ms site they have a few things at the moment. Yumi has quite a few cat print clothes, including pjs.


----------



## Vanessa131

https://www.sophieallport.com/uk/view-by-range/cats

Lots of nice home/kitchenware products


----------



## huckybuck

Vanessa131 said:


> If you search cat on h&ms site they have a few things at the moment. Yumi has quite a few cat print clothes, including pjs.


Oh yes I have these!!!! And have just bought some for birthday presents as they are so nice!!

http://www.yumi.co.uk/women/trouser...wvar_Y1616_color=Pink#q=cat&start=2&cgid=null


----------



## MoochH

huckybuck said:


> Just realised this thread could start to become an expensive one lol!!!!!


You think! I must not look till payday


----------



## chillminx

Lots of lovely cat printed t shirts and scarves on Etsy.  .

I like this one!

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/209...ga_search_query=cat t shirt&ref=sr_gallery_36


----------



## BritishBilbo

Lots of cat themed bits here and some in the sale, don't be put off by the name as I'm definitely not 21 anymore and have bought from here!!! 

http://www.forever21.com/UK/Mobile/...t_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=Cat&l=Cat​


----------



## Orla

Vanessa131 said:


> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...ram-curtains-1-pair-white-black-art-20321076/
> 
> I have these in my bedroom, they're nice and thick so they keep the light out well, they also sell a matching cushion. They don't at all go with my bedroom!


Also guilty, and they also don't go with my bedroom...


----------



## Soozi

Vanessa131 said:


> https://m.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/long-sleeve-multi-cat-print-shirt-6167426
> 
> I have this shirt for work, they also have a short sleeve version


Love that! I think Tracey (coronation Street) was wearing it last week! Lol! Hope that won't put you off cos it's lovely! ❌


----------



## Soozi

@huckybuck what a fabulous thread! Thanks Hun! :Joyful


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> I've got two of these in pink and blue, love them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Womens-Kitten-Animal-Ladies-Knitted/dp/B00IGARZEU/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1485975866&sr=8-7&keywords=cat+jumpers&th=1


Oooh I love that great with jeans!


----------



## JaimeandBree

I have also purrrrrchased the Asda vintage cat plates duvets (x2 lol). Not only does it have cats on, it ties into my love of Harry Potter (Umbridge's office anyone???)


----------



## Soozi

@Charity I saw a while back you bought this from The Range and had to have one! A lovely friend obliged and sent it to me! Lol! It's suitable for indoor or outdoor use! Love it!


----------



## Charity

Soozi said:


> @Charity I saw a while back you bought this from The Range and had to have one! A lovely friend obliged and sent it to me! Lol! It's suitable for indoor or outdoor use! Love it!
> View attachment 299251


I've got another one since then and a friend gave me the second one for Christmas


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> I've got another one since then and a friend gave me the second one for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 299282
> 
> View attachment 299284


Oooh I might get another one to make a pair! Lol! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Just got this new cover for my new driver...

http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Daphane_s_Bobcat_Headcover.html#SID=199










Remind you of anyone?????


----------



## Vanessa131

Took me a while to figure out what a driver was :Sorry


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Just got this new cover for my new driver...
> 
> http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Daphane_s_Bobcat_Headcover.html#SID=199
> 
> View attachment 299441
> 
> 
> Remind you of anyone?????
> 
> View attachment 299442
> View attachment 299443





huckybuck said:


> Just got this new cover for my new driver...
> 
> http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Daphane_s_Bobcat_Headcover.html#SID=199
> 
> View attachment 299441
> 
> 
> Remind you of anyone?????
> 
> View attachment 299442
> View attachment 299443


What a ringer!!!!


----------



## Charity

Mat anyone? And other things

https://www.epicmarts.com/products/anti-slip-cat-floor-mat?campaign=cat_mat_wc&variant=35230768839


----------



## GingerNinja

You might have seen the lovely dress that Sophie Ellis Bextor wore on Saturday Kitchen.....apparently the website crashed because of interest! She looked a lot nicer in it than the website. There's a few cat themed items that are lovely for you slim ladies 

http://misspatina.com/product/cat-community-dress/

http://misspatina.com/product-category/cat-inspired/


----------



## Jannor

http://www.tkmaxx.com/new-in-womens-clothing/cat-eye-grey-hooded-sweatshirt/invt/04033787

Great thread  I've got the navy blue t shirt with this design on but can't see it on the website. I didn't like the sweatshirts as they're the short ones. They had navy in them in-store too.


----------



## JaimeandBree

GingerNinja said:


> You might have seen the lovely dress that Sophie Ellis Bextor wore on Saturday Kitchen.....apparently the website crashed because of interest! She looked a lot nicer in it than the website. There's a few cat themed items that are lovely for you slim ladies
> 
> http://misspatina.com/product/cat-community-dress/
> 
> http://misspatina.com/product-category/cat-inspired/


I love that, had missed her on SK (don't watch it now James is gone!) but my mum had mentioned it to me. Don't think it would suit my fuller figure however!


----------



## Vanessa131

Asda now have a cat mirror and table lamp in.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Mat anyone? And other things
> 
> https://www.epicmarts.com/products/anti-slip-cat-floor-mat?campaign=cat_mat_wc&variant=35230768839


That is gorgeous - I'm always looking for decent door mats!!


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> You might have seen the lovely dress that Sophie Ellis Bextor wore on Saturday Kitchen.....apparently the website crashed because of interest! She looked a lot nicer in it than the website. There's a few cat themed items that are lovely for you slim ladies
> 
> http://misspatina.com/product/cat-community-dress/
> 
> http://misspatina.com/product-category/cat-inspired/


I saw her on the programme. I used to really love her music then was so disappointed when I saw her interviewed - but she has gone back up in my estimation for wearing the dress lol!!!

They have some fab things on the website!!


----------



## Emmasian

Charity said:


> Mat anyone? And other things
> 
> https://www.epicmarts.com/products/anti-slip-cat-floor-mat?campaign=cat_mat_wc&variant=35230768839


Oh gosh that mat is irresistible! Have ordered one from America for over twenty quid. Well I've not been well, that's my excuse and am sticking to it!!


----------



## Soozi

I was tempted with this one too! AliExpress! £21


----------



## Emmasian

Ooh it's lovely too! What are you doing to me!


----------



## Soozi

Emmasian said:


> Ooh it's lovely too! What are you doing to me!


I love it but it might feel wrong stepping on a sleeping kitty! Lol!


----------



## Smuge

Soozi said:


> I was tempted with this one too! AliExpress! £21
> View attachment 299896


I love it


----------



## bluecordelia

Saw this on a raw feed site. Suitable for gym or gin bunnies x


----------



## JaimeandBree

I posted this link in the meet up thread but for those of you who haven't viewed that thread check out these awesome Comic Relief t shirts:

http://www.tkmaxx.com/womens/red-nose-day-products/icat/9494

I just ordered this one


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> I posted this link in the meet up thread but for those of you who haven't viewed that thread check out these awesome Comic Relief t shirts:
> 
> http://www.tkmaxx.com/womens/red-nose-day-products/icat/9494
> 
> I just ordered this one
> 
> View attachment 300691


Off to TK Maxx!!!!!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Baby has 2 new hats from the John Lewis sale! I thought you all might like!


----------



## bluecordelia

I have been to TK's too. 
I had to cheer myself up as it's flea treatment day so I am in the dog house. They had a lovely white hoodie reduced from £150 to about £35. I was tempted but being sensible this month with a new job








Here are the choices. I didn't see Coco in my shop


----------



## JaimeandBree

bluecordelia said:


> I have been to TK's too.
> I had to cheer myself up as it's flea treatment day so I am in the dog house. They had a lovely white hoodie reduced from £150 to about £35. I was tempted but being sensible this month with a new job
> View attachment 301134
> 
> Here are the choices. I didn't see Coco in my shop
> View attachment 301135


Looks great, still waiting on mine as I ordered it online!


----------



## huckybuck

Me too!


----------



## huckybuck

Need a bit of help...

Was watching Further Back in Time for Dinner 1940 episode 5 BBC2 and the presenter Polly Russell was wearing the most gorgeous cat blouse. Not sure if it's vintage or new? If anyone spots where it's from or sees it on their travels I'd love to know where to find it.


----------



## bluecordelia

Next has a dress and about 3 tops in at the mo. 
This is my choice. It actually looks nicer from behind!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

bluecordelia said:


> View attachment 302343
> Next has a dress and about 3 tops in at the mo.
> This is my choice. It actually looks nicer from behind!!
> View attachment 302342


Love it! May have to pop in


----------



## MontyMaude

Is she on twitter, you could always tweet her and ask  edited to add that I just checked on Twitter and someone else had also asked, but it was from Jigsaw but years ago apparently


----------



## huckybuck

MontyMaude said:


> Is she on twitter, you could always tweet her and ask  edited to add that I just checked on Twitter and someone else had also asked, but it was from Jigsaw but years ago apparently


Thanks. I did google and eventually found the same thing. Shame cause I thought it was lovely.


----------



## BritishBilbo

Found this top in Primark yesterday £2.50! I bought two


----------



## huckybuck

Just bought this from New Look !! It's gorgeous but come up on the big size and I like roomy lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

BritishBilbo said:


> Found this top in Primark yesterday £2.50! I bought two
> 
> View attachment 303168


Bargain!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Just bought this from New Look !! It's gorgeous but come up on the big size and I like roomy lol!!!
> View attachment 303182


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Joy84

BritishBilbo said:


> Found this top in Primark yesterday £2.50! I bought two
> 
> View attachment 303168


And here was me thinking I'll be the first


----------



## BritishBilbo

Joy84 said:


> And here was me thinking I'll be the first
> View attachment 303210


I wish they had some other colours so I could wear a dif colour everyday at work : D


----------



## lymorelynn

I've just bought the Primark top too


----------



## bluecordelia

A lady at work had a long bolster type cushion from IKEA. Black with small cats on and it was cheap about £4. It looks like a door draft excluder. The pattern is the same as the primark vests x


----------



## Emmasian

Got these from Abakhan Craft Centre in North Wales. Big china mugs that say Queens by Churchill, Alex Clark, Charismatic Cats on the base. Love them!


----------



## bluecordelia

Asda again! There is also a cookie jar £10. Teapot is £7. Salt n pepper £3 possibly.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just bought this lovely cushion in Tesco


----------



## Charity

Emmasian said:


> Got these from Abakhan Craft Centre in North Wales. Big china mugs that say Queens by Churchill, Alex Clark, Charismatic Cats on the base. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 303542
> View attachment 303543


I've got one of these I use all the time. I love Alex Clark, got lots of her stuff.


----------



## Vanessa131

One of the contestants on sing and dance for comic relief had a cat shirt on. It would look good over jeans/grey leggings, or if you're a shortie like me as a belted dress.

http://www.withchic.com/multicolor-...sd761UqrVAc9A1SlawR0wzZ5RASh73oBjgaAkd78P8HAQ


----------



## Soozi

JaimeandBree said:


> Just bought this lovely cushion in Tesco
> 
> View attachment 304448


That's gorgeous! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Vanessa131 said:


> One of the contestants on sing and dance for comic relief had a cat shirt on. It would look good over jeans/grey leggings, or if you're a shortie like me as a belted dress.
> 
> http://www.withchic.com/multicolor-...sd761UqrVAc9A1SlawR0wzZ5RASh73oBjgaAkd78P8HAQ


Think it was Sara Pascoe she often wears cat clothes and I'm sure she's a crazy cat lady lol!


----------



## Joy84

Primani again!!

Hi! My name is Joanna and I'm13yo going on 33 :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Babyshoes

Can I blow my own trumpet on this thread please? 

I've been developing a technique which I'm not aware of anyone else in using. I use aluminium foil on my glass beads in various shapes, and I recently found a cat shape to use! I can also make the shape with copper foil, which goes pink under a layer of clear glass - haven't done a cat in copper yet though.

Here are the first few I've made, along with a goggle-eyed cat hand drawn onto the bead using a very thin rod of black glass. Not listed on Etsy yet, only shown on Facebook so far.

I can do custom orders in any colour you like. Pendants and earrings are just £15, all come with a velvet gift pouch and pendants with a faux leather necklace. I am offering free postage to P.F. members for a limited time only! Contact details are in my signature, or message me via the forums to order.


----------



## huckybuck

Aww they are lovely!!!


----------



## Babyshoes

huckybuck said:


> Aww they are lovely!!!


Thank you!


----------



## BritishBilbo

Joy84 said:


> Primani again!!
> 
> Hi! My name is Joanna and I'm13yo going on 33 :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 304487
> 
> 
> View attachment 304490


I'm so going to primarni I need a grumpy cat pen in my life!


----------



## BritishBilbo

Another primarni find.. Not sure if anybody else has posted it. £6


----------



## Erenya

I now have 5 cat scarves.... is that excessive...


----------



## huckybuck

Erenya said:


> I now have 5 cat scarves.... is that excessive...


You can NEVER have too many lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

BritishBilbo said:


> View attachment 304680
> 
> 
> Another primarni find.. Not sure if anybody else has posted it. £6


I've just bought the exact same top lol!!!


----------



## Erenya

huckybuck said:


> You can NEVER have too many lol!!


OH disagrees


----------



## Charity

m supposed to be looking at curtains but got slightly side tracked. These are from Linens Direct


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> m supposed to be looking at curtains but got slightly side tracked. These are from Linens Direct
> 
> View attachment 304931
> 
> 
> View attachment 304933


Ooh that throw is lovely!!!!!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Ooh that throw is lovely!!!!!!


I know, must say I did think about the HBs when I saw it.


----------



## Joy84

Just had a "DOH!" moment, reading this thread while sitting on my bed :Hilarious
Not sure where it's from as Mum bought it for me a while ago, but possibly PRIMANI too


----------



## huckybuck

Aunty Soozi treated us to Charity's lovely find!!

Little H wonders who his new friends are..


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Aunty Soozi treated us to Charity's lovely find!!
> 
> Little H wonders who his new friends are..
> 
> View attachment 306130


Ooh, you lucky girl. Hope its as nice as it looks.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Ooh, you lucky girl. Hope its as nice as it looks.


It's lovely, big and quite thick. The picture side is a velour feel and the back a fleece.


----------



## Charity

For those who like a nice catty handbag, saw these today


----------



## Charity

Oh dear, all this talk about handbags yesterday has made me buy this one from Amazon. Do I need another handbag? Well.......no, not really but hey ho!


----------



## Ali71

Anyone getting ready for their holidays soon?

https://boundlessshop.com/products/cats-face-women-flip-lops


----------



## claire8234

Saw this today and really like it.

http://direct.asda.com/george/home-...t-rug-various-sizes/GEM503179,default,pd.html


----------



## huckybuck

That's fab!!!!


----------



## Kitkatslave

Thought you all might appreciate the wallpaper I've just hung in my downstairs loo! Thought we'd have a bit of fun with it being a cupboard under the stairs turned loo! My favourite is obviously the very regal big cat


----------



## huckybuck

Kitkatslave said:


> View attachment 307283
> View attachment 307285
> Thought you all might appreciate the wallpaper I've just hung in my downstairs loo! Thought we'd have a bit of fun with it being a cupboard under the stairs turned loo! My favourite is obviously the very regal big cat


Utterly FABULOUS - I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chillminx

Wow, amazing! I've never seen wallpaper like that!  Where did you get it? (My bet is it is very expensive! )


----------



## LostSoul

I know its been mentioned on here before but i got this cookie jar yesterday, it's from asda... and i have to say it looks so much better in real life than it does online, mine is going in my living room, its much to gorgeous to be hidden in my kitchen!


----------



## Kitkatslave

He he it's brilliant isn't it. I got it online at I want wallpaper

https://www.iwantwallpaper.co.uk/mu...gdYmo75kjIf6LEQXb7Tib94PWDOChMTZ20aAqq78P8HAQ

It's on offer now but I think it was about £22 a roll - as i only needed one roll so I thought that was ok.


----------



## Kitkatslave

chillminx said:


> Wow, amazing! I've never seen wallpaper like that!  Where did you get it? (My bet is it is very expensive! )





LostSoul said:


> I know its been mentioned on here before but i got this cookie jar yesterday, it's from asda... and i have to say it looks so much better in real life than it does online, mine is going in my living room, its much to gorgeous to be hidden in my kitchen!
> View attachment 307432


Love this! Off to asda...


----------



## Kitkatslave

Argh haven't got the hang of quoting people yet!!!


----------



## Jannor

LostSoul said:


> I know its been mentioned on here before but i got this cookie jar yesterday, it's from asda... and i have to say it looks so much better in real life than it does online, mine is going in my living room, its much to gorgeous to be hidden in my kitchen!
> View attachment 307432


They are lovely, I was in Asda this morning, they had the teapot and salt & pepper pots too. I was good though, just bought the cat duvet set


----------



## Jannor

Was in B&M today too - they have the boxes of Encore chicken selection pots - 6 pots for £1.50. 60g in a pot.

Use by date is 2 May so they won't have them long.


----------



## QOTN

Kitkatslave said:


> Argh haven't got the hang of quoting people yet!!!


Just make sure the 2nd QUOTE Is before your reply.


----------



## Kitkatslave

QOTN said:


> Just make sure the 2nd QUOTE Is before your reply.


Thank you QOTN! I have just figured out that if you press reply it quotes the person....doh! I was pressing the quote button and then it was inserting multiple quotes.  I'm normally pretty computer literate believe it or not! 

Sorry to divert the thread btw!!!


----------



## Charity

On the topic of wallpaper, how about this. Not as nice as @Kitkatslave 's. I like the deep pink but then OH would move out. 

https://www.fashioninteriors.co.uk/shop/search/?search=cat+wallpaper&page=1


----------



## Kitkatslave

Charity said:


> On the topic of wallpaper, how about this. Not as nice as @Kitkatslave 's. I like the deep pink but then OH would move out.
> 
> https://www.fashioninteriors.co.uk/shop/search/?search=cat+wallpaper&page=1


Ooh I love it. Just thinking if there is another room in my house I could get away with cat wallpaper...


----------



## bluecordelia

@Jannor I hope you get my lucky dip on Saturday x


----------



## chillminx

Charity said:


> On the topic of wallpaper, how about this. Not as nice as @Kitkatslave 's. I like the deep pink but then OH would move out.
> 
> https://www.fashioninteriors.co.uk/shop/search/?search=cat+wallpaper&page=1


That's gorgeous Charity! I am really tempted by the ivory/black for my cloakroom, (which am planning to decorate this summer).


----------



## huckybuck

I am SOOOOOO tempted to get one of these....not sure the HBs will all fit though rofl!!

https://catsforlife.co/products/cat..._94070&utm_medium=email&utm_source=smartrmail


----------



## Jannor

bluecordelia said:


> @Jannor I hope you get my lucky dip on Saturday x


Ah, it was you who bought them  But no, I didn't pick that one.


----------



## MoochH

Ali71 said:


> Anyone getting ready for their holidays soon?
> 
> https://boundlessshop.com/products/cats-face-women-flip-lops


Adore those!


----------



## bluecordelia

I have just bought one


----------



## Joy84

https://catsforlife.co/products/ret...m_campaign=DPA_3view&utm_content=rr_track_cat

OMG! TOTALLY NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!!


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> https://catsforlife.co/products/ret...m_campaign=DPA_3view&utm_content=rr_track_cat
> 
> OMG! TOTALLY NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!!


Just saw this too!!! Hope it comes in time for Hols!

Did you see the leggings lol


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Just saw this too!!! Hope it comes in time for Hols!
> 
> Did you see the leggings lol


Leggings? No ...
But I saw great socks :Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

Saw this bag in the garden centre today. It's actually much nicer than it looks in the photo and there was also a glasses case, ceramic tile and shopping bag


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Saw this bag in the garden centre today. It's actually much nicer than it looks in the photo and there was also a glasses case, ceramic tile and shopping bag
> View attachment 308805


Love that and that it's for charity too!


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Love that and that it's for charity too!


Yes! I've asked for the tile for my birthday


----------



## popcornsmum

Lots of cat themed gifts in the Animal Sanctuary gift shop!










I loved the wind chimes


----------



## vivien

It came today from sun frog in America 








Not to every body's tast but I love Star Wars. And Darth Vader is one of my favourites. I have a paw wars one too.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck

vivien said:


> It came today from sun frog in America
> View attachment 309285
> 
> Not to every body's tast but I love Star Wars. And Darth Vader is one of my favourites. I have a paw wars one too.
> 
> Viv xx


ooh love that Viv - on the look out for new Ts as it hols time soon lol!!!


----------



## vivien

huckybuck said:


> ooh love that Viv - on the look out for new Ts as it hols time soon lol!!!


Thank you I will take a picture of my Paw Wars tee shirt I got from Tee chip, tomorrow. And post it for you to see. I think you will like it. .

Viv xx


----------



## Smoosh

Just bought these!










http://www.matalan.co.uk/womens/sho...ts/s2655956/cold-shoulder-caturday-pyjama-set


----------



## huckybuck

It just needs the pawprints added now!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> It just needs the pawprints added now!!!
> 
> View attachment 310338


Now that's a serious purrchase :Cat


----------



## maisiecat

I have these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01I1HLXRM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## maisiecat

I am currently wearing a short sleeved T shirt version of this


----------



## maisiecat

Recent purchase, of course I needed another cruet set.


----------



## Paddypaws

https://crazycatshop.co/


----------



## ewelsh

Dunhelm place matts 100% cotton easy for them to make a mess on!

















Pattern on both sides


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Dunhelm place matts 100% cotton easy for them to make a mess on!
> 
> View attachment 310715
> 
> View attachment 310716
> 
> Pattern on both sides


oh love these!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Yes they are nice, cats & flowers I'm a happy bunny, until the girls trash them and throw food all over them


----------



## MoochH

Thanks ewelsh :Cat
We like these too


----------



## ewelsh

Ha! 

I've washed mine today, dried lovely, no stains! But they don't iron well, not that the girls will mind


----------



## Ali71

Had a little wander round Primarni yesterday and saw this:










From memory I think the king size are about £14


----------



## BritishBilbo

I just bought two of these cushions for our new house, reduced from £19.99 to £9.99 in Dobbies garden centre


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I do love a cushion lol. What is the picture material?


----------



## BritishBilbo

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I do love a cushion lol. What is the picture material?


Ooh now you're asking I'm not sure and don't have them to hand I'm keeping them in the car so my OH isn't like .. MORE CAT STUFF.. I'm just going to plant them when we've moved in 

It says they're 100% cotton online though if that helps, they're soft to touch they also had a ginger cat one but that wasn't reduced.


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh thank you. They sound ideal! I'm a bit funny about fabric lol but love soft cotton though!!!


----------



## Ali71

Had a bit of a cat themed day today!! First I saw these reduced in The Range:



















And then I found this lovely bag in a little boutique shop:


----------



## ewelsh

Loving the bag @Ali71

I saw these in our village shop!


----------



## Ali71

Thanks @ewelsh

Managed to find the supplier on line and although my particular bag isn't listed they do have some other kitty bags (and purses!)

http://havebest.com/bags/day-bags.html


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks @Ali71

Do I need another bag  maybe :Smuggrin


----------



## Jannor

Rosina Wachtmeister foil picture (although the foil doesn't show up in pics). From the charity shop yesterday for £4! Was thinking of the cat charity auction when I bought it but have sort of fallen in love with it so will probably just get it re-framed and keep it for a while at least.


----------



## Ali71

I'm on a roll......... 

http://direct.asda.com/george/women...feline-good-pyjamas/GEM558343,default,pd.html


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I like those too.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy

I bought these stickers on an impulse (I already had the wall calendar and notebook diary for this year) as I thought they looked useful  (yeah, right). They are absolutely wonderful for decorating things or using as fixings for the back of envelopes or parcels. There are loads of different designs in the book, some are pretty large and other repeated designs are tiny. I used some for decorating Bertie's new rigid cat carrier and have, so far, held off decorating the covered litter boxes (only because it would make it impossible to clean them properly). Anyway, they are highly recommended for anyone - especially children  I can't find them on the official website now so the link is for Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Simons-cat...1496072907&sr=8-4&keywords=simons+cat+sticker



















This notebook is full of fabulous illustrations and is ideal for using as a kitten record for his first year.
http://simonscat.theofficialwebshop.com/index.php/calendars-diaries/simon-s-cat-wiro-diary-2069.html












These magnetic characters are great for decorating the fridge etc. I have also slipped one or two into birthday or christmas cards of people I know are cat mad - they're flat enough to go into the post so are ideal little extras.

http://simonscat.theofficialwebshop...re/miscellaneous/simons-cat-magnet-sheet.html

Not that I'm promoting Simon's cat (don't think it needs promoting by me) it's just that there are such wonderful cartoons that are so true to life. (Oh yes, I also have a key ring too.)

Right, that's it.


----------



## ewelsh

Great @Temporally_Loopy

I love Simons cat :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Ali71 said:


> I'm on a roll.........
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/george/women...feline-good-pyjamas/GEM558343,default,pd.html


I think we might have to give you the role of Cat Chat personal shopper lol!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I think we might have to give you the role of Cat Chat personal shopper lol!


Indeed, I'm going shopping with @Ali71 from now on


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck @ewelsh :Smuggrin

I would wear my badge with pride!! 
Have missed being on line with you all but work stuff has kind of taken over a bit :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB's retirement present (to himself) Huckleberry Blue of course!
























Now where are those paw prints I ordered......


----------



## ewelsh

My husband would be green with envy if he saw that car! He would love an Aston Martin.


----------



## Joy84

Ali71 said:


> I'm on a roll.........
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/george/women...feline-good-pyjamas/GEM558343,default,pd.html


I've got this too


----------



## Joy84

Another Primani find ...
They didn't have my size so decided to take a pic in the shop to show you all.
Put phone back in the side pocket of my little backpack ...
It wasn't there any more when I left the shop :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
This top cost me a lot of money and I didn't even buy it :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Ali71

Joy84 said:


> I've got this too


Mine came today!! And the cactus shorts and various others that managed to find their way into my basket lol


----------



## Ali71

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 313427
> 
> 
> Another Primani find ...
> They didn't have my size so decided to take a pic in the shop to show you all.
> Put phone back in the side pockey of my little backpack ...
> It wasn't there any more when I left the shop :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> This top cost me a lot of money and I didn't even buy it :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


Hate to say it.... (but I have this too lol)  @ewelsh is going to annihilate me lol


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 313427
> 
> 
> Another Primani find ...
> They didn't have my size so decided to take a pic in the shop to show you all.
> Put phone back in the side pocket of my little backpack ...
> It wasn't there any more when I left the shop :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> This top cost me a lot of money and I didn't even buy it :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


Oh no!!!!!! Have you got a find my phone app?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no @Joy84

Maybe someone will hand it in, in the store.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Mr HB's retirement present (to himself) Huckleberry Blue of course!
> 
> View attachment 313400
> View attachment 313401
> View attachment 313402
> 
> 
> Now where are those paw prints I ordered......


Ooooh you've got matching cars now!!!!


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Oh no!!!!!! Have you got a find my phone app?





ewelsh said:


> Oh no @Joy84
> 
> Maybe someone will hand it in, in the store.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!


It was stolen, together with my house keys that were in the same pocket- in leather pouch so probably looked like a wallet 
Reported to two police officers met on the street and they pretty much told me who done it- when they described the two women who are known thieves in the area, especially in Primark, I quickly realised I've seen them around me several times so they've obviously been watching me :Banghead
But guess what? When the police went to check cctv, given half hour timeframe, they couldn't see either me in green top with pink flamingo on it nor two women with a buggy and parts of their hair dyed pink so they've swiftly closed the investigation :Rage
@huckybuck yes, but the app only works when the phone is turned on


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> It was stolen, together with my house keys that were in the same pocket- in leather pouch so probably looked like a wallet
> Reported to two police officers met on the street and they pretty much told me who done it- when they described the two women who are known thieves in the area, especially in Primark, I quickly realised I've seen them around me several times so they've obviously been watching me :Banghead
> But guess what? When the police went to check cctv, given half hour timeframe, they couldn't see either me in green top with pink flamingo on it nor two women with a buggy and parts of their hair dyed pink so they've swiftly closed the investigation :Rage
> @huckybuck yes, but the app only works when the phone is turned on


Oh how frustrating. If no CCTV in store or switched off deliberately is it an inside job? 
What about CCTV outside the store? 
I'd still report it officially. They may eventually get caught and it would be used as evidence. 
At some stage they will turn phone on so keep trying.

Have you changed your locks Hun?


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Oh how frustrating. If no CCTV in store or switched off deliberately is it an inside job?
> What about CCTV outside the store?
> I'd still report it officially. They may eventually get caught and it would be used as evidence.
> At some stage they will turn phone on so keep trying.
> 
> Have you changed your locks Hun?


There was cctv alright. But as I couldn't say exactly where in the shop it happened (if I knew that it wouldn't happen!) they don't have time to watch all the records so only check a sample. And they couldn't see me or them so "really sorry, try and take better care of your belongings next time".
Locks changed, yes, thank you!


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh @Joy84 that must have been awful for you! Hugs.


----------



## Paddypaws

Lidl £1.19


----------



## ewelsh

@Joy84

I am so sorry, that's just awful. What is wrong with people! If these people are known to be thieves why are they not banned from the shop!
If I were you, I would write to the head office of the shop and explain your awful experience! 
I should imagine these people will just have you phone swiped and then sell it on. I hope you didn't have too many treasured photos on it.


----------



## Joy84

ewelsh said:


> @Joy84
> 
> I am so sorry, that's just awful. What is wrong with people! If these people are known to be thieves why are they not banned from the shop!
> If I were you, I would write to the head office of the shop and explain your awful experience!
> I should imagine these people will just have you phone swiped and then sell it on. I hope you didn't have too many treasured photos on it.


I know, right?! I would have their pics plastered on front doors and make sure security bloody well knows them 
Oh well, life goes on ...
At least this time I was blissfully unaware of it happening unlike in 2004 when I got mugged and had my phone stolen.
Another crime on the rise right now is thugs on motorbikes snatching phones out of peoples hands...
It happened to a friend of mine few months ago and a work colleague last week, another friend was a witness of same thing last week...

Pictures all backed up on one drive including that damn primani top!
Didn't have many on phone due to storage issues anyway- ah did I moan about that


----------



## Charity

This is nice, from the USA. Just touch the mug

https://pro.teechip.com/181571688993681


----------



## huckybuck

Not a purrchase by me but a really lovely surprise gift from a friend who knows me very well!!
Fortnum and Mason no less - I have been spoiled!!


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Not a purrchase by me but a really lovely surprise gift from a friend who knows me very well!!
> Fortnum and Mason no less - I have been spoiled!!
> 
> View attachment 316957


How lovely HB, you have shown so much support for others that I'm glad you are getting spoiled back!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Not a purrchase by me but a really lovely surprise gift from a friend who knows me very well!!
> Fortnum and Mason no less - I have been spoiled!!
> 
> View attachment 316957


Gosh that friend really does know you well don't they , you deserve a bit of appreciation and spoiling my lovely xxx


----------



## Soozi

@huckybuck Awww How lovely Hun! You are one of the kindest people I know! Nothing is ever too much! Enjoy your gift! Who's it from? Lol! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> @huckybuck Awww How lovely Hun! You are one of the kindest people I know! Nothing is ever too much! Enjoy your gift! Who's it from? Lol! xxx


Someone is winking!


----------



## Guest

I so wish I had had my phone on me. Went to a localish Oxfam shop & they always have a rack of the most fabulous cards with animals on. I picked one up with the most gorgeous black & white cat with the saddest face. On the front it said I am so very sorry. When I opened it, it says YOU HAVE A DOG!. It had me chuckling all day long & while they were looking out back for a new one as it was dog eared, somebody bought the only one left!


----------



## Charity

Love this


----------



## Reets

I like these - fancy one as a jam spoon or some such. From Freaky Pets and reduced just for today.


----------



## urbantigers

Saw these in M&S - will def be on my Christmas list (sorry if already mentioned)

http://www.marksandspencer.com/cott..._90&color=OATMEALMIX&prevPage=plp&pdpredirect


----------



## huckybuck

urbantigers said:


> Saw these in M&S - will def be on my Christmas list (sorry if already mentioned)
> 
> http://www.marksandspencer.com/cott..._90&color=OATMEALMIX&prevPage=plp&pdpredirect


Uh oh don't know about Christmas List lol....

Note to self pop to Marks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Guest

I got this as a gift recently


----------



## Guest

Reets said:


> I like these - fancy one as a jam spoon or some such. From Freaky Pets and reduced just for today.


I like to collect spoons, I do not have a cat spoon! I love it. In fact I have to move away from this thread as I love buying useless and beautiful things and there's a;ready so many things I want yikes


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> I like to collect spoons, I do not have a cat spoon! I love it. In fact I have to move away from this thread as I love buying useless and beautiful things and there's a;ready so many things I want yikes


Don't look!!!!

http://www.gloverandsmith.co.uk/pro..._for_cat_lovers_UK_Made_Practical_Spoon_Gifts


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Don't look!!!!
> 
> http://www.gloverandsmith.co.uk/product/27/Cat_Spoon_|_Gifts_for_cat_lovers_UK_Made_Practical_Spoon_Gifts


Stoppit! That is very beautiful! I want it so much. The other one is nothing now (sorry reets) I'm addingit to my basket and not closing the tab


----------



## Guest

I like how round it is actually. It would have to be one I ate (cereal) with at least once. Not that I'm planning on one day buying it


----------



## huckybuck

Ok so couldn't wait to go to Marks so ordered a pair online.

http://www.marksandspencer.com/cott...> Pyjama Sets&cvo_pid=41707197560&pdpredirect

They arrived today and they're on!!!

Even nicer than the photo!!!!!


----------



## urbantigers

I am going to buy some next time I'm in M&S. think that's my Christmas Day outfit sorted - cat PJs and red (Santa) dressing gown!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Those are brill! Hmmm I'm not speaking to M&S right now though haha.... might have to relent


----------



## slartibartfast

Too expensive for me but it looks great
https://rockmetalshop.pl/product-pol-180726-narzuta-koc-A-BRUSH-WITH-MAGICK.html


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Too expensive for me but it looks great
> https://rockmetalshop.pl/product-pol-180726-narzuta-koc-A-BRUSH-WITH-MAGICK.html


I adore that blanket!!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> I adore that blanket!!!!!


Me too!!!!
Another one:
https://rockmetalshop.pl/product-pol-180424-obrus-ALTAR-CLOTH-BEWITCHED.html


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> Me too!!!!
> Another one:
> https://rockmetalshop.pl/product-pol-180424-obrus-ALTAR-CLOTH-BEWITCHED.html


LOL and that one!!!!!


----------



## Vanessa131

They have some cat pjs in next too.

http://www.next.co.uk/g212230s4?gcl...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CJHDi73Tk9YCFWuO7Qodux4JzA


----------



## Guest

slartibartfast said:


> Too expensive for me but it looks great
> https://rockmetalshop.pl/product-pol-180726-narzuta-koc-A-BRUSH-WITH-MAGICK.html


That's amazing, I also love it! and it's not TOO bad. The price is in Zloty no? which makes it really about £50. Still expensive but not as shocking!


----------



## Guest

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00TDU6A9S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have this


----------



## huckybuck

Found it cheaper on Amazon

Lisa Parker - A Brush With Magick Throw - 160cm - Designer throw collection https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01FMY0TTA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_ZvASzb4DGF12N


----------



## Guest

Oh wow! Its in my basket (which will then go in my save for later, and then in the end in my wish list haha)


----------



## claire8234

My daugther would love one of those blankets. She is like the cat, loves fluffy, snuggly things!


----------



## Guest

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/my-neighbor-totoro-bed-the-whole-world-is-slightly-cuter-now-179250

I really want this for saffi. Where It will fit is another story, but being practical is for when its too late. Ha. A smaller version would obviously be better..


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Found it cheaper on Amazon
> 
> Lisa Parker - A Brush With Magick Throw - 160cm - Designer throw collection https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01FMY0TTA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_ZvASzb4DGF12N


Love it!!!! Gone in my Amazon basket, Lisa Parker has other black cat items too on Amazon. I do love black cat things  x


----------



## ewelsh

Wish I could get this made up as big as a road sign!


----------



## Guest

Toasty (want rather then have)


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> Toasty (want rather then have)
> 
> View attachment 324716


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant!!!


Right?? I found it on the meowingtons website


----------



## ewelsh

That is brilliant, but if I had one, one of the dogs would try to eat it for sure!


----------



## Guest

I would also try to eat it if I was a dog


----------



## huckybuck

No idea who the artist is but I spotted this painting on a vintage website and it reminded me of Holly lol

Had to buy it - it needs a good clean up and possibly remounting and reframing.


----------



## Pavonine

I bought this but it arrived today and the material isn't very nice at all. I'm stupidly sad about it!!


----------



## Lisa2701

Aww you know what's sad... I haven't bought or been gifted anything 'cat' yet. I want a cat gift. Maybe I need to gift myself


----------



## Lisa2701

Vanessa131 said:


> They have some cat pjs in next too.
> 
> http://www.next.co.uk/g212230s4?gcl...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CJHDi73Tk9YCFWuO7Qodux4JzA


OMG I love these! £25 for pjs is a bit pricy for me but I do like them ..... hmmmm what to do ...


----------



## Lisa2701

Well your all in big trouble and I'll have to never come on this thread again! 

Decided to order those lovely pink cat pjs from next, got browsing and just spent £197  Not all on me though, but still.... :Greedy oooops!!


----------



## Guest

Lisa2701 said:


> Well your all in big trouble and I'll have to never come on this thread again!
> 
> Decided to order those lovely pink cat pjs from next, got browsing and just spent £197  Not all on me though, but still.... :Greedy oooops!!


It was very important to rectify the lack of cat merchandise. Very well done I say


----------



## Guest

http://www.forever21.com/UK/mobile/...F21&category=top_blouses&productid=2000104058

I would love that if it wasn't cropped


----------



## JaimeandBree

Lisa2701 said:


> Well your all in big trouble and I'll have to never come on this thread again!
> 
> Decided to order those lovely pink cat pjs from next, got browsing and just spent £197  Not all on me though, but still.... :Greedy oooops!!


Hahaha, well played Lisa, I don't think you can pin the whole £197 on us though!


----------



## Lisa2701

whompingwillow said:


> It was very important to rectify the lack of cat merchandise. Very well done I say


Yes very important I think. Am I now an official crazy cat lady member???  oh no... this is the start of a new expensive hobby of mines isn't it? Collecting cat stuff :Cat



JaimeandBree said:


> Hahaha, well played Lisa, I don't think you can pin the whole £197 on us though!


Ehhh.... welll..... definitely all yours fault! Wouldn't have gone near that website if it wasn't for you bad influences.  I can't be trusted with next! Been avoiding even looking at it for months... and that's why  lol.


----------



## Guest

So far I recomend it


----------



## ewelsh

This cracked me up


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> This cracked me up
> 
> View attachment 324966


Ouch that actually made me squirm lol


----------



## Lisa2701

ewelsh said:


> This cracked me up
> 
> View attachment 324966


----------



## mewtoo

ewelsh said:


> This cracked me up
> 
> View attachment 324966


Well, that's one way to deal with anal glands.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Oh Oh a golfing friend has just sent me this link.....

http://uk.loudmouthgolf.com/index.p...little-pussy-cats-women-s-mini-short-mto.html


----------



## Guest

They are adorable, I love them. But that is very expensive for such a small amount of material


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## ewelsh

Very cute, 

If I wore those playing golf, I'd get banned ha!


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> They are adorable, I love them. But that is very expensive for such a small amount of material


 They really are though they are made to order (she says trying to find justification for a potential purchase...) EEK and spotted the trousers AND Skorts......



ewelsh said:


> Very cute,
> If I wore those playing golf, I'd get banned ha!


I've already been told off for how short my shorts are lol - but I say look at the women on tour - then ban me!!!


----------



## ewelsh

[QUOTE="huckybuck, post: 1064974770,

I've already been told off for how short my shorts are lol - but I say look at the women on tour - then ban me!!![/QUOTE]

Valid point actually! Good for you!

I wouldn't dare, I'm trying to make friends with the navy white & pink brigade!


----------



## huckybuck

[QUOTE="ewelsh, post: 1064974776,

Valid point actually! Good for you!

I wouldn't dare, I'm trying to make friends with the navy white & pink brigade![/QUOTE]

I might not be so brave if I change golf clubs lol - I'm looking to join Beaconsfield possibly - but they are sooooooo snooty they probably would ban me in an instant!!!


----------



## Princessmimi

Pavonine said:


> I bought this but it arrived today and the material isn't very nice at all. I'm stupidly sad about it!!
> 
> View attachment 324835


I would be disappointed too. It's such a pretty and easy to wear print. Oh well, the hunt goes on.


----------



## Princessmimi

I cycle so this cool cat helmet is a must have. 

https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/acce...MIt-KEiouo1gIV5pXtCh2dzQYdEAQYAiABEgI41vD_BwE


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> They are adorable, I love them. But that is very expensive for such a small amount of material


It's called the inverse rule ie the LESS there is the MORE it will be!


----------



## Guest

I bought a book of postcards by one of my favourite illustrators - Edward Gorey. There was just one cat postcard out of the many - I consider it a cat purrchase :]


----------



## SbanR

WOW! What a monster sized cat. Must be American! But the expression on its face - raised a smile


----------



## mewtoo

SbanR said:


> WOW! What a monster sized cat. Must be American! But the expression on its face - raised a smile


"Shall I kill her before or after she has fed me? Hmmmm."


----------



## SbanR

mewtoo said:


> "Shall I kill her before or after she has fed me? Hmmmm."


Does that mean the cat is commercially fed? I do have a warped sense of humour sometimes!


----------



## Lisa2701

Looking through the Kleeneze book today and seen this... I can just imagine my husbands face if he came home and this was on the bed


----------



## huckybuck

Lisa2701 said:


> Looking through the Kleeneze book today and seen this... I can just imagine my husbands face if he came home and this was on the bed
> 
> View attachment 325584


Oh my I HAVE TO GET THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Ok so it's not EXACTLY cats but I bought this jumper today - it's fab but I need to keep it away from the HBs or else i think a few pompoms will go amiss!!!
The cat toy jumper lol!!

https://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/knitwear/sweaters/oversized-pompoms-sweater-c498028p4953015.html


----------



## Lisa2701

Oooo look what arrived today .... they are amazing! And soooo soft!! Maybe the extra money at next is worth it - I've never bought pjs from next but i totally will be in future if they're like this!










Camera hasn't picked up the colour very well. It's a nice baby pick with a navy cat outline. Love em!! Thank you whoever posted them up!


----------



## Guest

Lol Lisa. This thread is bad for you (And me, luckily I just can't even do any accidental shopping right now!)
They do look so lovely. Mmmmm soft cat pyjamas so cosy and perfect


----------



## Lisa2701

whompingwillow said:


> Lol Lisa. This thread is bad for you (And me, luckily I just can't even do any accidental shopping right now!)
> They do look so lovely. Mmmmm soft cat pyjamas so cosy and perfect


Yes! Very bad for me!!!  Your all such bad influences on me  haha


----------



## JaimeandBree

Those are lovely Lisa


----------



## Guest

https://www.spoonflower.com/shop?ut...ign&local&shop=fabric&pattern&t=Cat&commit=Go

These are so purrfect


----------



## Guest

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product..._sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AX5TOWI897932


----------



## Lisa2701

whompingwillow said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product..._sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AX5TOWI897932


:Hilarious They're hilarious!

Is it sad I actually quite like this? It's a Ziggy and Pippin! They do them all colours and have dogs too haha

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...a0838e16bb6c&pd_rd_w=BLlr6&pd_rd_i=B018VVAN10


----------



## Guest

I love it and I really want them, so if it IS sad, than I’m sad too!


----------



## Lisa2701

whompingwillow said:


> I love it and I really want them, so if it IS sad, than I'm sad too!


Did u look through all the different ones they do?


----------



## Guest

Lisa2701 said:


> :Hilarious They're hilarious!
> 
> Is it sad I actually quite like this? It's a Ziggy and Pippin! They do them all colours and have dogs too haha
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...a0838e16bb6c&pd_rd_w=BLlr6&pd_rd_i=B018VVAN10


Oh I see the link now, I thought you were talking about the leg and chair socks 

I love that too though. It's actually very cute! Tasteful tack is very important. And perfect for your guys. Awww definitely get it


----------



## Guest

Lisa2701 said:


> Did u look through all the different ones they do?


Now but I am onto that now


----------



## Guest

Oh I love them! This is my favourite https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sparkly-Pa...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=M2QGA28JDHBM0306X51W


----------



## Guest

Ohhh but a bowl

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fishing-Su...srs=7343589031&ie=UTF8&qid=1507106875&sr=8-31


----------



## Guest

https://www.charlotteclarkdesignermaker.co.uk/product/seeing-eye-cat-pin-badge/

https://www.charlotteclarkdesignermaker.co.uk/product/anatomical-cat-teapot/

https://www.charlotteclarkdesignermaker.co.uk/product/anatomical-cat-cookie-jar/

The lamp is also so pretty! and the cat/octopus mug...really beautiful designs


----------



## KittenEevee

I love these, would be great for work because i need to dress smart casual and i wear black smart trousers with a nice top but think these would be lovely.


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> https://www.charlotteclarkdesignermaker.co.uk/product/seeing-eye-cat-pin-badge/
> 
> https://www.charlotteclarkdesignermaker.co.uk/product/anatomical-cat-teapot/
> 
> https://www.charlotteclarkdesignermaker.co.uk/product/anatomical-cat-cookie-jar/
> 
> The lamp is also so pretty! and the cat/octopus mug...really beautiful designs


These are so cool!!!
Would make a fab gift for a vet!!!


----------



## Guest

That is such a good idea for those ..!

ETA - I am seriously going to someday use that idea...


----------



## Guest

KittenEevee said:


> I love these, would be great for work because i need to dress smart casual and i wear black smart trousers with a nice top but think these would be lovely.


Sadly sold out, because this is also one amazing shirt

http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/prod...yoKI9BcmTvKK8TuVLL4aAkRLEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## KittenEevee

Would love all these but im skint at the moment.


----------



## Vanessa131

oooo new kitten xmas themed bedding in asda, matching cushions too


----------



## Eleora

KittenEevee said:


> View attachment 328437
> View attachment 328438
> View attachment 328439
> View attachment 328440
> Would love all these but im skint at the moment.


Love the white t shirt, thats me XD.


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> I got this as a gift recently
> View attachment 323907


 Love it! :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Vanessa131 said:


> oooo new kitten xmas themed bedding in asda, matching cushions too


Ooh ooh ooh

https://direct.asda.com/Christmas-Cats-Bedding-Range/XMASCATSBEDSET,default,pd.html


----------



## Guest

Andrea77 said:


> Love the white t shirt, thats me XD.


I bought a tee shirt with those words (different colour and design) for the friend that got me the mug ;]


----------



## Guest

https://www.helenkawhitedesign.com/product-category/cat-jewellery-sculptures/pendants-cats/
https://www.helenkawhitedesign.com/product-category/cat-jewellery-sculptures/sculptures-cats/

I thought these were lovely


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> I bought a tee shirt with those words (different colour and design) for the friend that got me the mug ;]


The mug reminded me of this, I used to have it as a meme, I forgot what was written on it though, something non conformist no doubt.


----------



## Eleora

A cat umbrella with meow sound... would you dare? lol.

https://www.wish.com/contest/jip-cat-umbrella-with-sound-4f735b69b233950242004d64
 

I'm not sure I would, but I do like this one
https://www.brolliesgalore.co.uk/clear-see-through-dome-umbrella-black-cat-c2x23399421


----------



## Eleora

Love this, 
 
jmi6tnp hysghttps://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-Newly-Pet-Travel-Bag-Cat-Carrier-Bag-for-Small-Dogs-Pet-Weight-0-10kg-Five/2995021_32809406373.html

I saw a video not so long ago it was on some News channel, a women took her cat out in one whilst she did her errends.. would be awesome would probably get loads of weird looks though, not that it would stop me.


----------



## Guest

Andrea77 said:


> Love this,
> 
> jmi6tnp hysghttps://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-Newly-Pet-Travel-Bag-Cat-Carrier-Bag-for-Small-Dogs-Pet-Weight-0-10kg-Five/2995021_32809406373.html
> 
> I saw a video not so long ago it was on some News channel, a women took her cat out in one whilst she did her errends.. would be awesome would probably get loads of weird looks though, not that it would stop me.


Haha that is actually very cute. You have to have a very specific kind of cat. I think Saffi would be prisoner in such a thing it would be nearing abuse! I am sure she would think so too..


----------



## Eleora

whompingwillow said:


> Haha that is actually very cute. You have to have a very specific kind of cat. I think Saffi would be prisoner in such a thing it would be nearing abuse! I am sure she would think so too..


:Hilarious I wis I could find the video with the cat it was very entertianing to watch. I don't think Molly would endure it not yet anyway. I used to have an old style Siamese called Sumi she would have loved it.


----------



## Joy84

Took those pics just for you on my recent holiday in France


----------



## JaimeandBree

Joy84 said:


> Took those pics just for you on my recent holiday in France
> View attachment 328555
> View attachment 328556


That t shirt is fabulous!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Ooh ooh ooh
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/Christmas-Cats-Bedding-Range/XMASCATSBEDSET,default,pd.html


Got excited until I looked at the link you provided. Not only did the colour put me off, the ginger kitten has a very funny face


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Got excited until I looked at the link you provided. Not only did the colour put me off, the ginger kitten has a very funny face


Not sure what O/H will feel about the pink but it is reversible  Actually we have our own single duvets on a SK bed (no pinching each others) so he can have the blue and I can have the link lol!
And I do like a bit of retro....


----------



## Vanessa131

http://www.minimummouse.com/atomic-cats-dress.html

This bad boy just arrived!


----------



## Eleora

Vanessa131 said:


> http://www.minimummouse.com/atomic-cats-dress.html
> 
> This bad boy just arrived!


 Thats fab, love it.


----------



## JaimeandBree

That's really cute Vanessa


----------



## Jannor

Bought this in Cath Kidston today - they have quite a lot of cat themed stuff at the moment, sorry couldn't take photo's of everything - mad rush at lunch time.


----------



## huckybuck

Jannor said:


> View attachment 329018
> Bought this in Cath Kidston today - they have quite a lot of cat themed stuff at the moment, sorry couldn't take photo's of everything - mad rush at lunch time.


I've bought the oven gloves and towels!!!

I do love Cath Kidston but she never seems to do cats justice sadly (this print is ok but could be so much better) she's def more dog than cat but I think she's missing a treat!!!


----------



## Guest

Joy84 said:


> Took those pics just for you on my recent holiday in France
> View attachment 328555
> View attachment 328556


I love the little figurines


----------



## Guest

Jannor said:


> View attachment 329018
> Bought this in Cath Kidston today - they have quite a lot of cat themed stuff at the moment, sorry couldn't take photo's of everything - mad rush at lunch time.


You lead me to find this - I love it! https://www.cathkidston.com/cath-kidston/cat-pom-pom-charm-1023345 very cute


----------



## JaimeandBree

This thread is lethal already ordered the Christmas duvet and now I'm gonna have to get those oven gloves (I need a new pair anyway)


----------



## Jannor

whompingwillow said:


> You lead me to find this - I love it! https://www.cathkidston.com/cath-kidston/cat-pom-pom-charm-1023345 very cute


That is lovely, I saw it in the shop.


----------



## huckybuck

Love this!!

https://www.cathkidston.com/mugs/alphabet-mug-c-1023251


----------



## Paddypaws

I love this artist's works...and as she is the sister of the woman who runs The Complicated Cat Sanctuary, they benefit from her sales too.
https://www.facebook.com/ellenhopkinsillustration/
https://www.facebook.com/care4complicatedcats/


----------



## blkcat

*phew* the oven gloves are double oven gloves. If they were singles I would be in trouble! *breathes a deep sigh of relief*

£13 for two tea towels though? Ha.


----------



## Guest

I did not purchase this, but I was very tempted to buy as a gift (charity shop)








@Charity it looks like a mix of toppy and bunty


----------



## Purplecatlover

New jumper that describes my life well... "not today" haha


----------



## huckybuck

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 331537
> New jumper that describes my life well... "not today" haha


I could do with one of those!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Bought this bag from Accessorize yesterday!!!


----------



## Reets

That's fab, HB


----------



## Paddypaws

There is a whole cat/dog section in the festive aisle of my local Sainsbury's. Tea towels, trivia card games, DJ scratch pad etc.


----------



## huckybuck

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 331664
> 
> There is a whole cat/dog section in the festive aisle of my local Sainsbury's. Tea towels, trivia card games, DJ scratch pad etc.


Ooh I need to get down there!!


----------



## huckybuck

https://www.johnlewis.com/cat-bingo...VYRbTCh3EyA1HEAQYASABEgL8A_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Nanny Dora loves Bingo and since she is coming to stay for Christmas I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## GingerNinja

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 331806


We are pleased that you are supporting Gipsy's new range of Xmas cards 
The diet is going well!!


----------



## bluecordelia

I wanted one of these for ages. It is totally impractical as it is a string holder. There is a tiny hole for the string and the bow holds scissors. I thought it looked like Blue. The colour is grey not black x
Ebay purchase Toni Raymond Pottery


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> I wanted one of these for ages. It is totally impractical as it is a string holder. There is a tiny hole for the string and the bow holds scissors. I thought it looked like Blue. The colour is grey not black x
> Ebay purchase Toni Raymond Pottery
> View attachment 333030


I love this!!!

Dot Cotton has one in Eastenders!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

LOL @huckybuck . I haven't got an eBay account and my male friend bought it for me. I am still getting grief about how useless it is. I darent mention Dot x


----------



## huckybuck

Saw this yesterday and it's lovelier in reality - print is on both sides, it has a soft velvet feel and is quite a large size.

http://www.marksandspencer.com/christmas-cat-print-cushion/p/p60121925?prevPage=srp


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Saw this yesterday and it's lovelier in reality - print is on both sides, it has a soft velvet feel and is quite a large size.
> 
> http://www.marksandspencer.com/christmas-cat-print-cushion/p/p60121925?prevPage=srp


That's cute, not as nice as the one from a few years ago but still nice!


----------



## carly87

Just a little bit of an idea, and maybe not appropriate for SS, but...


At the moment, I'm actually making personalised wooden chopping boards and spoons which I'm making for that very reason, i.e, we have a lot of cat people in our lives and couldn't think what to do, and a lot of people who have strange hobbies so who are hard to buy for. Have a look at these pics. I know this is a bit naughty, but spoons are £10 with text and/or a small graphic which can be etched into the spoon. They're made from beech and chunky and I use them myself, so not crappy. They're free postage on their own. Combine with a medium sized solid Acacia chopping board though, and if you're over £50, we'll deliver on the mainland for free. The chopping boards are lovely, 2 CM thick so proper chunks, and you can have a 10X10CM graphic including text for £20, or a fully detailed board as in the photos for £40. They really are beautiful, and the photos don't do them justice. People have said they're afraid to use them, but you just chop on the other side where the photo isn't, then you turn it over and have something stunning on your worktops. I will post this on the other thread as well, but here are the pics.

Just think they're great as they're completely personalisable and also practical... I hate being given stuff I can't use. If you don't have someone who cooks, tell us what else you'd like personalised, send it to us, and we'll do it... Simples! Just gives you options as I hate buying for that person who has everything with a passion, because no matter what you buy, it's never right! I just love it because once you've created it, it's one of a kind. There's nothing else like it in the world, so you've given that person something completely unique. I love stuff like tht myself.


----------



## bluecordelia

Saw this for crazy cat parties.

Couldn't resist posting x


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> Saw this for crazy cat parties.
> 
> Couldn't resist posting x
> View attachment 333567


OK I have to get one!!!


----------



## huckybuck

carly87 said:


> Just a little bit of an idea, and maybe not appropriate for SS, but...
> 
> At the moment, I'm actually making personalised wooden chopping boards and spoons which I'm making for that very reason, i.e, we have a lot of cat people in our lives and couldn't think what to do, and a lot of people who have strange hobbies so who are hard to buy for. Have a look at these pics. I know this is a bit naughty, but spoons are £10 with text and/or a small graphic which can be etched into the spoon. They're made from beech and chunky and I use them myself, so not crappy. They're free postage on their own. Combine with a medium sized solid Acacia chopping board though, and if you're over £50, we'll deliver on the mainland for free. The chopping boards are lovely, 2 CM thick so proper chunks, and you can have a 10X10CM graphic including text for £20, or a fully detailed board as in the photos for £40. They really are beautiful, and the photos don't do them justice. People have said they're afraid to use them, but you just chop on the other side where the photo isn't, then you turn it over and have something stunning on your worktops. I will post this on the other thread as well, but here are the pics.
> 
> Just think they're great as they're completely personalisable and also practical... I hate being given stuff I can't use. If you don't have someone who cooks, tell us what else you'd like personalised, send it to us, and we'll do it... Simples! Just gives you options as I hate buying for that person who has everything with a passion, because no matter what you buy, it's never right! I just love it because once you've created it, it's one of a kind. There's nothing else like it in the world, so you've given that person something completely unique. I love stuff like tht myself.


Lovely idea but I thought I was going to see a cat or two lol????????


----------



## ewelsh

bluecordelia said:


> Saw this for crazy cat parties.
> 
> Couldn't resist posting x
> View attachment 333567


Awwwww I'm tempted, my mother in law really dislikes cats! Maybe one of these on the Christmas table will put her off coming


----------



## huckybuck

And there is a silver tabby and brown tabby version lol

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1619494609...=1006504&device=c&campaignid=856243141&crdt=0


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> And there is a silver tabby and brown tabby version lol
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1619494609...=1006504&device=c&campaignid=856243141&crdt=0


HB your worse than me ha! Go on then you've twisted my finger


----------



## JaimeandBree

Very on trend with the chopping boards and spoons, I've been eyeing similar stuff on Etsy recently, and ordered some lovely boards as a birthday gift earlier this year 

PMSL at the dancing cat! :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Not sure if this has been posted, but was reading some reviews on The Guardian website and saw this review

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/nov/17/travelling-cat-chronicles-hiro-arikawa-review

Sounds pretty good


----------



## ewelsh

Someone on here, I'll mention no names, cough HB, encouraged me to get one of these, for my Christmas table, mainly for my mother in law who dislikes cats 










But look who approves! Loulou a non cat lover!


----------



## Charity

I'll tell you what I DON'T want for Christmas....


----------



## lymorelynn

Charity said:


> I'll tell you what I DON'T want for Christmas....
> 
> View attachment 333910


:Nailbiting


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Someone on here, I'll mention no names, cough HB, encouraged me to get one of these, for my Christmas table, mainly for my mother in law who dislikes cats
> 
> View attachment 333903
> 
> 
> But look who approves! Loulou a non cat lover!
> 
> View attachment 333904
> 
> 
> View attachment 333905
> 
> 
> View attachment 333906


Ooh is it good?
What tune does it play?
I'm still trying to decide on colour but I might have to get all 3 lol!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Ooh is it good?
> What tune does it play?
> I'm still trying to decide on colour but I might have to get all 3 lol!!


HB I spent ages trying to find a tiny screw driver, only to discover I didn't have any spare batteries 

As soon as I get some I'll let you know, but it's actually better quality than I expected. Fingers crossed it works!  I'd order fast if I were you, I think there is only 2 grey cats left. X


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> HB I spent ages trying to find a tiny screw driver, only to discover I didn't have any spare batteries
> 
> As soon as I get some I'll let you know, but it's actually better quality than I expected. Fingers crossed it works!  I'd order fast if I were you, I think there is only 2 grey cats left. X


ooh thank you xx


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I'll tell you what I DON'T want for Christmas....
> 
> View attachment 333910


Oh ok, I'll get you these slippers @Charity for Toppy & Bunty's amusement of course


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Someone on here, I'll mention no names, cough HB, encouraged me to get one of these, for my Christmas table, mainly for my mother in law who dislikes cats
> 
> View attachment 333903
> 
> 
> But look who approves! Loulou a non cat lover!
> 
> View attachment 333904
> 
> 
> View attachment 333905
> 
> 
> View attachment 333906
> 
> Oooh, your FOURTH CAT!!! Has she got a name yet?:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Someone on here, I'll mention no names, cough HB, encouraged me to get one of these, for my Christmas table, mainly for my mother in law who dislikes cats
> 
> View attachment 333903
> 
> 
> But look who approves! Loulou a non cat lover!
> 
> View attachment 333904
> 
> 
> View attachment 333905
> 
> 
> View attachment 333906


Oooh. Your FOURTH CAT. Has she got a name yet?:Kiss


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh ok, I'll get you these slippers @Charity for Toppy & Bunty's amusement of course
> 
> View attachment 333922


How cruel of you:Facepalm:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Oooh. Your FOURTH CAT. Has she got a name yet?:Kiss


Yes but she is a he, called Humbug


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> How cruel of you:Facepalm:Hilarious:Hilarious


I know, I do have a wicked sense of humour! Poor @Charity x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh ok, I'll get you these slippers @Charity for Toppy & Bunty's amusement of course
> 
> View attachment 333922


I'm trying to think of something witty to say but I'm lost for words. I'm just imagining answering the door in those. :Jawdrop


----------



## Charity

How about going to the office Christmas party in this spider dress.


----------



## Charity

Saw these in M&S though a brighter colour would have been nice


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Saw these in M&S though a brighter colour would have been nice
> 
> View attachment 333928


Got these and LOVE them!!!

Just founded the cut of the top a bit weird!! 
So ended up getting a grey T shirt to match.

Still love them though!


----------



## Charity

My OH gave me a lovely dressing gown for my birthday but wish I'd seen this one first. From John Lewis


----------



## ewelsh

That's lovely & cosy, would go well with those spider slippers @Charity 

I'm afraid I only have an emergency hospital dressing gown, I wish I could lounge around in PJ or dressing gowns, but I have no chance in this house, soon as the dogs start barking that means, get up NOW we want a walk, so I'm up, scruffs on, wellies on, hat on, cuppa and out walking the dogs! By the time I come back, Loulou is waiting on the drive hungry and then the zoo frenzy begins, then the stray cat, then the birds, then DH who eats equivalent to 500 men so I'm last on list.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> That's lovely & cosy, would go well with those spider slippers @Charity
> 
> I'm afraid I only have an emergency hospital dressing gown, I wish I could lounge around in PJ or dressing gowns, but I have no chance in this house, soon as the dogs start barking that means, get up NOW we want a walk, so I'm up, scruffs on, wellies on, hat on, cuppa and out walking the dogs! By the time I come back, Loulou is waiting on the drive hungry and then the zoo frenzy begins, then the stray cat, then the birds, then DH who eats equivalent to 500 men so I'm last on list.


Poor Slave. But that's your penalty for being so wicked to poor @Charity


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Poor Slave. But that's your penalty for being so wicked to poor @Charity


She loves trying to wind me up


----------



## ewelsh

Who me :Angelic


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Who me :Angelic
> 
> View attachment 333998


I hope to goodness I'm not your SS or I can see me opening a box and something crawling out of it :Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

Oh drat, I should have requested you! 

I'm only joking @Charity you know I love you x


----------



## Charity

Ha ha! Right, I can cross you off my list of possibles then.


----------



## ewelsh

Well I finally have batteries for this little guy. I turn him on waiting for a lovely Christmas tune, instead almost jumping off my chair comes what sounds like Shana Twain, heavy rock,
singing 
"let's go, 
don't want you for the weekend, 
don't want you for a night, 
I'm only interested if I can have you for life"
I'll get you good"

Well, not even I can find this as a table conversation starter! Best I keep him turned off. :Jawdrop


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 334143
> 
> 
> Well I finally have batteries for this little guy. I turn him on waiting for a lovely Christmas tune, instead almost jumping off my chair comes what sounds like Shana Twain, heavy rock,
> singing
> "let's go,
> don't want you for the weekend,
> don't want you for a night,
> I'm only interested if I can have you for life"
> I'll get you good"
> 
> Well, not even I can find this as a table conversation starter! Best I keep him turned off. :Jawdrop


Haha brilliant


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 334143
> 
> 
> Well I finally have batteries for this little guy. I turn him on waiting for a lovely Christmas tune, instead almost jumping off my chair comes what sounds like Shana Twain, heavy rock,
> singing
> "let's go,
> don't want you for the weekend,
> don't want you for a night,
> I'm only interested if I can have you for life"
> I'll get you good"
> 
> Well, not even I can find this as a table conversation starter! Best I keep him turned off. :Jawdrop



How about wrapping him and giving him to your MIL for Christmas?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity you wicked woman

Tempted tempted


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 334143
> 
> 
> Well I finally have batteries for this little guy. I turn him on waiting for a lovely Christmas tune, instead almost jumping off my chair comes what sounds like Shana Twain, heavy rock,
> singing
> "let's go,
> don't want you for the weekend,
> don't want you for a night,
> I'm only interested if I can have you for life"
> I'll get you good"
> 
> Well, not even I can find this as a table conversation starter! Best I keep him turned off. :Jawdrop


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

And I have 2 on their way :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> And I have 2 on their way :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


Oh dear, let me know if yours have the same rock song as mine! I wouldn't mind if there was no music just have a dancing cat, because he does have some seriously fantastic hip movements


----------



## Lisa2701

I didn’t get in in time to take part in SS this year but I definitely want to do it next year. 

Wondering approximately what everyone is expected to spend? I’m just curious more than anything what the min/max spend is?


----------



## huckybuck

Lisa2701 said:


> I didn't get in in time to take part in SS this year but I definitely want to do it next year.
> 
> Wondering approximately what everyone is expected to spend? I'm just curious more than anything what the min/max spend is?


Min spend is £5 per parcel this year (last year there was a £5 and a £15) and there is no maximum.
I think a lot of people do go over budget but everyone who signs up does it for the fun and to spoil the cats rather than the expectation of lots of presents.
Handmade is positively encouraged and sometimes the cheapest things are the most fun for the cats!!

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...et-santa-2017-sign-up.454196/#post-1064940098


----------



## Lisa2701

huckybuck said:


> Min spend is £5 per parcel this year (last year there was a £5 and a £15 and there is no maximum.
> I think a lot of people do go over budget but everyone who signs up does it for the fun and to spoil the cats rather than the expectation of lots of presents.
> Handmade is positively encouraged and sometimes the cheapest things are the most fun for the cats!!
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...et-santa-2017-sign-up.454196/#post-1064940098


Thank you Huckybuck, you cleared something up for me. Appreciate that. It looks a lot of fun! Hope you have such a blast giving and receiving your gifts.


----------



## huckybuck

Just ordered this!!

https://www.notrunofthemill.com/alison-gardiner-advent-calendar-mischievous-cats.ir


----------



## Aruna Veni

huckybuck said:


> Just ordered this!!
> 
> https://www.notrunofthemill.com/alison-gardiner-advent-calendar-mischievous-cats.ir


Wow that's so cute! Been looking for somehing like this for my daughter. Growing up with a cat person like me, she alost didn't have a chance not loving ccats, haha! :Cat


----------



## KittenEevee

I really love these but they cost £112!


----------



## Charity

For those with an identity crisis










or these


----------



## Guest

I like the first one


----------



## huckybuck

whompingwillow said:


> I like the first one


Me too!!

We need the link to purchase lol!!


----------



## Emmasian

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 334143
> 
> 
> Well I finally have batteries for this little guy. I turn him on waiting for a lovely Christmas tune, instead almost jumping off my chair comes what sounds like Shana Twain, heavy rock,
> singing
> "let's go,
> don't want you for the weekend,
> don't want you for a night,
> I'm only interested if I can have you for life"
> I'll get you good"
> 
> Well, not even I can find this as a table conversation starter! Best I keep him turned off. :Jawdrop


Just catching up on this thread and think this is so funny I'm actually crying laughing! And @huckybuck has ordered two! Sorry to laugh, but what a random object, I wonder who on earth decided to make them?!?


----------



## huckybuck

Emmasian said:


> Just catching up on this thread and think this is so funny I'm actually crying laughing! And @huckybuck has ordered two! Sorry to laugh, but what a random object, I wonder who on earth decided to make them?!?


Second one arrived today and I can concur that they ALL make the same F in sound!!!!!

AND it' s SO B****Y LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

huckybuck said:


> Me too!!
> 
> We need the link to purchase lol!!


Haha you are out of control, this thread is terrible. But yes @Charity tell us where to get it


----------



## Charity

Here you are, loads to choose from. Must admit I'm tempted to put it on my Christmas list.

http://www.shein.co.uk/pdsearch/cat-hoodies/


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Second one arrived today and I can concur that they ALL make the same F in sound!!!!!
> 
> AND it' s SO B****Y LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!


Aren't they just, I have left a review on e bay to pre warn anyone, about the oddest tune to ever come out of a dancing cat.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Second one arrived today and I can concur that they ALL make the same F in sound!!!!!
> 
> AND it' s SO B****Y LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lisa2701

Just purchased these super cute stitch holders (for knitting etc) from eBay! I just couldn't resist when I seen them


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> Oh dear, let me know if yours have the same rock song as mine! I wouldn't mind if there was no music just have a dancing cat, because he does have some seriously fantastic hip movements


I ordered one of these from China as Uk sites don't ship to here. Mine sings a rock tune but it's in Russian!!!! Pmsl! Hat is models own!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

That’s hilarious! It’s actually worse than mine and @huckybuck’s having said that, my cat did make an appearance on Christmas Day which did cause a few giggles even from my cat hating MIL


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> That's hilarious! It's actually worse than mine and @huckybuck's having said that, my cat did make an appearance on Christmas Day which did cause a few giggles even from my cat hating MIL


Liddy took no notice of it at all and OH hated the tune and singing! Lol!


----------



## ewelsh

Loulou loved it


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> I ordered one of these from China as Uk sites don't ship to here. Mine sings a rock tune but it's in Russian!!!! Pmsl! Hat is models own!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I actually ordered a 3rd after I saw yours Sooz and requested they send me the Russian version!! 
They did


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> I actually ordered a 3rd after I saw yours Sooz and requested they send me the Russian version!!
> They did


pmslI think that's the only model they have! I did expect to get a Chinese version!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just treated myself to this


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> Just treated myself to this
> View attachment 342433


Love love love your new bag @lymorelynn xx


----------



## ewelsh

But will you be popping a cat in it when you go out shopping?


----------



## Soozi

My lovely Sis in the UK sent me this! I didn't mention it to OH And just put it in place. He jumped back when he noticed it! He thought it was a real cat! Lol!


----------



## Soozi

This is going to be the next purchase for moi! Lol
Night light. Detects Motion and sound! Will light my way to the loo during the night!


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> But will you be popping a cat in it when you go out shopping?


No kitties will be going out in the bag - not that I don't have to check all bags before they leave the premises


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 334143
> 
> 
> Well I finally have batteries for this little guy. I turn him on waiting for a lovely Christmas tune, instead almost jumping off my chair comes what sounds like Shana Twain, heavy rock,
> singing
> "let's go,
> don't want you for the weekend,
> don't want you for a night,
> I'm only interested if I can have you for life"
> I'll get you good"
> 
> Well, not even I can find this as a table conversation starter! Best I keep him turned off. :Jawdrop


Was Actually just howling when I read this post ewelsh :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Clairabella said:


> Was Actually just howling when I read this post ewelsh :Hilarious


Still in stitches over that cat lol xx just have images in my head of it being the centre piece on your dining table on xmas day and you so proudly showing it off, then MIL's face (and everyone elses's face ) when the cat belts out those words lmao xxx


----------



## ewelsh

I should have recorded that moment I guess! 

Actually I had to keep the dancing cat up out of the way, cause my terrier attacks it, grabs it and runs off with it, not that we could loose it, we could hear the stupid song in the other room, it’s very loud.


----------



## Clairabella

ewelsh said:


> I should have recorded that moment I guess!
> 
> Actually I had to keep the dancing cat up out of the way, cause my terrier attacks it, grabs it and runs off with it, not that we could loose it, we could hear the stupid song in the other room, it's very loud.


:Hilarious

Would've loved to have been a fly on the wall when you showed it to everyone lol xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I should have recorded that moment I guess!
> 
> Actually I had to keep the dancing cat up out of the way, cause my terrier attacks it, grabs it and runs off with it, not that we could loose it, we could hear the stupid song in the other room, it's very loud.


You could play it at a gathering n record the whole thing, finishing with your terrier running off with it and OH chasing after, arms waving:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> You could play it at a gathering n record the whole thing, finishing with your terrier running off with it and OH chasing after, arms waving:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Trust me, it's locked up the attic for next Christmas! My ears are still ringing.

Guess what your having for SS


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Trust me, it's locked up the attic for next Christmas! My ears are still ringing.
> 
> Guess what your having for SS


Not that! What's yours stays yours


----------



## huckybuck

Primarni £2.50
Lovely and soft.

They do a Pusheen be mine and a grumpy cat still single for Valentine's Day too!!


----------



## Guest

Lush bubble bar! (It was a gift)
















Thank goodness mojo didnt have any bath time adventures..


----------



## ewelsh

You’ve just drown a cat


----------



## Guest

ewelsh said:


> You've just drown a cat


Ha!
I am a terrible human
you watch the eyes drop off and everthing  so sad
But he did make me a good bath...


----------



## Guest

Today's cat purchase. I have them in grey too and got some for a friend!
















(I need to put them on the RIGHT way round now. Doh)


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> Today's cat purchase. I have them in grey too and got some for a friend!
> View attachment 344027
> 
> View attachment 344026
> 
> (I need to put them on the RIGHT way round now. Doh)


WHERE do you find these things @whompingwillow


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> WHERE do you find these things @whompingwillow


I'll send you the link in a bit! But for now : AMAZON in this case! I've had them in me basket for ages finally ordered them!


----------



## Guest

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B075V3SVGR?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd


----------



## SbanR

whompingwillow said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B075V3SVGR?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd


They're wonderful but how did you know to look for them in the first place?


----------



## Guest

I think I will leave them the wrong way round as I like that you can see the pink beans 


SbanR said:


> They're wonderful but how did you know to look for them in the first place?


I can't remember now! Possibly an advert somewhere.


----------



## ribbon

Feeling rather content with these little bits, feeling like the cat that got the cream!

Bagheera earrings, Bagheera temporary tattoo (to decide if I want a permanent one!) and just a cute quote postcard.


----------



## Forester

Just ordered this

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/women/olsen-cat-print-shirt/d812377.pd#271931527


----------



## Guest

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071Y6T...t=&hvlocphy=9046001&hvtargid=pla-383165824046

Ordered this for a friend who is having a baby


----------



## huckybuck

Forester said:


> Just ordered this
> 
> https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/women/olsen-cat-print-shirt/d812377.pd#271931527


I love this!! A friend has bought me one very similar for my birthday - think it was from a catalogue but not sure which. Love it!!


----------



## Forester

huckybuck said:


> I love this!! A friend has bought me one very similar for my birthday - think it was from a catalogue but not sure which. Love it!!


I was disappointed when it arrived, not the quality I was hoping for. That said, I definitely wasn't going to return it. I'm wearing it out tonight !


----------



## huckybuck

Forester said:


> I was disappointed when it arrived, not the quality I was hoping for. That said, I definitely wasn't going to return it. I'm wearing it out tonight !


I think it was this one - it is quite nice quality for the price!

https://www.bonprix.co.uk/products/...e=25PERCENTCREDIT&orderoffercode=KSEP&entry=3


----------



## Forester

huckybuck said:


> I think it was this one - it is quite nice quality for the price!
> 
> https://www.bonprix.co.uk/products/...e=25PERCENTCREDIT&orderoffercode=KSEP&entry=3


Funnily enough I was going to buy that one , until I saw the other and thought that it would be better quality.


----------



## Psygon

Saw this when I was out shopping today

https://www.whitestuff.com/womens/shirts-and-blouses/white-print-kitty-conversational-shirt/


----------



## Psygon

So, I have an interview coming up. I'm kinda freaking out about what to wear. I don't really do smart (I wear jeans every day) so I'm trying to find something to wear.

I want something a bit cat related (but not too crazy cat...). Cats feature in my CV and Portfolio (well... the tonks do hehe).

I've found this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01MCRZRNN/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A19ZOHMNI4KASJ&psc=1

what do you think? smart enough to wear to an interview? Or does it look a bit like pyjamas?


----------



## huckybuck

That does look smart (not PJs at all lol)
With some classic trousers or a suit it would look great! 

What’s the interview for? When is it? 
Good luck btw!!


----------



## LeArthur

I was in Next the other day and saw these tops and dress (which I'm not a fan of).

http://www.next.co.uk/g22106s1#350829
http://www.next.co.uk/g22100s2#960454
http://www.next.co.uk/g22104s1#984257

Good luck for your interview!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> That does look smart (not PJs at all lol)
> With some classic trousers or a suit it would look great!
> 
> What's the interview for? When is it?
> Good luck btw!!


Yeah, I was thinking some plain trousers. Then I just freaked out since I haven't worn trousers in about 20 years  So we will see what I can find. I wish jeans weren't considered interview no-go items!!

The interview is next week, it's a design lead role  It's quite a step up (like enormous)... but they liked my application so who knows. I only really applied for some practice ... never thought I would get an interview.



lea247 said:


> I was in Next the other day and saw these tops and dress (which I'm not a fan of).
> 
> http://www.next.co.uk/g22106s1#350829
> http://www.next.co.uk/g22100s2#960454
> http://www.next.co.uk/g22104s1#984257
> 
> Good luck for your interview!


I like that first one a lot  Might get that anyway! 

And thanks!


----------



## chillminx

Good luck @Psygon! The job sounds like a high flying role - right up your street, you clever thing, you. 

I liked the top you linked to. 

I also liked the links to Next that @lea247 posted. I liked the second one so much I've just ordered one, LOL. Thank you Lea,


----------



## Charity

I saw this in a shop earlier in the week, it's a totally useless object but I just liked it. Its a sort of square snow globe and when you shake it lots of little stars sparkle beautifully in the light, much nicer than in my photo, it's lovely, then when it settles, you see this. And, yes, I bought it.


----------



## Jannor

@Psygon That top is nice and will be fine for an interview. M&S had trousers in their sale, might be worth a look.


----------



## ewelsh

Cath Kidston do cat shirts also cat dresses! Team up with ankle boots very on trend!

Good luck I'm sure they will love you x


----------



## chillminx

I love that snow globe @Charity!


----------



## Charity

They've got some nice new things at the Cat Gallery including this


----------



## Whompingwillow

I bought this as wrapping paper for my SS (@Torin. !) but decided it was too good for wrapping paper as all the cats got lost in the wrapping - at least that was my excuse s - so I kept it and framed it instead!


----------



## chillminx

I love that WW !  It looks great framed. I haven't seen any wrapping paper with cats on as nice as that!


----------



## Whompingwillow

chillminx said:


> I love that WW !  It looks great framed. I haven't seen any wrapping paper with cats on as nice as that!


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cavallini-...521814824&sr=sr-1&keywords=cat+wrapping+paper

Here you go in case you want it! Xxx (ETA the delivery is as much as the cost of the wrapping paper though..  )


----------



## Torin.

Whompingwillow said:


> I bought this as wrapping paper for my SS (@Torin. !) but decided it was too good for wrapping paper as all the cats got lost in the wrapping - at least that was my excuse s - so I kept it and framed it instead!
> View attachment 349249


Oh yes, that is WAY BETTER framed than wasted as wrapping paper. I fully support this decision


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> I was in Next the other day and saw these tops and dress (which I'm not a fan of).
> 
> http://www.next.co.uk/g22106s1#350829
> http://www.next.co.uk/g22100s2#960454
> http://www.next.co.uk/g22104s1#984257
> 
> Good luck for your interview!


Love the 1st shirt!!


----------



## ChaosCat

This shop has all a crazy cat lady needs!

https://mcphee.com/collections/cats?page=1


----------



## LeArthur

Just in a Cath Kidston, SO many cat things!!

https://www.cathkidston.com/search/go?view=grid&w=Cat


----------



## Summercat

@lea247 
That autocorrect was a giggler


----------



## LeArthur

Summercat said:


> @lea247
> That autocorrect was a giggler


I was too engrossed in the shop I didn't even notice


----------



## KCTT

I have been after a new purse for ages and have not seen anything I like at all ..... until this afternoon.

I just knew I would regret it if I didn't buy this.


----------



## lymorelynn

A friend just posted this on Facebook https://www.everything5pounds.com/e...359005048553362368056589108033108472515834377
A bit young for me I think but I'm sure some of you would like it


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> A friend just posted this on Facebook https://www.everything5pounds.com/e...359005048553362368056589108033108472515834377
> A bit young for me I think but I'm sure some of you would like it


I like it!!!! Looks like a t shirt dress so comfy for the summer!!


----------



## ewelsh

I was thinking of a nighty


----------



## Whompingwillow

lymorelynn said:


> A friend just posted this on Facebook https://www.everything5pounds.com/e...359005048553362368056589108033108472515834377
> A bit young for me I think but I'm sure some of you would like it


Thats a lot of hearts! 
Its not my style, but I like an everything for £5 website. So I will get stuck in there for a while...! thats like taking me to a 99p store, I leave spending more then I would in selfridges, probably


----------



## Joy84

Gosh! Haven't you lot been slacking? Had to search for this thread down to page 9! :Hilarious
Primani buy- £2.50


----------



## Clairabella

Joy84 said:


> Gosh! Haven't you lot been slacking? Had to search for this thread down to page 9! :Hilarious
> Primani buy- £2.50
> View attachment 354157
> View attachment 354158


Omg that's beaut ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> Gosh! Haven't you lot been slacking? Had to search for this thread down to page 9! :Hilarious
> Primani buy- £2.50
> View attachment 354157
> View attachment 354158


ooh I love this one!! Why didn't I see that before my hols???????


----------



## lymorelynn

They didn't have it mine last week :Arghh Might have to check Bristol


----------



## Pavonine

I shouldn’t have come here, I NEED that tshirt!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I forgot to show you all the bag I got from primarni a couple of weeks ago, I saw it and it didnt let me leave the shop without it


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> I forgot to show you all the bag I got from primarni a couple of weeks ago, I saw it and it didnt let me leave the shop without it
> View attachment 355284


Ooh I haven't seen that either!!


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I haven't seen that either!!


They had them in mine!
These are actually Henry Holland collaborations for Graduate Fashion Week!
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/m.hu...nry-holland-bags_uk_5ac72c28e4b09d0a11921f59/


----------



## lymorelynn

Just saw a link on FB for this 
https://www.everything5pounds.com/en/Encrusted-Cat-Print-Shell-Top/p/632311-251938-2127


----------



## Whompingwillow

.


----------



## lullabydream

Sneaks in from dog chat...

Anyone ever looked at the t-shirts on www.qwertee.com 
I always admire the cat ones!
Don't seem to have many dog ones!
Not everyone's cup of tea though, as rather random designs!
@KittenEevee if you fancy an 'Eevee' t shirt there is a lovely one that is Pokémon..my other half told him to order him one not dog related ...and one of our dog is called Eevee so I couldnt resist..

No I don't work for the company. My son's like weird things!


----------



## huckybuck

lullabydream said:


> Sneaks in from dog chat...
> 
> Anyone ever looked at the t-shirts on www.qwertee.com
> I always admire the cat ones!
> Don't seem to have many dog ones!
> Not everyone's cup of tea though, as rather random designs!
> @KittenEevee if you fancy an 'Eevee' t shirt there is a lovely one that is Pokémon..my other half told him to order him one not dog related ...and one of our dog is called Eevee so I couldnt resist..
> 
> No I don't work for the company. My son's like weird things!


Well I am known for being partial to a Tee so I will take a sneaky peak!!


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Just saw a link on FB for this
> https://www.everything5pounds.com/en/Encrusted-Cat-Print-Shell-Top/p/632311-251938-2127


Ooh Lynn love this!!

ETA might have just bought it whoops!


----------



## Clairabella

Just love all these cat stuffs <3


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Ooh Lynn love this!!
> 
> ETA might have just bought it whoops!


Accidentally on purpose??


----------



## Joy84

https://www.thortful.com/a/fathers-...cat&external_source=facebook_fatherscat&q=Cat

Father's Day cards :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

This is a knitted/croqueted cover for my old mobile. It was made for me by my friends granddaughter. Isnt it sweet?









And this bag travelled all the way from Thailand with my neighbour as a thank you for looking after his cat. It was so nice of him.


----------



## LeArthur

This link popped up on my Facebook so just had to have a nosey! But before you get too excited, it is a US site, they do skip to the UK but I couldn't see how much that is.

https://www.meowingtons.com/collections/accessories#menu I think quite a few of you would benefit from the sleeping cat wine glass markers


----------



## ChaosCat

lea247 said:


> This link popped up on my Facebook so just had to have a nosey! But before you get too excited, it is a US site, they do skip to the UK but I couldn't see how much that is.
> 
> https://www.meowingtons.com/collections/accessories#menu I think quite a few of you would benefit from the sleeping cat wine glass markers


Thanks for linking this, have just ordered earrings... 
Shipping costs 8€ to Germany.
If somebody else is tempted: on checkout I got a code for a 35% voucher MEOW532


----------



## Clairabella

Brilliant  what a fab website so much lovely cat stuff for humans. I want them all lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat

This is what suddenly was in the trolley and had to be bought somehow...


----------



## Clairabella

Just asking for you to pay for them and own them @ChaosCat lol xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thus far this is only a piece of fabric, what it will become I do not yet know. Bought it last week from my local shop which is sadly closing down in 2 weeks.

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Bought this Dodo charm last week from a jewellery outlet in Bicester. No idea how to take the bracelet off lol so will have to stay on for life!!


----------



## Charity

I bought this the other day though I never drink espresso coffee


----------



## Joy84

lea247 said:


> This link popped up on my Facebook so just had to have a nosey! But before you get too excited, it is a US site, they do skip to the UK but I couldn't see how much that is.
> 
> https://www.meowingtons.com/collections/accessories#menu I think quite a few of you would benefit from the sleeping cat wine glass markers


First thing I saw when I opened this link was a dainty cat hair clip on sale for $19 (+shipping I guess) which can be bought at Wish for £2 (shipping included) :Woot:Woot:Woot

https://www.meowingtons.com/collections/accessories/products/dainty-cat-hair-clip

https://www.wish.com/c/58ccf84a77156009df1342e

EDIT:
Just found 2 for £2 :Hilarious

https://www.wish.com/c/5b20d813c56f893d5991bce5


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 357665
> This is what suddenly was in the trolley and had to be bought somehow...


I have the second pair of earrings  the ear cuff looks cool, off to find it!


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> First thing I saw when I opened this link was a dainty cat hair clip on sale for $19 (+shipping I guess) which can be bought at Wish for £2 (shipping included) :Woot:Woot:Woot
> 
> https://www.meowingtons.com/collections/accessories/products/dainty-cat-hair-clip
> 
> https://www.wish.com/c/58ccf84a77156009df1342e
> 
> EDIT:
> Just found 2 for £2 :Hilarious
> 
> https://www.wish.com/c/5b20d813c56f893d5991bce5


You have me hooked on wish lol!!


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> You have me hooked on wish lol!!


Wish is lethal @huckybuck for random tat! You do have to wait for delivery and read measurements at times but other than that it's good! 
Your not going to get brilliant quality per se but I got a chihuahua cushion cover nearly 2 years ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## Minuscule

Found this mug in Morrisons about a month ago. It was meant to be for work but then I realised it's too good for work.


----------



## KCTT

Picked up some new coasters today


----------



## Soozi

I've probably already posted this but it's one of my fave purchases!


----------



## Charity

Couldn't resist these screen cleaners in Edinburgh Wool Shop today. Love the B/W one


----------



## ChaosCat

The Meowingtons earrings arrived today, I like them very much indeed.

And this accompanied them:


----------



## Clairabella

KCTT said:


> Picked up some new coasters today
> 
> View attachment 357816


Where are these from please @Joy84 xx


----------



## Joy84

Clairabella said:


> Where are these from please @Joy84 xx


I've no idea where @KCTT bought them :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Joy84 said:


> I've no idea where @KCTT bought them :Hilarious


 No problemo and no pressure but I really need these lol.

@KCTT can you shed any light please? Lol xx


----------



## KCTT

Sorry just seen this, they were from a little shop in Conwy called Accents. They don't have a webpage but here is there Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/AccentsConwy/


----------



## LeArthur

This is Home Bargains


----------



## Whompingwillow

lea247 said:


> This is Home Bargains
> 
> View attachment 358723


I have a similar cushion


----------



## LeArthur

Whompingwillow said:


> I have a similar cushion
> View attachment 358725


Where's that from??


----------



## Whompingwillow

lea247 said:


> Where's that from??


I got it as a gift from a friend, I will ask her and get back to you!


----------



## Whompingwillow

lea247 said:


> Where's that from??


Sainsburies I'v been told! but it was at christmas time, so I dont know if they still have it

I found a similar one for you but its expensive 
https://www.redbubble.com/people/it...EofGlDr6J87PhXOsvSqVart9lswkQyzRoCJtkQAvD_BwE


----------



## Summ3rain

Not particularly cheap, but I love Nach Bijoux jewellery ❤
https://www.nachbijoux.com/en/mini-grey-cat-creoles-earring-xml-356-1545.html


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summ3rain said:


> Not particularly cheap, but I love Nach Bijoux jewellery ❤
> https://www.nachbijoux.com/en/mini-grey-cat-creoles-earring-xml-356-1545.html


I love the rings! i wish they were cheaper, I cannot justify it!
https://www.nachbijoux.com/en/tabby-grey-cat-ring-xml-350-1058.html
@Smuge this one is for you https://www.nachbijoux.com/en/persian-cat-ring-xml-350-852.html


----------



## Summercat

@Summ3rain 
Very nice, love the staplers and want a t shirt


----------



## Whompingwillow

Summercat said:


> @Summ3rain
> Very nice, love the staplers and want a t shirt


Me too! Uh oh. I better look away, I cant afford anything just now (I like the black panther tee shirt) maybe I will try make one myself


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Me too! Uh oh. I better look away, I cant afford anything just now (I like the black panther tee shirt) maybe I will try make one myself


Is the dinky slow cooker small enough to wear as a brooch or necklace?


----------



## Whompingwillow

QOTN said:


> Is the dinky slow cooker small enough to wear as a brooch or necklace?


Hahaha can you imagine! I will try it tomorrow... bargain in comparison too! :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

https://www.nachbijoux.com/en/siamese-cat-ring-xml-350-839.html
Its almost like my saffi


----------



## Summercat

:CatThe ring is pretty @Whompingwillow


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I possibly bought cat tea towels, sweatshirt and toilet bag in Cath Kidston today. They just jumped into my bag. Ahem.

(My first kitty themed puuuuuurchases!)


----------



## lymorelynn

Mrs Funkin said:


> I possibly bought cat tea towels, sweatshirt and toilet bag in Cath Kidston today. They just jumped into my bag. Ahem.
> 
> (My first kitty themed puuuuuurchases!)


I bought the 'painted cats' umbrella in Cath Kidston last week - it matches the shopping bag I bought there earlier in the year :Cat
https://www.cathkidston.com/umbrellas/small-painted-cats-minilite-umbrella-1024225
https://www.cathkidston.com/carryall-bags/painted-cats-strappy-carryall-1024244


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was also tempted by the cross over bag. Wonder if I can ask husband to get it and keep it for me for later in the year, when he doesn't know what to get me for you know what.


----------



## Whompingwillow

My new door stopper.. I shouldnt have, but I did and I dont regret it. Much nicer then the gray rubber one I had :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> My new door stopper.. I shouldnt have, but I did and I dont regret it. Much nicer then the gray rubber one I had :Cat
> View attachment 359053
> 
> View attachment 359054


That's very nice indeed! Where did you get it?


----------



## huckybuck

Summ3rain said:


> Not particularly cheap, but I love Nach Bijoux jewellery ❤
> https://www.nachbijoux.com/en/mini-grey-cat-creoles-earring-xml-356-1545.html


Oh dear - hadn't spotted this shop before!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> That's very nice indeed! Where did you get it?


Amazon. Here's the link for you https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0095VMUJY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Amazon. Here's the link for you https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0095VMUJY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you! I really like that little fellow. Maybe it somehow happens into my amazon trolley.


----------



## huckybuck

And Nach necklace and bracelet seem to have been ordered...


----------



## Whompingwillow

:Hilarious this thread Is so dangerous


----------



## Joy84

Just found myself in the dangerous place called Wish again 
Love those!
https://www.wish.com/c/586a6d914f42eb62734d23b3


----------



## Joy84

Spotted in Primark :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Ok I have just purchased a cat tree for £3

No idea if it's any good or will turn up but if it does a rescue might like it!!

Thank you @Joy84

https://www.wish.com/m/c/5b308e051e...=d2lzaDovL2MvNWIzMDhlMDUxZTFlYzkxNTRhOTU3ZWE0


----------



## Clairabella

That’s nuts a cat tree for 3 squids


----------



## Minuscule

Is this really a cat tree for £3? How is it possible?


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Ok I have just purchased a cat tree for £3
> 
> No idea if it's any good or will turn up but if it does a rescue might like it!!
> 
> Thank you @Joy84
> 
> https://www.wish.com/m/c/5b308e051e...=d2lzaDovL2MvNWIzMDhlMDUxZTFlYzkxNTRhOTU3ZWE0


Yup, I ordered that one too (though I was super-savvy and managed to get 5% off-that's 15p saved!)

Also awaiting this to turn up or not...










Same price though had code for 15% off so only paid £2.55.
Transport to Scraching Post if they're any good already arranged with @Paddypaws ...


----------



## ewelsh

I wish I’d never looked at this site!

Just ordered loads of stuff, I’m just hoping it all arrives before my husband is back! 

I will wait to hear how sturdy the cat trees are, I haven’t recovered from my Christmas Russian dancing cat!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I wish I'd never looked at this site!
> 
> Just ordered loads of stuff, I'm just hoping it all arrives before my husband is back!
> 
> I will wait to hear how sturdy the cat trees are, I haven't recovered from my Christmas Russian dancing cat!


If you set your Russian bear dancing now it just might entice some cooler Russian weather in to us


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Ok I have just purchased a cat tree for £3
> 
> No idea if it's any good or will turn up but if it does a rescue might like it!!
> 
> Thank you @Joy84
> 
> https://www.wish.com/m/c/5b308e051e...=d2lzaDovL2MvNWIzMDhlMDUxZTFlYzkxNTRhOTU3ZWE0


Just looked, price excludes vat. Does that still qualify as a bargain?


----------



## chillminx

Cully said:


> Just looked, price excludes vat. Does that still qualify as a bargain?


20% of £3 = 60 pence, total price £3.60 so yes, still a bargain, LOL!


----------



## Cully

chillminx said:


> 20% of £3 = 60 pence, total price £3.60 so yes, still a bargain, LOL!


Doh! Not much good at sums, but can do colouring in.


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> Just found myself in the dangerous place called Wish again
> Love those!
> https://www.wish.com/c/586a6d914f42eb62734d23b3


I've never used Wish before .it I've browsed and seen the great things they have. Thing is, I'm wary of making payments online, especially with a site I'm unfamiliar with.
So how does Wish rate for being a site you can trust, both for security and reliability?


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> Just looked, price excludes vat. Does that still qualify as a bargain?


To be fair it always says that but I've never been charged the extra...
Plus it was actually free just pay £3 shipping so not sure how this works ...



Cully said:


> I've never used Wish before .it I've browsed and seen the great things they have. Thing is, I'm wary of making payments online, especially with a site I'm unfamiliar with.
> So how does Wish rate for being a site you can trust, both for security and reliability?


I pay by paypal so really as safe as anywhere else.
I've ordered lots of tat from them and not had real issues. 
Unlike ebay if you have a problem you deal directly with wish, not the individual sellers so it's pretty straightforward.
They're quick to reply and refund. I ordered tea strainers which were supposed to be 2 different ones, got 2 same ones (and I only really wanted the "other" one) they refunded me and told me to order again. I did. Two more times. Got 6 strainers I didn't want but paid nothing for them so can't really complain :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
It was the only time I had to contact them.
And everything always arrives way quicker than expected!


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> To be fair it always says that but I've never been charged the extra...
> Plus it was actually free just pay £3 shipping so not sure how this works ...
> 
> I pay by paypal so really as safe as anywhere else.
> I've ordered lots of tat from them and not had real issues.
> Unlike ebay if you have a problem you deal directly with wish, not the individual sellers so it's pretty straightforward.
> They're quick to reply and refund. I ordered tea strainers which were supposed to be 2 different ones, got 2 same ones (and I only really wanted the "other" one) they refunded me and told me to order again. I did. Two more times. Got 6 strainers I didn't want but paid nothing for them so can't really complain :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> It was the only time I had to contact them.
> And everything always arrives way quicker than expected!


Must get something from them then. I suppose it's a bit like any online shopping site, we all have a 'first time' buying from them, then gain confidence when it's problem free.
Think I'll get something inexpensive to start with.
Thanks, I feel a bit better about it now.


----------



## blkcat

Wow that cat tree is cheap! I'm quite tempted. I'm wondering if you bought two if you could modify it into a taller one. It's about half the height I'd need for my only remaining cat furniture spot.


----------



## huckybuck

I think we need to enlist @Joy84 as our personal shopper!!!


----------



## blkcat

Strongly agree @huckybuck


----------



## Minuscule

Let us know if the cat tree turns up! I am also interested. But how is it even possible, I don't get it!


----------



## blkcat

Perhaps they lure you in with the cheap ones, knowing you may end up buying more things or more expensive ones? When I realised how small the house is at the top, I started looking at the more expensive trees. Then more expensive again... and so on. Still a great price even if you used it spare posts alone though!


----------



## Joy84

Minuscule said:


> Let us know if the cat tree turns up! I am also interested. But how is it even possible, I don't get it!


Honestly, neither do I and I'll be really surprised if it turns up and has all parts required :Hilarious
But really for that price it's worth it even to be used as spares in some creative sort of way :Smuggrin


----------



## Joy84

In other news this arrived ...









No idea what one uses a washi tape for but it was too pretty not to buy!


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> In other news this arrived ...
> View attachment 359419
> 
> 
> No idea what one uses a washi tape for but it was too pretty not to buy!


According to Google its it just purely for decoration. Wa means Japanese and Shi means paper.
I agree, it's very pretty and you just had to buy it.
Hmm, my sister bought a giant box of cornflakes once because they were on special offer. It wasn't until she got home she remembered she doesn't like cornflakes!!!!


----------



## Joy84

Cully said:


> According to Google its it just purely for decoration. Wa means Japanese and Shi means paper.
> I agree, it's very pretty and you just had to buy it.
> Hmm, my sister bought a giant box of cornflakes once because they were on special offer. It wasn't until she got home she remembered she doesn't like cornflakes!!!!


That is hilarious!
Yes, I think seeing a word tape I thought it could be useful for wrapping gifts ...
However it's paper and I don't think it actually sticks all that well 
Diary/planner decoration ...
Yeah, only one I use is in my phone, not sure it'll appreciate tape all over it :Mooning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

...yes but it looks like Phoebe, so how could you *not* buy it?


----------



## ewelsh

You decoupage with that tape! Then seal it.

I have decoupageed a whole chair once! Very easy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ok, this is a bit random...but I love it (I think it was @Psygon that bought old cat books?)...found today in the bookshop, my favourite is "a practical cat book", from 1939, inside has cats listed from 1929 to 1983. Oldest is Ginger (1928-38), youngest are Bonnie & Clyde (1983). Also in here is the comment, "several strays, did my best".


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 359491
> View attachment 359492
> 
> 
> Ok, this is a bit random...but I love it (I think it was @Psygon that bought old cat books?)...found today in the bookshop, my favourite is "a practical cat book", from 1939, inside has cats listed from 1929 to 1983. Oldest is Ginger (1928-38), youngest are Bonnie & Clyde (1983). Also in here is the comment, "several strays, did my best".


Reminds me of when I was a kid and I was getting a rabbit, I bought some very old rabbit books they were selling off at the library. I think they were written in the early 1900s and intended for breeders. They had some very strange ideas about keeping rabbits, but it was really interesting to see how ideas have changed over time. Not much help learning how to best keep a rabbit though!

Is there any advice in your books that would be a big no no now?


----------



## blkcat

Not a purchase exactly, I was given this mug at the weekend. I think it's sweet 

Does anyone else find people like to give them cat cups? When I get one, I throw one of it old ones out. This is the last one I needed to replace all my cat's with cat cups!

Still don't have a single one with a black cat on though. They seem to be relatively rare.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@blkcat I am currently reading, "The food of the cat" chapter. Quite intriguing! A well-fed cat is a better mouser you know  It says cats should have water, milk in any form, tomato juice, broth, barley, custard, bread and rice puddings, raisins, bread, eggs, cheese, butter, grass or substitute such as celery/lettuce, fish & shellfish and daily half a pound of meat (beef/lamb/mutton, rabbit, tripe, hame, veal, any fowl - no small bones).

I am chuckling at the following under, "Care and Training": Some women confine their adored cats to closely that the wretched creatures pine and die for want of exercise and sunshine and air.

A lot of it is similar, talking about the "litter pan" being clean and not blaming the cat if you don't clean it enough and the cat goes elsewhere! Also, scratching posts were just logs in 1939...cheaper than mine for [email protected]


----------



## Charity

Talking of old books, I bought this one the other day in a barn selling unwanted old stuff. It was wriiten in 1946 and cost 7s 6d (37 1/2p in today's money). It's the story of three stray kittens and their adventures.


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @blkcat I am currently reading, "The food of the cat" chapter. Quite intriguing! A well-fed cat is a better mouser you know  It says cats should have water, milk in any form, tomato juice, broth, barley, custard, bread and rice puddings, raisins, bread, eggs, cheese, butter, grass or substitute such as celery/lettuce, fish & shellfish and daily half a pound of meat (beef/lamb/mutton, rabbit, tripe, hame, veal, any fowl - no small bones).
> 
> I am chuckling at the following under, "Care and Training": Some women confine their adored cats to closely that the wretched creatures pine and die for want of exercise and sunshine and air.
> 
> A lot of it is similar, talking about the "litter pan" being clean and not blaming the cat if you don't clean it enough and the cat goes elsewhere! Also, scratching posts were just logs in 1939...cheaper than mine for [email protected]


Tomato juice and raisins?  I don't think my boy would give those a sniff even!

Oh dear, my poor cat doesn't stand a chance with this wretched woman smothering him.

At least they have the little tray bit right


----------



## lullabydream

Not sure if it's of interest. 

Was on notonthehighstreet website looking for a 21st birthday present... one thing led to another and ended up in sale and pets last night 

Quite a few cat things from what I could see at a resonable price; bags, cups other bits and bobs 

Might be worth a look. Even the whole site if you haven't before 

Am all about shopping as it's the second time i have posted on this thread. Am guessing you are all cat crazy as I am dog...so I feel I should share


----------



## Whompingwillow

I accidentally clicked on an advert that lead me to https://meowco.co.uk/product-category/pusheen/ made me think of @Ceiling Kitty as I remember you liked the pusheen wrapping paper!


----------



## blkcat

Whompingwillow said:


> I accidentally clicked on an advert that lead me to https://meowco.co.uk/product-category/pusheen/ made me think of @Ceiling Kitty as I remember you liked the pusheen wrapping paper!


I expect it's old news but Primark sell a ton of Pusheen stuff. They had pyjamas for £3 a couple of weeks ago! Not quite my cup of tea though (no legs), so I restrained myself.


----------



## Joy84

Yep, they had Catpusheeno t-shirt in last time I went!
And I saw the mermaid pusheen pyjamas and socks too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at these super cute plates in Matalan...I feel the urge to go and buy some next week on my day off 

https://www.matalan.co.uk/product/detail/s2691037_c000/4-pack-decal-cat-appetiser-plates-19cm-white


----------



## ribbon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at these super cute plates in Matalan...I feel the urge to go and buy some next week on my day off
> 
> https://www.matalan.co.uk/product/detail/s2691037_c000/4-pack-decal-cat-appetiser-plates-19cm-white


Oh wow I really love these!! I have matalan just down the road....


----------



## susypoosy

Technophobe alert so I hope this is okay?! If not, Asda is selling these 3/4 length pyjama bottoms for £5. They're yellow with a grey tabby cat print. So comfy yet cool and funky too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ribbon said:


> Oh wow I really love these!! I have matalan just down the road....


I *may* have bought them today. Possibly. Ahem.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I *may* have bought them today. Possibly. Ahem.


You're not responsible for what you do in this heat. Strange things happen.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

S'true. I might even have to put a piece of cherry and custard tart on one to test that they are fully functioning plates


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at these super cute plates in Matalan...I feel the urge to go and buy some next week on my day off
> 
> https://www.matalan.co.uk/product/detail/s2691037_c000/4-pack-decal-cat-appetiser-plates-19cm-white


These are fab - oh look they do online shopping!!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Ok I have just purchased a cat tree for £3
> 
> No idea if it's any good or will turn up but if it does a rescue might like it!!
> 
> Thank you @Joy84
> 
> https://www.wish.com/m/c/5b308e051e...=d2lzaDovL2MvNWIzMDhlMDUxZTFlYzkxNTRhOTU3ZWE0


Hi HB, I was just wondering if the cat tree ever arrived and if it's any good.
I thought I'd give Wish a try and bought a small cat toy and a cheap ring. The cat toy turned up after a month, and I'm still waiting for the ring. 
Not bothered if ring doesn't arrive, but pleasantly surprised if it does.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Such a lovely gift of cute cat things, and I love stationary


----------



## lymorelynn

I've just found two tee shirts in a bag in my wardrobe - Primark ones with cats on. The date on the receipt is February so I must have forgotten I'd bought them 
I've also just won this in a Facebook tombola to raise money for Siamese rescue
https://www.paperchase.co.uk/ar-satchel-arcatia.html


----------



## Clairabella

I been wondering about the tree too @Cully


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> I've just found two tee shirts in a bag in my wardrobe - Primark ones with cats on. The date on the receipt is February so I must have forgotten I'd bought them
> I've also just won this in a Facebook tombola to raise money for Siamese rescue
> https://www.paperchase.co.uk/ar-satchel-arcatia.html


The bag is lovely - well done! I never win anything - not even an argument lol xx


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Hi HB, I was just wondering if the cat tree ever arrived and if it's any good.
> I thought I'd give Wish a try and bought a small cat toy and a cheap ring. The cat toy turned up after a month, and I'm still waiting for the ring.
> Not bothered if ring doesn't arrive, but pleasantly surprised if it does.





Clairabella said:


> I been wondering about the tree too @Cully


Well it seems it was too good to be true!!

I got a refund from Wish saying order unfulfilled. @Joy84 and @Paddypaws had the same.

Not sure if there's anything we can do about it as it's ovviously misleading to advertise a product for a price that they know they cannot supply.

Very frustrating.


----------



## LeArthur

Happy Cat Vs Grumpy Cat.....

I suppose I could turn it round based on my mood!  It's actually a candle with a wick by each ear!


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Well it seems it was too good to be true!!
> 
> I got a refund from Wish saying order unfulfilled. @Joy84 and @Paddypaws had the same.
> 
> Not sure if there's anything we can do about it as it's ovviously misleading to advertise a product for a price that they know they cannot supply.
> 
> Very frustrating.


Yeah, it's even better with the other one I ordered as one day I got a "your item has been delivered" notification from Wish (never had one before) ...
Needless to say the tree has not been delivered to me nor a card hs been left as to where to actually look for it ...
So I queried it on Wish and it said I had two options: wait for a bit longer as the estimated delivery time has not been up yet and tracking info can sometimes be incorrect or talk to customer service. I decided to wait but not holding out much hope ...
It was worth a try ...


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Well it seems it was too good to be true!!
> 
> I got a refund from Wish saying order unfulfilled. @Joy84 and @Paddypaws had the same.
> 
> Not sure if there's anything we can do about it as it's ovviously misleading to advertise a product for a price that they know they cannot supply.
> 
> Very frustrating.


Thats disappointing to say the least. I wont be using them again, I wouldnt trust them now.
You know what they say? If it looks too good to be true, then it probably is!
Would have been nice though, sigh!


----------



## TriTri

lymorelynn said:


> I've just found two tee shirts in a bag in my wardrobe - Primark ones with cats on. The date on the receipt is February so I must have forgotten I'd bought them
> I've also just won this in a Facebook tombola to raise money for Siamese rescue
> https://www.paperchase.co.uk/ar-satchel-arcatia.html


See @lymorelynn ... one good turn, deserves another


----------



## huckybuck

I never knew Love Island had a shop!!!!!!


----------



## TriTri

I've just bought 8 canvas pictures with my cats photos on for £2 each plus £5 post and packaging, with a saving of £244.20. See icatcare.org
I believe they reserve the right to use your photos though, unless you email them, so read t&c's.


----------



## Joy84

So much cat stuff at Primani!


----------



## TriTri

Joy84 said:


> So much cat stuff at Primani!
> View attachment 362681
> View attachment 362682
> View attachment 362683


Oh a rinky-tinky-tinky! (Re the plimsoles).


----------



## Soozi

Living here in a warm climate I use these all the time! Ordered a few!


----------



## Joy84

Soozi said:


> View attachment 362690
> Living here in a warm climate I use these all the time! Ordered a few!


Love them!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Saffi on a tee, a purchase for my brother! Who apparently doesn't even like cats


----------



## huckybuck

Whompingwillow said:


> Saffi on a tee, a purchase for my brother! Who apparently doesn't even like cats
> View attachment 362704


Absolutely love this!!!!
Where did you order from???


----------



## ChaosCat

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/printed-teeshirts.491532/


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> Absolutely love this!!!!
> Where did you order from???


Mine arrived @Whompingwillow in the same delivery. When I have it I will proudly post it here!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Absolutely love this!!!!
> Where did you order from???


Thank you thank you 
I am actually playing around with printing companies at the moment until I find one I love. I havent yet - but I did find a potential good one near where I live, I am dabbling with printing teeshirts with my designs on at the moment, so I suppose you can order from me


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I've bought quite a few stamps from this company, this one was only released yesterday and it's sold out already:
https://www.clearlybesottedstamps.com/products/purrfect-planner

Cute, hope they restock!

Hannah


----------



## Paddypaws

I actually just came onto this thread to tag @huckybuck and @Whompingwillow together in a tshirt thread.


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/printed-teeshirts.491532/





Paddypaws said:


> I actually just came onto this thread to tag @huckybuck and @Whompingwillow together in a tshirt thread.


I LOVE THIS SHOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paddypaws

Soozi said:


> View attachment 362690
> Living here in a warm climate I use these all the time! Ordered a few!


I oh I love those where are they from?


----------



## Soozi

Paddypaws said:


> I oh I love those where are they from?


AliExpress! Sent from China but delivery was just over a week to UK! They are only about £4.50 postage included! Lol!
I always keep one in my bag!


----------



## Joy84

Soozi said:


> AliExpress! Sent from China but delivery was just over a week to UK! They are only about £4.50 postage included! Lol!
> I always keep one in my bag!


Found them on ebay too @Paddypaws


----------



## Soozi

Joy84 said:


> Found them on ebay too @Paddypaws


Probably on Amazon too hun! I use AliExpress because they will ship to Spain (normally free) Uk sites don't ship to canary islands


----------



## Soozi

Got mine they only took a week! 
Very nice don't know how they make them for that money! Really nice quality! And Liddy was very pleased to see a toy tassel for her on it! Might have to remove that! Lol!


----------



## ChaosCat

I got my tee shirt today(and some lovely extras)! Thanks @Whompingwillow, It is perfect!


----------



## Clairabella

ChaosCat said:


> I got my tee shirt today(and some lovely extras)! Thanks @Whompingwillow, It is perfect!
> View attachment 363602


Lush xx love it xx


----------



## Summ3rain

https://www.paulandjoe.com/paul-and-joe-sister/sister.html


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> I got my tee shirt today(and some lovely extras)! Thanks @Whompingwillow, It is perfect!
> View attachment 363602


Love love love the T shirt!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Summ3rain said:


> https://www.paulandjoe.com/paul-and-joe-sister/sister.html


I adore Paul and Joe sister!! I am coveting a bag on eBay!!

Did succumb to one of their fab T shorts too!!


----------



## Summ3rain

huckybuck said:


> I adore Paul and Joe sister!! I am coveting a bag on eBay!!
> 
> Did succumb to one of their fab T shorts too!!


Oooh such a good idea to look on eBay! Thanks!
How did your Nach Bijoux necklace and bracelet turn out- did you go for cat themed ones?


----------



## Joy84

Finally bed change day!










It's Primani Kids but comes in normal sizing!
And what a powerful message 










Also got this:


----------



## Bertie'sMum

thought it was time I got some new slippers and found these - purrfect !


----------



## Clairabella

Love this thread! I just wish I was rich to buy everything lol xx


----------



## Joy84

I forgot the jammies!
Full on crazy cat lady mode :Hilarious










It says "ummm how about no"- grumpy cat is my hero!


----------



## TriTri

https://icatcare.org/shop/icatcare-merchandise/street-cats-book

I've just ordered this lovely book. Funds raised in the selling of these books go towards cat welfare, it says.


----------



## TriTri

Here's the book and it says 100 pages


----------



## blkcat

Came across this sweet tin in a charity shop for 50p today. Don't come across cat tins very often, nicely priced ones even more rarely!


----------



## ChaosCat

blkcat said:


> Came across this sweet tin in a charity shop for 50p today. Don't come across cat tins very often, nicely priced ones even more rarely!
> 
> View attachment 365743
> View attachment 365744


That's really a beauty! I wouldn't have left that one behind, either.


----------



## Soozi

What a fabulous find!!!! It’s lovely!


----------



## Summercat

Agree with the others @blkcat beautiful tin:Cat


----------



## blkcat

Thanks all, I'm really chuffed with it  managed to work out who painted the cats orginally. He's done quite a few cat paintings:

http://www.geofftristram.co.uk/cat-paintings.html


----------



## TriTri

That's a pretty tin @blkcat
I came across this tin from TK Maxx and bought it as it made me laugh.















The Street Cats book arrived today- yay!


----------



## blkcat

TriTri said:


> That's a pretty tin @blkcat
> I came across this tin from TK Maxx and bought it as it made me laugh.
> View attachment 365823
> View attachment 365825
> 
> The Street Cats book arrived today- yay!


It made me laugh too  it's lovely.


----------



## Cully

Was looking for something to send my little grandson for his birthday.....








I think it's brilliant. Wish I could get one in my size though sigh!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Was looking for something to send my little grandson for his birthday.....
> View attachment 366006
> 
> I think it's brilliant. Wish I could get one in my size though sigh!


I saw that one the other day, it's very striking. Was it Tesco?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I saw that one the other day, it's very striking. Was it Tesco?


Yes, in the sale. Well chuffed!


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm a computer moron, have no idea how to rotate this picture.
I've been eyeing this statue for some time and it was like it was speaking to me 'buy me for Darla&Riddick's altar.
The moment I took it in my hands, it was destined to be with me, I couldn't just put it back.
I worship the Cat Goddess with all my heart.


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 366055
> 
> I'm a computer moron, have no idea how to rotate this picture.
> I've been eyeing this statue for some time and it was like it was speaking to me 'buy me for Darla&Riddick's altar.
> The moment I took it in my hands, it was destined to be with me, I couldn't just put it back.
> I worship the Cat Goddess with all my heart.


OMG this is beautiful!!!!!
I worship Bastet too - where did you find her?


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> OMG this is beautiful!!!!!
> I worship Bastet too - where did you find her?


Little shop underground, next to subway station. That statue was calling me, it wanted to be mine.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Saw this yesterday!









They also had a very lovely hare one


----------



## Whompingwillow

I wanted this so much! Out of my price range sadly


----------



## Minuscule

A cute present from my niece :Cat


----------



## Soozi

Whompingwillow said:


> I wanted this so much! Out of my price range sadly
> View attachment 366188
> 
> View attachment 366189


Ooh that's fab! Go on... how much? lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Soozi said:


> Ooh that's fab! Go on... how much? lol


I THINK £135.. I am almost sure it was that, but somewhere in my mind I am thinking 'but was it 435..) if you transfer the money to me I can buy it for you and have trouble sending it to Spain...


----------



## Whompingwillow

It really is so so lovely , and obviously I am TOTALLY joking


----------



## Soozi

Whompingwillow said:


> I THINK £135.. I am almost sure it was that, but somewhere in my mind I am thinking 'but was it 435..) if you transfer the money to me I can buy it for you and have trouble sending it to Spain...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are a *lot* of kitty themed things appearing for a certain special day in December. Must. Resist. The. Urge. To. Buy. All. The. Things.


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are a *lot* of kitty themed things appearing for a certain special day in December. Must. Resist. The. Urge. To. Buy. All. The. Things.


Nooooooooo! Not *that day* already.


----------



## SbanR

blkcat said:


> Nooooooooo! Not *that day* already.


Send a certain *someone* to the doghouse:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What? It's nearly September! I'm nearly done by now  I've not even said the word. I might though :Hilarious

*prepares list of things she's already seen*


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are a *lot* of kitty themed things appearing for a certain special day in December. Must. Resist. The. Urge. To. Buy. All. The. Things.


Ohh and it wasn't me mentioning the C word in August!!!
Mind you....there is still time......


----------



## ewelsh

I think all those mentioning, contemplating even hinting at the December word should be banned until 24th December 


Absolutely stocking.... I mean shocking!


----------



## Psygon

Whompingwillow said:


> I wanted this so much! Out of my price range sadly
> View attachment 366188
> 
> View attachment 366189


My mum has some hares that look like they are from the same range. I was eying them very jealously when I was last visiting... didn't know there were cats too!


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I think all those mentioning, contemplating even hinting at the December word should be banned until 24th December
> 
> Absolutely stocking.... I mean shocking!


Hahah ... now I feel bad for mentioning it elsewhere


----------



## Soozi

I love this DIY suitcase bed! What cat doesn't love a cosy case! Lol!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I quite like this 
https://ancientreasures.com/products/cat-triquetra-necklace


----------



## Whompingwillow

I forgot to show this off. I bought it ages ago from someone who made them to raise money for a cat charity, I couldnt decide whether to gift it or keep it, today I decided to do the more selfish thing, 7 months later!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just finished reading this and can heartily recommend it to all Cat Chatters !









although if you're anything like me you may need a couple of tissues handy now and again !


----------



## lymorelynn

I have just treated myself to a birthday present  https://www.cattylicious.com/shop/


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> I have just treated myself to a birthday present  https://www.cattylicious.com/shop/
> View attachment 366653
> View attachment 366654


That's beeeauuutiful! Xxx


----------



## Dumpling

lymorelynn said:


> I have just treated myself to a birthday present  https://www.cattylicious.com/shop/
> View attachment 366653
> View attachment 366654


I love it!

I had this coaster from the cats on mother's day: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/399457901/catleesi-game-of-thrones-khaleesi-cute
I totally need that mug to go with it


----------



## Vanessa131

Some new primarni pjs


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> I have just treated myself to a birthday present  https://www.cattylicious.com/shop/
> View attachment 366653
> View attachment 366654


Great mug,

Happy Birthday Lynn xxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

ewelsh said:


> Great mug,
> 
> Happy Birthday Lynn xxxxxxx
> 
> View attachment 366703


Thank you - it's on Thursday  Official retirement birthday :Jawdrop


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

I've recently found out that I am due a niece in January. As the rest of her family all have dogs I feel it is my duty to ensure she knows and loves cats as well! I have already bought these outfits for her.


----------



## Clairabella

Fallen for this bag ❤ Currently reduced to £26 squids too xx


----------



## Clairabella

Every cat lover should have one lol xx


----------



## Cully

https://www.studio.co.uk/webapp/wcs...15207&storeId=10202&catalogId=10051&langId=-1

Just saw this on Studio catalogue. There are other designs. (hope the link works).


----------



## Willow_Warren

This may be a little early but us crafters have so start early (well, plan early, execution is somewhat different)


----------



## huckybuck

M&S 
£6 
They did another colour point sitting cat too in the same style.


----------



## huckybuck

Loved these Halloween tea towels - would have bought another set but this was the only one.

TK Max
£5.99 for 2


----------



## Psygon

Quite pricey at £55.00... but cute!

https://www.whitestuff.com/womens/knitwear/multi-dave-the-cat-jumper/


----------



## Summercat

I want the tea towels, the jumper and the cup

@huckybuck I love TK Maxx, their homewares are awesome.


----------



## Joy84

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 366681
> 
> 
> Some new primarni pjs


My Mum bought me the same ones yesterday


----------



## Psygon

Summercat said:


> I want the tea towels, the jumper and the cup
> 
> @huckybuck I love TK Maxx, their homewares are awesome.


I am a TK Maxx addict. I go at least once a week (and often more hah)


----------



## Summercat

@Psygon 
I love it, I go often when in the US or UK. 
My sister resisted for a bit but now she goes once a week at least, a convert


----------



## huckybuck

Don’t get me started on home sense lol


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Don't get me started on home sense lol


The nearest one to me recently converted half the store to Home Sense... I'm in heaven every Saturday


----------



## BethanyKate

For my new neice


----------



## Willow_Warren

Made from purchased items rather than I complete purchase. This is for my niece.

Hannah


----------



## Psygon

How cute is this??










£49 in John Lewis.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is really cute 

I have been trying to buy new jimjams, came across these (which I guess will happen if your search on google is "cat pyjamas"  )

https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/pyjamas/cat-print-gift-pyjama-161280.html?dwvar_161280_color=91


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> How cute is this??
> 
> View attachment 369238
> 
> 
> £49 in John Lewis.


I might try make my own version of this for Xmas :-D


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is really cute
> 
> I have been trying to buy new jimjams, came across these (which I guess will happen if your search on google is "cat pyjamas"  )
> 
> https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/pyjamas/cat-print-gift-pyjama-161280.html?dwvar_161280_color=91


they do a nightie as well (nearly bought one last week, but decided family can buy it for me for my December birthday !)


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> How cute is this??
> 
> View attachment 369238
> 
> 
> £49 in John Lewis.


Ok now this is a must have!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Ok now this is a must have!


I didn't buy it today.. I have some vouchers at home... :-D


----------



## LeArthur

I expect the remaining sizes to have all sold out next time I'm online! :Hilarious

https://www.office.co.uk/view/product/office_catalog/2,20/3162490221


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just finished reading this and can heartily recommend it to all Cat Chatters !
> View attachment 366554
> 
> 
> although if you're anything like me you may need a couple of tissues handy now and again !


Just finished reading this, loved it.
Going to buy the next book x


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> How cute is this??
> 
> View attachment 369238
> 
> 
> £49 in John Lewis.


Ohh I love this


----------



## ebonycat

lea247 said:


> I expect the remaining sizes to have all sold out next time I'm online! :Hilarious
> 
> https://www.office.co.uk/view/product/office_catalog/2,20/3162490221


Love, love, love these x


----------



## lymorelynn

Love the John Lewis jumper - wish I'd spotted while I was there yesterday


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just finished reading this and can heartily recommend it to all Cat Chatters !
> View attachment 366554
> 
> 
> although if you're anything like me you may need a couple of tissues handy now and again !





ebonycat said:


> Just finished reading this, loved it.
> Going to buy the next book x


actually if anyone else wants to read it I'm happy to post my copy to you - just pm me with your address (first come, first served !!)


----------



## Joy84

Bought this today









And liked this


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have been doing a small clearout and stumbled across a box my sister made for me years ago, here's the top of it  Course its not going in my 'get rid of pile'! Thought you guys would appreciate its cuteness too (she painted the whole thing!)








Definitely a catwith attitude huh?


----------



## SbanR

You're a family of talented artists. Your sister was anticipating Mojo


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> You're a family of talented artists. Your sister was anticipating Mojo


She will early like the anticipating mojo thing. I will tell her you said that! She is very talented it'd true


----------



## MilleD

Psygon said:


> The nearest one to me recently converted half the store to Home Sense... I'm in heaven every Saturday


Our TK Maxx remained the same size, but a new Homesense opened on a retail park nearby.

Now I probably won't mind Homesense (not been in but have been assured they have some nice things), but how can you people even shop in TK Maxx? It's like the world's worst jumble sale 

In my defence, I hate shopping in shops, and have the attention span of a goldfish, so it probably is no surprise...


----------



## huckybuck

Some are much better than others!! 

The one in Birmingham city centre is a complete nightmare!!

The one in Watford is fab!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I love a HomeSense. We have a nice sized one in Chichester...not huge but large enough for me who gets very stressed by lots of people (hence moving from London).


----------



## Psygon

MilleD said:


> Our TK Maxx remained the same size, but a new Homesense opened on a retail park nearby.
> 
> Now I probably won't mind Homesense (not been in but have been assured they have some nice things), but how can you people even shop in TK Maxx? It's like the world's worst jumble sale
> 
> In my defence, I hate shopping in shops, and have the attention span of a goldfish, so it probably is no surprise...


Most of my shopping in TK Maxx is in the home part. We've had quite a few things for the tonks from there. I also have a few things I specifically look for in the clothing part.. so I just make a beeline for the bits I look for. And I've got quite good at spotting them from a distance :-D


----------



## blkcat

A new (to me) shirt, I couldn't resist the print


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is seriously cute! Where did you find it?


----------



## huckybuck

blkcat said:


> A new (to me) shirt, I couldn't resist the print
> 
> View attachment 369893


Arghh you can't do that and not put a link!!!!


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is seriously cute! Where did you find it?


It's a Topshop shirt, found it on eBay 



huckybuck said:


> Arghh you can't do that and not put a link!!!!


It's a few seasons old, so it's hard to find new.

There's one here:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253890801978

And another here but it's silly money:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163261479012


----------



## huckybuck

I don't mind a bit of vintage lol!!


----------



## blkcat

I *might* have bought a vintage jumper too (whoops). I haven't got any photos of it yet though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lovely - but I'd need 10 stitched together #fatty


----------



## LeArthur

I'm just looking for a bag for my mum for her birthday and came across this...

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st263686#582628


----------



## LeArthur

And before anybody asks.... No, I'm not up to buying one and then posting it on, sorry!


----------



## Clairabella

Love those ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This *might* have just jumped into my online order...I thought it looked a tiny bit like Oscar...and it's wearing a Christmas scarf!

https://www.marksandspencer.com/printed-cat-cushion/p/p60191853?OmnitureRedirect=cat+cushion


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> I'm just looking for a bag for my mum for her birthday and came across this...
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/style/st263686#582628


That bag is to die for!!!



Mrs Funkin said:


> This *might* have just jumped into my online order...I thought it looked a tiny bit like Oscar...and it's wearing a Christmas scarf!
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/printed-cat-cushion/p/p60191853?OmnitureRedirect=cat+cushion


I LOVE M&S Christmas Cat cushions - they do one every year and sell out really quickly - is that a velvet one again?


----------



## lymorelynn

Love how things 'accidentally' find their way into online shopping carts or just into the basket with general shopping


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It is indeed @huckybuck  I think I will put it on the chair in the hallway.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh heck!

They do make up bags, purses, t shirts as well!!!

https://www.tedbaker.com/uk/search?q="q":"cat","f":()&page=0


----------



## Summercat

Saw in Zara


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Oh heck!
> 
> They do make up bags, purses, t shirts as well!!!
> 
> https://www.tedbaker.com/uk/search?q="q":"cat","f")&page=0


Did you see this?!?!? It's just Fab!!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lea247 said:


> View attachment 370805
> 
> 
> And before anybody asks.... No, I'm not up to buying one and then posting it on, sorry!


I've seen these in my local garden centre for around £20 each ! Was thinking of getting one but afraid that Bertie might 'attack' and break it !


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Oh heck!
> 
> They do make up bags, purses, t shirts as well!!!
> 
> https://www.tedbaker.com/uk/search?q="q":"cat","f")&page=0


The kitten earrings though ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> Did you see this?!?!? It's just Fab!!!!
> View attachment 370887


That's very nearly the one @Mrs Funkin gifted me ❤❤❤ It is even more beautiful actually seeing it! Honestly the pics don't do it justice xx

Even the box it came in is phenomenal too! Definitely didn't go in the recycling ❤


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Saw in Zara
> View attachment 370886


That's mega cute, love it! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If I didn't always wear the same pair of earrings (and I mean always!), I'd have the kitten earrings in a heartbeat, so cute.

(I'm glad you like your bag still @Clairabella  )


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> If I didn't always wear the same pair of earrings (and I mean always!), I'd have the kitten earrings in a heartbeat, so cute.
> 
> (I'm glad you like your bag still @Clairabella  )


Mrs F, I absolutely adore it. It honestly means more to me than words can say ❤ There are not enough thank you's i can say to show how much it means to me xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't be daft! It's only a bag  As long as it makes you smile and think of Uncle Oscar when you use it, that's all good xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't be daft! It's only a bag  As long as it makes you smile and think of Uncle Oscar when you use it, that's all good xx


I would never have bought it for myself because I literally never spend on things for me (other than food, lol). I always buy for Amy and my boys, mostly Amy though as the boys aren't as high maintenance as her 

So for you to spoil me like that, means more than can I can say xx

Thank you and I am reminded of uncle Oscar every way I turned since owl moved into the nest lol ❤❤ xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

These are actually birthday presents and not purchases, but I must show them off anyway.

Thanks @Clairabella for this picture combining all our cats and the Cat Chat so lovely.









Thanks to @Whompingwillow 
for the pawtrait of my rat catchers and the gorgeous jumper and the mug.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Amazing presents  How lovely CC.


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh what fabulous birthday pressies!!


----------



## Summercat

Creative presents !


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful n unique presents


----------



## Whompingwillow

I might have got a cheeky cat related gift today also, meet these very special lynxes who have travelled all the way from Germany
They will join my/their animal family soon: a brown bear, a duck with an injured beak, a snail, an ant eater and a black panther. They wont be lonely. I absolutely love them























Lynxes are also my favourite big cat and these guys are my favourite lynxes


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> I might have got a cheeky cat related gift today also, meet these very special lynxes who have travelled all the way from Germany
> They will join my/their animal family soon: a brown bear, a duck with an injured beak, a snail, an ant eater and a black panther. They wont be lonely. I absolutely love them
> View attachment 371363
> 
> View attachment 371364
> View attachment 371365
> 
> Lynxes are also my favourite big cat and these guys are my favourite lynxes


Ohh I do like them


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have a pocket pal


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My cushion arrived  Husband said, "Oh good, another cushion". Haha! It's lovely, hope you ordered one @huckybuck.


----------



## ChaosCat

Got a very nice mug yesterday. Gifted, not purchased, so don't know where it is from.


----------



## Summercat

That's nice! @ChaosCat


----------



## Tawny75

Drinks coaster







bought for me by my OH. I love it.


----------



## Charity

https://www.catlovers-store.com/cam...tCode=AC8CC0AB72B4B3-146E6AD4ACFF-GS0-TC0-BLK

and lots more


----------



## lymorelynn

I got these in Primark last week https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pusheen-La...58711&sr=1-14&refinements=p_89:Love+to+Lounge
(couldn't find a picture from Primark so used this Amazon one) £10 in Primark!


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> I got these in Primark last week https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pusheen-Ladies-Girls-Pyjama-Bottoms/dp/B07HN99PKY/ref=sr_1_14?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1540158711&sr=1-14&refinements=p_89:Love+to+Lounge
> (couldn't find a picture from Primark so used this Amazon one) £10 in Primark!


Ooh our mod has got her PJs ready for the meet up PJ party!!!


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

https://incrystals.co.uk/3d-pet-crystal-keyring

I got one of these for my daughter for christmas and i am so pleased with it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I might be a little bit pleased as I have had my eye on a cream shirt/blouse with black cats on it on the Next website that was in the clearance bit...they only ever had teeny sizes...I just randomly checked (I don't know why the sizes come and go but they do) and they had my size. Hurrah! Only £11 too, so double hurrah. Sadly I can't link to it but it's cute.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> Drinks coaster
> View attachment 372527
> bought for me by my OH. I love it.


I have that coaster by my bed. It was the first cat themed thing I bought and husband knew then that I was dooooooomed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I *might* have ordered some Christmas Cat jimjams today from Sainsbugs (25% off TU at the moment):

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=true

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=true

Had to order both pairs to make an informed choice. Ahem.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> I *might* have ordered some Christmas Cat jimjams today from Sainsbugs (25% off TU at the moment):
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=true
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Christmas-Beige-'Purrfect'-Cat-Pyjamas/133998513-Oatmeal?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=true
> 
> Had to order both pairs to make an informed choice. Ahem.


I went to Bon Marche at lunch and saw these.....

https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/pyjamas...1280_color=91&cgid=lingerie-nightwear-pyjamas

Payday is next week......


----------



## Willow_Warren

I'm on a shelf imposed spending ban... well until the weekend (but I had to buy two new tyres yesterday - very boring!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I know that feeling (three visits to the garage for my car in September!). I was called out for several hours last week, so when I've been called, I always try to treat myself to something (I know, two things, a cat shirt and jim jams, but only £23 in total), to soften the blow of having been out of my bed all night


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

https://www.marksandspencer.com/fle...285F_K7_X_EC_90&color=OATMEALMIX&prevPage=srp


----------



## Tawny75

Amanda Sturdy said:


> https://www.marksandspencer.com/fle...285F_K7_X_EC_90&color=OATMEALMIX&prevPage=srp


Ooooh fleecy - so many pajamas!


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

https://www.marksandspencer.com/fle...7_2318G_KC_X_EC_90&color=OATMEAL&prevPage=srp


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

Matching dressing gown, i got them for my daughter for christmas they are lovely quality for the money


----------



## Summercat

Hmmm my sister might like that kitty dressing gown for Christmas :Hilarious will have to see if they have it at my local M&S.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I *might* have ordered some Christmas Cat jimjams today from Sainsbugs (25% off TU at the moment):
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=true
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Christmas-Beige-'Purrfect'-Cat-Pyjamas/133998513-Oatmeal?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=true
> 
> Had to order both pairs to make an informed choice. Ahem.


You'll have to model them for us .WITH THE NIGHTSHADE!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahaahaaaa! Can you imagine


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahaahaaaa! Can you imagine


But I can't so really need to see your selfie.
Pleeeeese


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin

I just happened to pop into M&S today and they have a matching mug to the Christmas cushions (usually £4 and homeware is 20% off until Sunday) 
They are lovely!!

Also spotted the PJs and they look good quality for the price but too hot for me lol!!

There is a lovely cat bowl too in the Pet Christmas gift shop - not much else for cats mind, plenty for dogs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, I'm meeting a friend tomorrow in Southampton, think they have a big M&S there...thanks for the heads up, HB


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, I'm meeting a friend tomorrow in Southampton, think they have a big M&S there...thanks for the heads up, HB


There is a big M&S in Southampton. My daughter is at Uni there


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Selfie in my new shirt @SbanR (no Jim jams for about a week!) 

If only I was as wrinkle free as snapchat makes me! Husband said, "anyone would think you like cats" in a sarcastic tone


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photo MrsF but where was poor Oscar whilst all this betrayal was going on?
he wasn’t in the photo AND his slave is wearing a cat shirt, shocking behaviour


----------



## SbanR

Like that shirt Mrs F. Are you going to get a set of mugs today, with matching coasters?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, how did you guess - to go with my socks and handbag 

As for poor Oscar @ewelsh - he was downstairs sleeping off his fishy breakfast...and he doesn't care what I look like as long as I give him his food...and it's fish flavoured


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, how did you guess - to go with my socks and handbag
> 
> As for poor Oscar @ewelsh - he was downstairs sleeping off his fishy breakfast...and he doesn't care what I look like as long as I give him his food...and it's fish flavoured


This morning I gave Severus some poultry wet food, it was not wolfed down with the same joy as the fishy ones.

Oh, and I finally pressed buy on my Zooplus order - it is no good, I am now a cat lady through and through!


----------



## KCTT

In Stratford upon Avon, it had to be done.


----------



## LeArthur

These are in Paperchase








The little tub says Kitty Fuel on it.









The one on the far right is money box.









An egg cup!









And these are in Oliver Bonas..



















I think we've done it ladies - we've conquered the world!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Love the teapot (shame I don't drink tea)


----------



## Britt

Got this from a lady friend


----------



## Charity

This is jolly for Christmas, says its unisex but my OH wouldn't be seen dead in it 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rave-Frida...ve+on+Friday+Christmas+unisex+sweatshirt&th=1


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> This is jolly for Christmas, says its unisex but my OH wouldn't be seen dead in it
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rave-Friday-Sweatshirts-Hamburger-Pullover/dp/B07GYH464W/ref=sr_1_1?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1540734167&sr=1-1&keywords=Rave+on+Friday+Christmas+unisex+sweatshirt&th=1


Go on @Charity get him one :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

Hmm I think unisex is stretching it a bit, a bit busy overall


----------



## Whompingwillow

Britt said:


> View attachment 373794
> Got this from a lady friend


Love this


----------



## ewelsh

Britt said:


> View attachment 373794
> Got this from a lady friend


That is lovely


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Collected my new jimjams today. Sadly @SbanR I cannot model the eye mask, as although that pair is cute, they are a brushed fabric with no stretch (and that doesn't work for me as I wriggle too much!) and the eye mask is attached to the pyjamas...the other pair are lovely though. I shall wear them tonight, even though husband said, "They are christmas jim jams" - I said they will have to be winter ones, as I can't wait until December to wear them, they have the cutest kitties on the bottoms scampering about.


----------



## SbanR

Tell hubby you're getting into the mood after all, it won't be long before we get the supermarkets playing carols


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> This is jolly for Christmas, says its unisex but my OH wouldn't be seen dead in it
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rave-Friday-Sweatshirts-Hamburger-Pullover/dp/B07GYH464W/ref=sr_1_1?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1540734167&sr=1-1&keywords=Rave+on+Friday+Christmas+unisex+sweatshirt&th=1


Now Mr HB might have to have this!!!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck I think Mr HB needs a musical sweatshirt to compliment your dancing cats :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cross body bag seen in Primark today (£8)









sorry for the poor quality photo !


----------



## huckybuck

https://sacredgin.com/collections/gin/products/sacred-old-tom-gin

I might have to get some for Christmas - just for the bottle lol!

Only just started to drink gin and never realised there is a type of gin called "old tom" 
When you google loads come up!!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> https://sacredgin.com/collections/gin/products/sacred-old-tom-gin
> 
> I might have to get some for Christmas - just for the bottle lol!
> 
> Only just started to drink gin and never realised there is a type of gin called "old tom"
> When you google loads come up!!


Cat themed gin! Add a crochet hook and a Guide camp and you have all of my life completed


----------



## Britt




----------



## pinklizzy

It's my daughter's 8th birthday on Friday and she has requested a cat themed birthday party, I found her this as part of her birthday present, it's so lovely and soft! 
https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...0252&cjevent=c1f405cee13311e8822100240a180512


----------



## Willow_Warren

pinklizzy said:


> It's my daughter's 8th birthday on Friday and she has requested a cat themed birthday party, I found her this as part of her birthday present, it's so lovely and soft!
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Grey-Super-Soft-Cat-Jumper-With-A-Hood-(3---12-Years)/133755909-Grey?searchTerm=:newArrivals&searchProduct=&istCompanyId=07cf3c1d-7207-477f-aab0-212732e114dd&istItemId=-xtqxqtaqtp&istBid=t&mteam=Arg&med=Affiliate&src=Groupon&zi=4023395&zl=Product+Catalog&zn=RedBrain+Ltd&zp=8280252&cjevent=c1f405cee13311e8822100240a180512


But it only comes in children's sizes


----------



## Joy84

pinklizzy said:


> It's my daughter's 8th birthday on Friday and she has requested a cat themed birthday party, I found her this as part of her birthday present, it's so lovely and soft!
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Grey-Super-Soft-Cat-Jumper-With-A-Hood-(3---12-Years)/133755909-Grey?searchTerm=:newArrivals&searchProduct=&istCompanyId=07cf3c1d-7207-477f-aab0-212732e114dd&istItemId=-xtqxqtaqtp&istBid=t&mteam=Arg&med=Affiliate&src=Groupon&zi=4023395&zl=Product+Catalog&zn=RedBrain+Ltd&zp=8280252&cjevent=c1f405cee13311e8822100240a180512


OMG! SO CUTE!



Willow_Warren said:


> But it only comes in children's sizes


I know, right?!
I think @Vanessa131 would fit in 12years one no problem :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

I saw so many cat themed things in France!





































Also saw a black cat onesie, need to hunt the pic ...


----------



## Joy84

There it is!









It even had a tail!!


----------



## LJC675

Joy84 said:


> There it is!
> View attachment 374839
> 
> 
> It even had a tail!!


Oh my goodness me. You could imagine some poor bloke, girlfriend goes into shop down to the lacy underwear section (can see the nice lacy jobbies next to it) comes out with a bag. Later that night, goes to get changed, boyfriend thinking 'woohoo, sexy undies ' Girlfriend comes out in that, boyfriend -


----------



## Joy84

LJC675 said:


> Oh my goodness me. You could imagine some poor bloke, girlfriend goes into shop down to the lacy underwear section (can see the nice lacy jobbies next to it) comes out with a bag. Later that night, goes to get changed, boyfriend thinking 'woohoo, sexy undies ' Girlfriend comes out in that, boyfriend -


OMG! YES! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
They did have a rather random selection!
This is some other stuff they had:









The bambi hoodie was oh so squishy!
Also lots of Harry Potter stuff 

Edited to add the shop was called Undiz in case anyone's interested!
Edited again to change "goodie" to "hoodie", though it was a very apt typo :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ugh. Went to Sainsbugs earlier and there were lovely Christmas jumpers with dogs on and a lovely blouse with christmas themed sausage dogs too...but WHY NO CATS? They were lovely if you have a doggy/like dogs though...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ugh. Went to Sainsbugs earlier and there were lovely Christmas jumpers with dogs on and a lovely blouse with christmas themed sausage dogs too...but WHY NO CATS? They were lovely if you have a doggy/like dogs though...


I've seen lots of sausage dog themed christmas stuff this year - must be because of the TV ad for Vitality Health featuring the dachshund that doesn't want to go walkies


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve been looking everywhere for jumpers and decorations - it’s all dog!!!


----------



## Summercat

@pinklizzy 
Love it

@Joy84 
Wow love all the black cat items, I recall lots of the thin black cat theme when I was in France. Maybe it was from a poster for a play initially. Like the buttons, lots.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck I bought a Gisela Graham cat bauble from the garden centre on Sunday (not from the place below, it's just a link to the bauble):

https://www.duckbarn.co.uk/products/gisela-graham-winter-cat-on-skates-painted-glass-bauble-set-of-4


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @huckybuck I bought a Gisela Graham cat bauble from the garden centre on Sunday (not from the place below, it's just a link to the bauble):
> 
> https://www.duckbarn.co.uk/products/gisela-graham-winter-cat-on-skates-painted-glass-bauble-set-of-4


That's very cute


----------



## Tawny75

I have bought one of these for Severus and I will get another for 
Lily. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07J2ML6N3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are lovely @Tawny75. I ordered this for us for this year (& then promptly burst into tears when it arrived and I loved it so much!)  such a saddo!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ugh. Went to Sainsbugs earlier and there were lovely Christmas jumpers with dogs on and a lovely blouse with christmas themed sausage dogs too...but WHY NO CATS? They were lovely if you have a doggy/like dogs though...


I've been moaning about this for weeks. Whether its Christmas cards, gifts, anything, cats are definitely not in vogue this year.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are lovely @Tawny75. I ordered this for us for this year (& then promptly burst into tears when it arrived and I loved it so much!)  such a saddo!
> 
> View attachment 374907


Not sad at all, I think that is beautiful. Here is my Severus cat, Lily's has been ordered


----------



## Britt




----------



## Amanda Sturdy




----------



## Amanda Sturdy

Sorry they are not great quality pictures


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are lovely @Tawny75. I ordered this for us for this year (& then promptly burst into tears when it arrived and I loved it so much!)  such a saddo!
> 
> View attachment 374907


Omg, Mrs F, mine makes me genuinely fill up every time I look at it. Yours also makes me genuinely fill up ❤ Xx it's beautiful. Xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are lovely @Tawny75. I ordered this for us for this year (& then promptly burst into tears when it arrived and I loved it so much!)  such a saddo!
> 
> View attachment 374907





Tawny75 said:


> Not sad at all, I think that is beautiful. Here is my Severus cat, Lily's has been ordered
> 
> View attachment 374908





Amanda Sturdy said:


> View attachment 374944


All of these are just adorable x

I feel such a bad slave now, but if I put all my pets names on our tree, the tree would fall down!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I’ve only ever had a goldfish before though....so I'm possibly getting a bit carried away  I’ll be so over it next year and Oscar will barely get a festive cat stick...but THIS year, whooo hoooooooo!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> All of these are just adorable x
> 
> I feel such a bad slave now, but if I put all my pets names on our tree, the tree would fall down!


You obviously need a bigger tree


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Calling @huckybuck i have found the best Crimbo jumper!

https://www.johnlewis.com/warehouse-stripe-christmas-cat-jumper-navy/p3830297

You know, just in case you want one


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tawny75 said:


> Not sad at all, I think that is beautiful. Here is my Severus cat, Lily's has been ordered
> 
> View attachment 374908


@Tawny75 where did you get them from ? I'd like one for Bertie if they aren't too expensive


----------



## jadeh31

My mum got me this for Odin last year.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Calling @huckybuck i have found the best Crimbo jumper!
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/warehouse-stripe-christmas-cat-jumper-navy/p3830297
> 
> You know, just in case you want one


Ooh ooh ooh now this is a good one!!!


----------



## Joy84

£3.99 at Lidl!!








































































Ready, steady ... GO!


----------



## Tawny75

Love it!!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Joy84 said:


> £3.99 at Lidl!!
> View attachment 375382
> View attachment 375383
> View attachment 375384
> View attachment 375385
> View attachment 375386
> View attachment 375387
> View attachment 375388
> View attachment 375389
> View attachment 375390
> View attachment 375391
> 
> 
> Ready, steady ... GO!


Oh I like this very much


----------



## Tawny75

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Tawny75 where did you get them from ? I'd like one for Bertie if they aren't too expensive


They are from Amazon. Less than £3 each.
Christmas Personalised Cat Shape Bauble Gift For Cats Lovers Christma Christmas Tree Decoration Bauble Engraved Gift -L1432 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07J46W81R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_r-Y5Bb6NWSEH8


----------



## Charity

This makes a nice change from reindeer. Its a cotton T shirt from Not On the High Street


----------



## SbanR

Lovely diary @Joy84 . May we have a few pages from the calendar, or didn't you get that?


----------



## Joy84

SbanR said:


> Lovely diary @Joy84 . May we have a few pages from the calendar, or didn't you get that?


Of course I bought it!
Pic 1 is front cover
Pic 2 is back cover
Pic 3 is a lovely quote page
Pic 4 is a calendar page
Pic 5 is one of a notes pages (they come in different colours)
Pics 6-10 are sticker pages l


----------



## Joy84

More pics






























I cannot wait for New Year now!!


----------



## pinklizzy

It's not exactly a purchase but thought I'd share my little girl's birthday cake from her party today, my very talented friend made the cats for her (I limited myself to the cake and that was stressful enough!)


----------



## Soozi

pinklizzy said:


> It's not exactly a purchase but thought I'd share my little girl's birthday cake from her party today, my very talented friend made the cats for her (I limited myself to the cake and that was stressful enough!)


That's fab! Happy Birthday to Erin! xxx


----------



## Clairabella

pinklizzy said:


> It's not exactly a purchase but thought I'd share my little girl's birthday cake from her party today, my very talented friend made the cats for her (I limited myself to the cake and that was stressful enough!)


Aww it's lovely ❤

Happy birthday Erin xxx


----------



## pinklizzy

Soozi said:


> That's fab! Happy Birthday to Erin! xxx





Clairabella said:


> Aww it's lovely ❤
> 
> Happy birthday Erin xxx


Thank you  She's totally cat-mad and had a lovely birthday xx


----------



## Britt

Got this from a friend in Norfolk


----------



## huckybuck

pinklizzy said:


> It's not exactly a purchase but thought I'd share my little girl's birthday cake from her party today, my very talented friend made the cats for her (I limited myself to the cake and that was stressful enough!)


Loving the cake - it's brilliant!!


----------



## Britt

Got this for Halloween


----------



## Britt

And I love this cushion


----------



## Tawny75

Britt said:


> View attachment 375673
> And I love this cushion


That is fab!


----------



## Dumpling

Britt said:


> View attachment 375673
> And I love this cushion


I need to get this cushion!


----------



## ewelsh

Britt said:


> View attachment 375673
> And I love this cushion


I have this cushion, but without the writing!


----------



## huckybuck

Britt said:


> View attachment 375672
> Got this for Halloween


Ooh where from???
I am partial to a little witchcraft lol


----------



## Charity

On my own today so took myself off to the local garden centre and saw these two. I love both the silly and sensible in my garden so this is going on my Christmas list (my OH will hate it ).










and I'm more a tea lady than a coffee one but this would be nice as a gift for a cat and coffee loving friend


----------



## ewelsh

Has that coffee gone in your basket for 2019 SS


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Has that coffee gone in your basket for 2019 SS


Never thought of that.....probably be a bit stale by then.


----------



## Charity

By George

https://direct.asda.com/george/clothing/10,default,sc.html?q=cat bedding


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have nearly ordered the flannelette one so many times...I might just do it  It's nearly winter you know


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have nearly ordered the flannelette one so many times...I might just do it  It's nearly winter you know


I like that one too. Go on, do it!


----------



## LeArthur

Saw this notebook in the garden centre - made me chuckle!


----------



## Charity

https://www.freakypet.com/products/...UWGxkEy9eKHf4M-Rtz2BoFw&variant=9268028047420


----------



## raysmyheart

This is an awesome thread idea @huckybuck .

This is one of my favorite belongings, I won it bidding on ebay several years ago. It is an Enesco porcelain Cat. There is a rhinestone missing on the collar, but I don't mind, I really love this piece.:Joyful I believe this figurine is one of a set of three.


----------



## huckybuck

@raysmyheart

It's fab - looks very mid century - one of my fav eras!!!

Have you come across Beswick cats - they are quite popular in the UK - I collect mine off ebay and the most sought after are swiss rolls lol!!

I will have to post my collection!!


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> @raysmyheart
> 
> It's fab - looks very mid century - one of my fav eras!!!
> 
> Have you come across Beswick cats - they are quite popular in the UK - I collect mine off ebay and the most sought after are swiss rolls lol!!
> 
> I will have to post my collection!!


The Beswick cats are so cute! 
I saw this while randomly looking online (like you do) It's only resin but thought it was so sweet!


----------



## lymorelynn

I have found my Christmas jumper for this year
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_028030364960_-1


----------



## Charity

That's a lovely one Lynn


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh it's a good one Lynn!!


----------



## LJC675

Someone in dog chat has just posted these socks, you can get personalised socks with your cats on!!!!

https://www.supersocks.co.uk/collections/cat-socks


----------



## Joy84

OMG! Amazing but I don't think I would ever dare to wear them at this price


----------



## Soozi

lymorelynn said:


> I have found my Christmas jumper for this year
> https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_028030364960_-1


Love that!


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> Love that!


Bought it lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh I like it - super cute


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Bought it lol!!


Lol!!!!


----------



## raysmyheart

huckybuck said:


> @raysmyheart
> 
> It's fab - looks very mid century - one of my fav eras!!!
> 
> Have you come across Beswick cats - they are quite popular in the UK - I collect mine off ebay and the most sought after are swiss rolls lol!!
> 
> I will have to post my collection!!


Thank you! @huckybuck for mentioning The Beswick Cats! I have not heard of them, but after doing a little searching, I know I have seen some on ebay, I believe, and then I looked into the Swiss Rolls, they are beautiful and I see they are rare! The history of this pottery looks fascinating, also, I will surely be looking into learning more about these pieces. Thank you for mentioning them here.


----------



## Charity

When they take me away for being a crazy cat lady, I shall be wearing these. I actually bought them for a Christmas present last year but ended up keeping them.


----------



## Psygon

This isn't really a purchase, but this exhibition sounds good:

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2...r-literary-kittens-british-library-exhibition

https://www.bl.uk/events/cats-on-the-page


----------



## raysmyheart

lymorelynn said:


> I have found my Christmas jumper for this year
> https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_028030364960_-1


@lymorelynn , this is really a nice one you have chosen. Thank you for posting the site link, too, it is a new one for me and looks wonderful.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Cat-related stuff? Bah! Humbug!










https://www.cafepress.com/mf/90363198/one-cat-short-of-crazy_mugs
.


----------



## raysmyheart

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Cat-related stuff? Bah! Humbug!
> 
> View attachment 377223
> 
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/mf/90363198/one-cat-short-of-crazy_mugs
> .


This is great @1CatOverTheLine I didn't know Moo Shu Snowshoe took cream with her coffee.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Britt said:


> View attachment 375673
> And I love this cushion


I have this too :Cat you can see a corner of it


----------



## LeArthur

Top 10 Christmas cat jumpers according to Your Cat! There is a dress in there too (think it must be having an identity crisis!).

https://www.yourcat.co.uk/the-your-...BMhC5YqForTIBVGEcVLoUWekU8SqKurCDTd~gqpRqXqVn


----------



## Tawny75

I am sure I need this in my living room.....

https://mostlypaws.com/collections/...-a-cat-called-pillow-case?variant=52396293845


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I *may* have bought an apricot Pusheen sweatshirt in Primani today...I went for the Pusheen PJ bottoms but all they had left was size 2xs (which is apparently size 2!). Oh and two little tabby resin ornaments in HomeSense. Husband passed comment about how I am a crazy cat lady...heh.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband passed comment about how I am a crazy cat lady...heh.


You mean he didn't already know?! :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No! Apparently the top, blouse, coasters, tea towels, handbag and christmas decorations hadn't already given it away  :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I took my new uniform dresses to be hemmed - and the lady makes all kinds of linen things too. This shopper has come home with me


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin - that bag/fabric is amazing! I was just thinking that I can get my Christmas bags out to use


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck This thread is my new favorite spot on the Internet



















I have two of the C shaped chairs.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> I took my new uniform dresses to be hemmed - and the lady makes all kinds of linen things too. This shopper has come home with me
> 
> View attachment 377879


Wow I like that - don't suppose she has a website?


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> have two of the C shaped chairs


That's a cool chair, I've never seen one shaped like that before. My cats might not fit on it though, they are 18 inches long.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, sorry @LJC675 she just works from her front room and sells locally. I can ask her if she has any more? They were £12 (which is a lot but it's linen which I think puts the price up). If she has any I'd be happy to get you one and post it, I know she had smaller ones left but not sure if there were more large ones.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, sorry @LJC675 she just works from her front room and sells locally. I can ask her if she has any more? They were £12 (which is a lot but it's linen which I think puts the price up). If she has any I'd be happy to get you one and post it, I know she had smaller ones left but not sure if there were more large ones.


Oh thanks for the offer, actually it's OK. I do think they are really cute. Oh and Mr Funkin should have well and truly got the crazy cat lady message by now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No worries (I might use it longer than just Christmas though for that money!)


----------



## BethanyKate

Do these count?














Edit: Stockings were a custom order on Etsy ( www.etsy.com/uk/shop/KitschAttic ).


----------



## huckybuck

BethanyKate said:


> Do these count?
> View attachment 377945
> View attachment 377946


Yes def!! We need a link to where they are from!!


----------



## Shane Kent

BethanyKate said:


> Do these count?
> View attachment 377945
> View attachment 377946


They totally count for me. I count 2 beautiful kitties with beautiful cat artwork for a total of 4


----------



## Shane Kent

I guess I should add where the items I posted are from. No links because they are physical stores.

The one cat is obviously made in England and I got it at what in Canada is called a thrift store but in the UK I think they are called charity stores. The store's name is Value Village and it donates profits to Canadian Diabetes Association. They sell clothes, toys, furniture, etc.

The C shaped chairs my wife got at the store she works for. The store is owned and operated by TJMaxx and is called HomeSense. I have one kid chair and three pet couches from that store as well. They sell other companies overstock and clearance items so it is a discount/clearance store.

I plan to post more stuff so later. I will likely just name places and people can always search the net if that is OK?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I might have put my new cat tea towel out...found in Sainsbury's last week (it says more fishies, less dishes which is appropriate for the fishy living boy here, not real fish, obv, just fake!). First outing as it was in the ironing pile


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 378013
> I might have put my new cat tea towel out...found in Sainsbury's last week (it says more fishies, less dishes which is appropriate for the fishy living boy here, not real fish, obv, just fake!). First outing as it was in the ironing pile


I bought this for my friend as a Christmas present. Nice to see it unwrapped.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It irons nicely and is a good size too  I love tea towels, I'm such a sad woman. Heh.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Shane Kent said:


> I guess I should add where the items I posted are from. No links because they are physical stores.
> 
> The one cat is obviously made in England and I got it at what in Canada is called a thrift store but in the UK I think they are called charity stores. The store's name is Value Village and it donates profits to Canadian Diabetes Association. They sell clothes, toys, furniture, etc.
> 
> The C shaped chairs my wife got at the store she works for. The store is owned and operated by TJMaxx and is called HomeSense. I have one kid chair and three pet couches from that store as well. They sell other companies overstock and clearance items so it is a discount/clearance store.
> 
> I plan to post more stuff so later. I will likely just name places and people can always search the net if that is OK?


Home Sense is also part of TK Maxx here in the UK - some stores here have changed their TK Maxx home department to Home Sense.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Bertie'sMum Does HomeSense in the UK have pet furniture? I have chatted with people in the US and they don't seem to get pet furniture like the store my wife works at.

This is both the C shaped beds.









She also got the little upholstered pet couches from HomeSense.


----------



## TriTri

Shane Kent said:


> @Bertie'sMum Does HomeSense in the UK have pet furniture? I have chatted with people in the US and they don't seem to get pet furniture like the store my wife works at.
> 
> This is both the C shaped chairs.
> View attachment 378024
> 
> 
> She also got the little upholstered pet couches from HomeSense.
> View attachment 378025


How wonderful, their own little sofas! And what lovely cats too you have.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've never seen a pet couch in HomeSense here, they are super-cute (and so are your cats).


----------



## Shane Kent

@TriTri and @Mrs Funkin thanks for the kitty compliments. I wonder if HomeSense UK would get some of the pet couches if asked to. Could copy my photos into an email and ask them.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> @Bertie'sMum Does HomeSense in the UK have pet furniture? I have chatted with people in the US and they don't seem to get pet furniture like the store my wife works at.
> 
> This is both the C shaped beds.
> View attachment 378024
> 
> 
> She also got the little upholstered pet couches from HomeSense.
> View attachment 378025


These beds are awesome @Shane Kent , the photo of the kitties sleeping in their beds is just so beautiful!



Mrs Funkin said:


> I might have put my new cat tea towel out...found in Sainsbury's last week (it says more fishies, less dishes which is appropriate for the fishy living boy here, not real fish, obv, just fake!). First outing as it was in the ironing pile
> 
> View attachment 378013


@Mrs Funkin I am a lover of tea towels, too and I love the one you have posted here.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Shane Kent said:


> @Bertie'sMum Does HomeSense in the UK have pet furniture? I have chatted with people in the US and they don't seem to get pet furniture like the store my wife works at.


I've never seen any pet furniture although the one near me does have a reasonable collection of 'normal' pet beds and cat scratching posts etc. I suspect that pet furniture maybe more popular in the States than here - from what I've seen on the US home makeover TV programmes, room sizes in the USA seem to be generally much larger than ours in the UK, certainly I wouldn't have room for either the chairs or beds in my living room.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> It irons nicely and is a good size too  I love tea towels, I'm such a sad woman. Heh.


I have a small tea towel obsession! This was taken a few years ago (no longer live there) and it wasn't all my tea towels, not counted recently but did have 53 at last count!


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> I have a small tea towel obsession! This was taken a few years ago (no longer live there) and it wasn't all my tea towels, not counted recently but did have 53 at last count!
> View attachment 378050


Loving this - it's fab!! 
And there's one or two cat ones lol!!


----------



## raysmyheart

Willow_Warren said:


> I have a small tea towel obsession! This was taken a few years ago (no longer live there) and it wasn't all my tea towels, not counted recently but did have 53 at last count!
> View attachment 378050


@Willow_Warren I adore tea towels, too but I don't really have many, I just really admire them and the weaving and artwork. My immediate area in Massachusetts in Northeast America used to be home for so many years to Fabric weavers and yarn spinners, but sadly, those businesses did not last here and the many mills have been turned into apartments or art and gift galleries or offices.

These days I have seen beautiful tea towels on zulily.com when they host events by Ulster Weavers. The cat towels and cat totes sell out so fast, I have always missed my chance, but I just enjoy looking at all their beautiful artwork.

Anyway, I wanted to say your photo is very beautiful with the towels, all the lovely colors, I can definitely understand your obsession


----------



## MaggieDemi

raysmyheart said:


> I adore tea towels, too but I don't really have many


What is a tea towel? Is that a dish towel, that you use to dry dishes? We call that a dish towel or hand towel.


----------



## Shane Kent

Bertie'sMum said:


> I've never seen any pet furniture although the one near me does have a reasonable collection of 'normal' pet beds and cat scratching posts etc. I suspect that pet furniture maybe more popular in the States than here - from what I've seen on the US home makeover TV programmes, room sizes in the USA seem to be generally much larger than ours in the UK, certainly I wouldn't have room for either the chairs or beds in my living room.


I am not sure how popular they are in the US as I haven't met another person online that has them. I chatted with people in the US that said they didn't have them at HomeSense there. I paid less than what a cat scratching post costs at a pet store so I couldn't resist buying them. I found them online at wayfair.ca and it is a Canadian website so maybe they are only sold in Canada. I paid far less for them at HomeSense than they cost on that wayfair site.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MaggieDemi said:


> What is a tea towel? Is that a dish towel, that you use to dry dishes? We call that a dish towel or hand towel.


Yes, it's a dish towel. A hand towel would be a smaller normal towel just for drying your hands (so on my oven I have a hand towel for drying hands when you've washed them, a decorative tea towel which doesn't get used (!!) and a tea towel that does, for drying dishes).


----------



## raysmyheart

I love to look at all things Siamese on ebay an:Catd one day saw this print of a Siamese mum and her babies, so I bid on it and won the bid, it is a print of the work of James Lockhart. I just love the adorable cats here.


----------



## Shane Kent

The following blanket is not a purchase it was given to me by a woman at a flea market I frequent in Perth, Ontario, Canada. I get along really well with her and she is on the lookout for cat items for me. I have purchased a lot of cat stuff from her.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> The following blanket is not a purchase it was given to me by a woman at a flea market I frequent in Perth, Ontario, Canada.


That's a really nice blanket, Shane. Do you have it hanging up or use it as a blanket?


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi I have it put away right now because I want to get it framed.


----------



## Whompingwillow

My lovely sister got me a present for HER birthday... :Cat








dont worry she got gifts from me too, including cat themed ones...! But course she insisted on spoling me as well with this lovely ring. I really love this little guy


----------



## Dumpling

I commissioned a drawing of Athena for my husband's Christmas present (she's technically his cat!), the artist just sent me a photo of it and I love it! I can't show my husband yet, but I can share it with you guys :Cat








I just need to choose a nice frame now!


----------



## TriTri

I found this necklace today on Etsy, but too many of us had the last one in our baskets at once and I got beaten in the race to the checkout.
And also saw a nice cat bed pattern, similar to Tessies favourite bed..


----------



## TriTri

Some nice cat themed cards on Etsy too today....
And a funny dog card...


----------



## MaggieDemi

Whompingwillow said:


> My lovely sister got me a present for HER birthday


Oh, I love that cat ring! I was wanting one like that.


----------



## Joy84

My new tote from ebay arrived today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just checking to see if you've all seen the Oasis/Blue Cross collaboration things

http://www.oasis-stores.com/gb/collections/blue-cross-pets/?plpPosition=16#plpPosition=16

I'm loving the cat dress..!


----------



## Dumpling

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just checking to see if you've all seen the Oasis/Blue Cross collaboration things
> 
> http://www.oasis-stores.com/gb/collections/blue-cross-pets/?plpPosition=16#plpPosition=16
> 
> I'm loving the cat dress..!


They're really nice! I really like the Breton top with the cat on :Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just checking to see if you've all seen the Oasis/Blue Cross collaboration things


I wonder if they ship to the US? They have such nicer cat clothing than they do over here. A lot of the clothing here is cheesy looking stuff that I would never wear. But I would definitely wear some of those cat shirts at the link you posted!


----------



## lymorelynn

TriTri said:


> View attachment 378238
> View attachment 378239
> View attachment 378240
> View attachment 378241
> Some nice cat themed cards on Etsy too today....
> And a funny dog card...


I love these


----------



## Charity

Dumpling said:


> I commissioned a drawing of Athena for my husband's Christmas present (she's technically his cat!), the artist just sent me a photo of it and I love it! I can't show my husband yet, but I can share it with you guys :Cat
> View attachment 378221
> 
> I just need to choose a nice frame now!


That's beautiful, I bet your husband will love it.


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> I love these


Me too :Hilarious nice find @TriTri xx


----------



## huckybuck

I love all of it - EEK!! The pink cat jumper!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

If you have a few hundred or a few thousand to invest in a designer piece.....

https://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/search/catogram

I will put on my Christmas List and dream on rofl!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

This sort of fell into my trolley in Asda this afternoon . I bought a new duvet the other day so I suppose it needs a new cover


----------



## Shane Kent

The Value Village store again. Soap dish, I got it on the weekend.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Oh, I like the kitty soap dish! Very cute, but useful too.


----------



## Shane Kent

I got this October 6 this year at the Value Village store.


----------



## slartibartfast

Goddess Bastet ring from Alchemy Gothic, Bastet is my Goddess!


----------



## Shane Kent

@slartibartfast










I got them at a thrift / charity store but cannot remember if I got them at the Value Village or Salvation Army.


----------



## Psygon

Spotted in oasis

It's a collaboration with blue cross. A jumper a shirt and a shirt dress


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There's a load more too @Psygon i put the link to the full collection the other day. Some seriously cute things  if I was slim I'd have it all!


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's a load more too @Psygon i put the link to the full collection the other day. Some seriously cute things  if I was slim I'd have it all!


Ooh I missed that then! I was just in the shops when I posted that so didn't scroll back that far through this thread! Will go look at the others!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Prepare your purse!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Psygon said:


> It's a collaboration with blue cross. A jumper a shirt and a shirt dress


I was thinking of getting that blue button up one with the cats on it. It says they ship to the States.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MaggieDemi said:


> I was thinking of getting that blue button up one with the cats on it. It says they ship to the States.


Don't forget our sizes are different to yours when you order (I know, I'm sure you know this but just in case!). I love that shirt, I'm very tempted to order it too.


----------



## Shane Kent

Today's finds at the Value Village store.





































There is a mouse in the bottom of the mug.


----------



## ewelsh

Great cat ornaments  love the cat mug with mouse!

Oh look it's Toppy and Bunty


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Mrs Funkin --Oh, I see the shirts come in number sizes rather than Small, Medium, Large like they do in the States. Thank you! 

@Shane Kent --Nice coffee mugs! The bigger one kinda looks like a soup mug. I'm glad you can still get to the shops even in this snowy weather.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MaggieDemi said:


> @Mrs Funkin --Oh, I see the shirts come in number sizes rather than Small, Medium, Large like they do in the States. Thank you!
> 
> @Shane Kent --Nice coffee mugs! The bigger one kinda looks like a soup mug. I'm glad you can still get to the shops even in this snowy weather.


Yes and our (for example) size 12 is I believe your size 8. Have fun shopping


----------



## Shane Kent

@ewelsh and @Charity 
The Toppy and Bunty look-alike are salt and pepper shakers.










I got the following later in the day at a different Value Village store in another part of the city.


----------



## ewelsh

Shane Kent said:


> @ewelsh and @Charity
> The Toppy and Bunty look-alike are salt and pepper shakers.
> 
> View attachment 380333
> 
> 
> I got the following later in the day at a different Value Village store in another part of the city.
> 
> View attachment 380334


I love the little blue and white cat at the back of the 2nd photo! Perfect for my kitchen  I don't know these vans village stores!


----------



## Shane Kent

ewelsh said:


> I love the little blue and white cat at the back of the 2nd photo! Perfect for my kitchen  I don't know these vans village stores!


The Value Village is like the Salvation Army and Goodwill stores. They are called "thrift stores" here but in the UK I think they are called "charity stores".

I have a collection of the flower patterned cats most of which come from thrift/charity stores and some from flea markets.


----------



## Shane Kent

I have two display cases from IKEA and they won't fit half of what I have now. I need to get more display cases. I guess I should explain why I have so much cat stuff. I live in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada where lots of retired people are selling their houses and moving into retirement communities. Their kids don't want their stuff and drop it off it at the thrift/charity stores. I go to the thrift/charity stores and buy it because I could never buy this stuff new at Walmart or wherever. They don't make stuff like they used to, the older vintage stuff I have is the nicest stuff. The people at the flea markets here go to estate sales and buy stuff and I in turn buy it from them so I also go to flea markets.

I took this photo after I assembled the first to display cases.









Some more of my collection.



















I really need more display cases so I can sort and display them better. Very cluttered right now.


----------



## ewelsh

Wow that’s a very impressive collection! Very pretty


----------



## Shane Kent

ewelsh said:


> Wow that's a very impressive collection! Very pretty












I have a little bit of mice and birds as well.

I have cookie jars, tea pots, music boxes, jewelry boxes and so much more. I will try and sort them over the holidays so I can share them on here.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> I got the following later in the day at a different Value Village store in another part of the city.


Those are pretty Shane. I bet our other friend would love those if she could see them. I won't mention any names, but you know who I mean.


----------



## Whompingwillow

A present for my niece
She had one that got broken and was so upset about it, found in paperchase. A sweet shop to me! Luckily I cant afford to buy loads of things I do not need or there would be little stopping me in there.. walked out with just this head band :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

Lucky for me that I can afford things I don't need. Then again I am at work 50 to 60 hours a week and I am very attached to people at the local flea markets that collect cat stuff for me.


----------



## Clairabella

Whompingwillow said:


> A present for my niece
> She had one that got broken and was so upset about it, found in paperchase. A sweet shop to me! Luckily I cant afford to buy loads of things I do not need or there would be little stopping me in there.. walked out with just this head band :Cat
> View attachment 380969


Aww that's lush M ❤ She's gonna love her new headband - don't think there'd be a little girl out there who wouldn't love that ❤


----------



## Summercat

I love that too @Whompingwillow :Cat:Cat:Cat
Gorgeous!
I was in H&M yesterday looking for gifts for my nieces and nephews and cat Christmas shirts for me (as one does).
I saw quite a few headbands but none as pretty as that.


----------



## Psygon

Someone may have posted this before... But there are some lovely things here.

Https://www.hannahturner.co.uk/default/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Charity

What lovely things, wish I'd known about this website earlier


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> What lovely things, wish I'd known about this website earlier


Me too! Quite a few things I would have bought as gifts on here


----------



## Shane Kent

I closed up my in-laws cottage on Sunday. Stopped at a flea market in Perth, Ontario, Canada to pick up the following that was on hold for me.


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> I closed up my in-laws cottage on Sunday. Stopped at a flea market in Perth, Ontario, Canada to pick up the following that was on hold for me.


@Shane Kent that is an incredibly neat figurine and very unique. I also love the way it is photographed against the natural background. Wonderful!


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy's Christmas pillow.:Cat


----------



## Joy84




----------



## Tawny75

Pretty things! I like the bracelet

https://www.buzzfeed.com/ailbhemalone/gifts-for-cat-lovers


----------



## Shane Kent

The Value Village store again. Picked these up earlier today.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> The Value Village store again. Picked these up earlier today.


Love the coffee mug! Not sure what the other 3 are.


----------



## Shane Kent

MaggieDemi said:


> Love the coffee mug! Not sure what the other 3 are.


They are made of wood. Carved and painted with a metal spiral meant to hold photos. You put the bottom of the photo in the spiral like a paper clip.


----------



## Britt




----------



## Shane Kent

@Britt - I don't think I posted these yet.



















I got those at a flea market in Carp, Ontario, Canada on November 11th.


----------



## huckybuck

raysmyheart said:


> View attachment 382188
> View attachment 382191
> Speedy's Christmas pillow.:Cat


Aww love this fabric!!



Joy84 said:


> View attachment 382289


Those are fab Joy - you should start an etsy shop with all your crafting!!


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Those are fab Joy - you should start an etsy shop with all your crafting!!


Thanks @huckybuck but I don't have a business mind, I only do it as a bit of fun and currently to keep my mind occupied ...
Made a bracelet tonight


----------



## MaggieDemi

Joy84 said:


> Made a bracelet tonight


That is so beautiful, I would definitely wear that.


----------



## LJC675

Not sure if anyone's posted these yet. Tesco have cat measuring cups. Black or white. Think they we're either £4 or £5


----------



## Oneinamillion

I found this on Amazon and thought A Cat person would love this! (Not really my style thou lol as I don't wear handbags!!!) only £14.99 thou!


----------



## SbanR

Oneinamillion said:


> I found this on Amazon and thought A Cat person would love this! (Not really my style thou lol as I don't wear handbags!!!) only £14.99 thou!
> View attachment 383641


I do like it, very much. But I'm not a handbag person either


----------



## Shane Kent

Flea market in Carp, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Nice find! I really like the one that tells the date, and kitty to the right is cute too.


----------



## Tawny75

We always give eachother pajamas on Christmas Eve, Mr T has only gone and got me cat pajamas. I knew I loved him for a reason.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tawny75 said:


> Mr T has only gone and got me cat pajamas


Aww, that's a sweet gift. They look very cozy.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I will be showing off more cat themed 'purchases' I'm sure.. I never get gifts on christmas, never this many for anything, so much cat stuff too  these were some of the many gifts I got

I'm excited about these two books








And the loveliest cat that will do my bottles proud


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay, I'm a BIG fan of a print...flowers, boats, cats (yes, I admit, that's a fairly recent addition)...but Cath Kidston has a whole bunch of new prints...some has cats and flowers! Some even look a bit like Oscar 

https://www.cathkidston.com/search/go?w=cat


----------



## Tawny75

I had some wonderful cat bits for Christmas, including a fab glass that says "It is not drinking alone if the cat is at home"


----------



## Charity

I got a few cat gifts. My OH gave me a funny outdoor ornament and a purse and friends gave me a car air freshener, a hanging ornament and my favourite napkins.


----------



## Summercat

New door mat, my sister and I found


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay, I'm a BIG fan of a print...flowers, boats, cats (yes, I admit, that's a fairly recent addition)...but Cath Kidston has a whole bunch of new prints...some has cats and flowers! Some even look a bit like Oscar
> 
> https://www.cathkidston.com/search/go?w=cat


Oh my god ❤ They are beautiful stuff ❤

The dress though :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think I'm going to have to go over on Sunday and have a look at them in real life  I might call them first to make sure they've not only got sale stuff in though.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Mrs Funkin



















I bought them for a couple of dollars at a thrift / charity store mid September this year.


----------



## Joy84

Tonight's creations:
Bracelet 








And a matching keyring


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Shane Kent said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> 
> View attachment 385326
> 
> 
> View attachment 385327
> 
> 
> I bought them for a couple of dollars at a thrift / charity store mid September this year.


Those are lovely Shane Kent, you have found a heap of brilliant stuff at those stores you visit, well done you..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You do so well @Shane Kent - your thrift stores seem much better than our charity shops. Cute coasters


----------



## Shane Kent

@Puddy2shoes and @Mrs Funkin 
I am beginning to think Ottawa is at the receiving end of an international kitty cat knick-knack black hole

I picked these up at a thrift store October 6 this year.


----------



## Shane Kent

These I got at both thrift stores and flea markets. Most of them from flea markets. All this year. Seems like the Ottawa black hole pulls in even the smallest of kitty cat objects


----------



## Willow_Warren

As my secret santa has found out I'm a bit of a Sophie Allport fan... There is a sale at the minute which has a few cat things included:
https://www.sophieallport.com/uk/view-by-range/cats
I see a new teatowel coming my way... (although it won't be worth the postage on it's own).
I must also take a photo of the cat scarf I got in my work secret santa 

Hannah


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> As my secret santa has found out I'm a bit of a Sophie Allport fan... There is a sale at the minute which has a few cat things included:
> https://www.sophieallport.com/uk/view-by-range/cats
> I see a new teatowel coming my way... (although it won't be worth the postage on it's own).
> I must also take a photo of the cat scarf I got in my work secret santa
> 
> Hannah


Lots of lovely things there. I'm sure you can easily find a few more items to add to the tea towel, to make the p&p worth paying


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay, I'm a BIG fan of a print...flowers, boats, cats (yes, I admit, that's a fairly recent addition)...but Cath Kidston has a whole bunch of new prints...some has cats and flowers! Some even look a bit like Oscar
> 
> https://www.cathkidston.com/search/go?w=cat


Oh crumbs Mrs F - the new cats and flowers - never thought Cath would do it as she's a dog person really - thank heavens my birthday is coming up!!!!


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

i got this off my children for christmas the base lights up different colours


----------



## Emmasian

Ooh look what I got from a catified friend:










It has 64 breeds of cat instead of numbers that you cross off! With a bit of creative photocopying who's up for a round at the next Cat Chat meet up??!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Oh crumbs Mrs F - the new cats and flowers - never thought Cath would do it as she's a dog person really - thank heavens my birthday is coming up!!!!


I might be doing a visit to check out the new range on Sunday  I might have some Crimbo money from my Nan to spend...you know, just in case hehe.


----------



## jadeh31

Got this lovely cushion off my work secret santa. Seem to have got a lot of cat themed gifts this year!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @jadeh31  I got a handbag, socks, purse, travel cup (three different people), not to mention my beautiful crazy cat mum mug from my Cat Chat Secret Santa.

I'm pleased as my new season investigations so far have revealed quite a few nice cat things (Sainsbury's and Cath Kidston). I'm totally obsessed!


----------



## Psygon

Emmasian said:


> Ooh look what I got from a catified friend:
> 
> View attachment 385592
> 
> 
> It has 64 breeds of cat instead of numbers that you cross off! With a bit of creative photocopying who's up for a round at the next Cat Chat meet up??!


Would that be cat-chat bingo instead?

I'm also now thinking that some creative work could make the cat-chat 'Guess Who' board game - no idea why that has just popped into my head!!


----------



## Joy84

Psygon said:


> Would that be cat-chat bingo instead?
> 
> I'm also now thinking that some creative work could make the cat-chat 'Guess Who' board game - no idea why that has just popped into my head!!


Someone designed a cat chat board game years ago, I don't think it ever materialised but I accidentally found the pic in my snapfish account (which I didn't remember having!)


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I might be doing a visit to check out the new range on Sunday  I might have some Crimbo money from my Nan to spend...you know, just in case hehe.


Ooh Nanny D left me some money today too (can never stop her) I reckon it might have to go towards a bag, or purse, or cardi....



Psygon said:


> Would that be cat-chat bingo instead?
> 
> I'm also now thinking that some creative work could make the cat-chat 'Guess Who' board game - no idea why that has just popped into my head!!


We HAVE to do cat bingo and what a FAB idea for guess who too!!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Emmasian said:


> 64 breeds of cat instead of numbers that you cross off! With a bit of creative photocopying who's up for a round at the next Cat Chat meet up??!


Cat bingo sounds like fun! Too bad I'm way over here in NY.


----------



## SbanR

MaggieDemi said:


> Cat bingo sounds like fun! Too bad I'm way over here in NY.


You could plan a holiday over here. It's cheaper now


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hello...

So finally here are photos of the cat related presents i received for Christmas

Firstly a scarf in the work secret Santa:









And secondly (only arrived yesterday) this bag from my sister:








The bag came folded as a square but I've no idea how to fold it back up again 

Hannah


----------



## Karic

Follow the creases @Willow_Warren - it's the only way!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

These may have come home with me. They are beaut  There is a red jumper with an intarsia tabby and flowers, it's gorgeous and if I wasn't as fat as a house I'd buy it! The navy cardi is cute too.


----------



## SbanR

That's a very sweet tabby on that mug Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It really is  and the cats on the pale tea towel are super cute, climbing all over the flowers...I'd best make sure I starch them eh @ewelsh


----------



## QOTN

I don't buy things for myself but look at the presents WW made for me. (I am afraid the tees are still creased from their journey.)


----------



## Shane Kent

Recent thrift store and flea market finds.




























My favorite out of this bunch. Vintage Tonala, Mexico pottery cat.


----------



## ewelsh

Are those purple cats made of amethysts? Very unusual


----------



## Shane Kent

ewelsh said:


> Are those purple cats made of amethysts? Very unusual


I got those from a man at a flea market. I am fairly certain he said he is from Pakistan. I got other stoned carved cat items from him recently. They appear to be some sort of carved stone but I am not sure what type of stone.


----------



## ewelsh

Wow they could even be Purple Sugillte! I would get them checked out if I were you, nothing to loose!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 385818
> 
> 
> These may have come home with me. They are beaut  There is a red jumper with an intarsia tabby and flowers, it's gorgeous and if I wasn't as fat as a house I'd buy it! The navy cardi is cute too.


Thanks to you Mrs F the large AND small tote are on order along with the purse AND tea towel AND the cardi!!! I haven't seen the jumper as it's not online yet thank heavens!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @huckybuck that's good going  The jumper would be puuuuurfect on you as you are so lovely and slim.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @huckybuck that's good going  The jumper would be puuuuurfect on you as you are so lovely and slim.


I daren't go back on the website to look lol! 
I fancied the mugs too but figured that would be an easy purchase if I happened to be near a CK shop anytime soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not online yet...prepare yourself


----------



## Whompingwillow

Agh they need to arrive less creased..! I will work on that lol.


----------



## QOTN

Whompingwillow said:


> Agh they need to arrive less creased..! I will work on that lol.


Not at all. That is what happens inside wrapping paper. I am too cold at the moment to wear short sleeves but I will see to them in due course. I just wanted to show your brilliant work.


----------



## Shane Kent

@ewelsh - I really could care less about the purple kitties. The fact that I got another amazing Mexican Cat in Canada is what I care about. That Mexican cat is not the first one I got and I can only guess at it's value yet I paid $15 Canadian for it.

I will however check the purple kitties as well.


----------



## Summercat

@QOTN & @Whompingwillow 
Love the tees and mugs, gorgeous drawings:Cat


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## ewelsh

Shane Kent said:


> @ewelsh - I really could care less about the purple kitties. The fact that I got another amazing Mexican Cat in Canada is what I care about. That Mexican cat is not the first one I got and I can only guess at it's value yet I paid $15 Canadian for it.
> 
> I will however check the purple kitties as well.


Well done, your coming shopping with me from now on!


----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 385974


WOW - I adore this!!
Is it a needlepoint? 
Is it old?
I bought one from an antique shop a while ago and it's Victorian - love it but it was sooooo expensive!!!


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck I can't tell if it is a painting or printed. I want to put it in a different frame and hopefully there is something written on the back when I take it out of that frame.


----------



## Shane Kent

@ewelsh - I think you would have to come to Canada and visit the thrift / charity stores and flea markets. Far less money than Ebay or Etsy and you don't have to pay for shipping and handling

Today's Value Village finds










Looks like I will be getting the Brasso out later.


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy Moo Year


----------



## Clairabella

Emmasian said:


> Ooh look what I got from a catified friend:
> 
> View attachment 385592
> 
> 
> It has 64 breeds of cat instead of numbers that you cross off! With a bit of creative photocopying who's up for a round at the next Cat Chat meet up??!


That's just pure genius!!! Love it!!


----------



## Clairabella

Shane Kent said:


> Happy Moo Year
> 
> View attachment 386371


Wowza ❤ Absolutely love this!! Xx


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Thanks to you Mrs F the large AND small tote are on order along with the purse AND tea towel AND the cardi!!! I haven't seen the jumper as it's not online yet thank heavens!!!!


Can someone please drop hints to @Tomtat and Edwards dister that her mam really wants this, as it's her birthday soon too lol xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 385818
> 
> 
> These may have come home with me. They are beaut  There is a red jumper with an intarsia tabby and flowers, it's gorgeous and if I wasn't as fat as a house I'd buy it! The navy cardi is cute too.


Lost for words xxx the mug ❤


----------



## Shane Kent

The small one in front is new (new to me) the other two I got a year ago. I have to polish the small one some more.


----------



## Clairabella

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 386527
> in front
> The small one in front is new (new to me) the other two I got a year ago. I have to polish the small one some more.


Absolutely love these - they are stunning ❤


----------



## Dumpling

I got a cat light for Christmas and have finally got it out the box, it's so sweet!


----------



## weebeasties




----------



## lymorelynn

Dumpling said:


> I got a cat light for Christmas and have finally got it out the box, it's so sweet!
> View attachment 386665


I bought one of those for my youngest granddaughter


----------



## ewelsh

lymorelynn said:


> I bought one of those for my youngest granddaughter
> View attachment 386862


What a poppet x


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties - The second one you posted is the same mold as the one in the following photo.


----------



## Dumpling

lymorelynn said:


> I bought one of those for my youngest granddaughter
> View attachment 386862


She is so cute! Mine has been procured by my toddler now, he thinks it's the best!


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> I bought one of those for my youngest granddaughter
> View attachment 386862


I'm not really a baby person but she is gorgeous!!! Have you thought about seeing if she could model?


----------



## weebeasties

Shane Kent said:


> @weebeasties - The second one you posted is the same mold as the one in the following photo.
> 
> View attachment 386863


Oh Shane that is so cool! I don't remember where I got mine, but it had to be over 20 years ago. It looked so much like our Shady when he was a kitten. All I would have to say is "Where's Mom's pretty boy?" and on cue he would roll over and show me his belly!


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties - I got those two back around November 20th at a thrift store. Karen got the following at a thrift store this week. The three on the left she got Wednesday and the other two Thursday


----------



## Clairabella

lymorelynn said:


> I bought one of those for my youngest granddaughter
> View attachment 386862


Agree with @ewelsh and @huckybuck - what an absolute beautiful little doll your granddaughter is ❤ Xx


----------



## MaggieDemi

lymorelynn said:


> I bought one of those for my youngest granddaughter


What a little sweetheart. I love babies. She looks about 1 year old?



Shane Kent said:


> Karen got the following at a thrift store this week. The three on the left she got Wednesday and the other two Thursday


Nice finds! I like the one on the left sticking out his paw.

@weebeasties --I like that wooden cat.


----------



## lymorelynn

Thank you for your lovely compliments about my granddaughter - I know she is a cutie but then I'm biased  
@MaggieDemi - she's 14 months old.


----------



## SbanR

Shane Kent said:


> @weebeasties - I got those two back around November 20th at a thrift store. Karen got the following at a thrift store this week. The three on the left she got Wednesday and the other two Thursday
> 
> View attachment 386890


The kitten on the left is lovely


----------



## Psygon

The cushions in this pic I really like...

(Although was really saving this pic as I love the cat bed)


----------



## MilleD

Shane Kent said:


> @weebeasties - The second one you posted is the same mold as the one in the following photo.
> 
> View attachment 386863


Wow, that one at the top looks incredibly realistic


----------



## ewelsh

This is my new girl named Flora. She arrived today safe and sound all the way from @Bertie'sMum 
I promise I will treasure her always.

Thank you x


----------



## huckybuck

Having cleaned my cabinet in the study thought I'd take a photo of the Beswick Swiss rolls I have collected over the years. I still keep a look out in case any different ones crop up.










I don't collect many cat ornaments as such but I do love these.


----------



## ewelsh

They are a lovely collection @huckybuck


----------



## MaggieDemi

lymorelynn said:


> she's 14 months old.


I knew it! I'm a baby expert. I knew she was at least 1 year old, old enough to stand up and walk a bit, but definitely smaller than a 2 year old. 



ewelsh said:


> This is my new girl named Flora.


Oh the details on that one are beautiful! 



huckybuck said:


> I don't collect many cat ornaments as such but I do love these.


Those are exotic looking, I like the markings.


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck I love those as well but I guess that is stating the obvious

A couple of the things I got today at one of the Value Village stores.


----------



## ewelsh

http://www.contemporist.com/spaceship-inspired-cat-beds/

@Psygon you will like these!

I think your list is getting longer, chairs and space cat pods


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> A couple of the things I got today at one of the Value Village stores.


That mug is cute. It looks like something out of a Beatrix Potter childrens book.


----------



## Willow_Warren

My Sophie Allport order arrived  I ordered the wrapping paper, it's amazingly thick, I will probably keep for craft projects rather than present wrapping.










The apron is nice and generously sized, however I think I'll worry about getting it dirty!

Ordered a few other bits but they were chicken and hare related.

Hannah


----------



## MaggieDemi

Willow_Warren said:


> The apron is nice and generously sized, however I think I'll worry about getting it dirty!


That's a really cute apron! I never wear an apron while cooking, I never seem to get anything on myself, so I don't think of it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

MaggieDemi said:


> That's a really cute apron! I never wear an apron while cooking, I never seem to get anything on myself, so I don't think of it.


I hardly ever wear one but I can't say the same for not getting stuff down me!


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

A selection of cats i have collected over the years


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> http://www.contemporist.com/spaceship-inspired-cat-beds/
> 
> @Psygon you will like these!
> 
> I think your list is getting longer, chairs and space cat pods


Oh it is. Those are fab. I dunno if I have wall space for them... hmm


----------



## weebeasties

I found some cat plates at a yard sale recently. Paid $1 each. Here are a few of them.


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> I found some cat plates at a yard sale recently. Paid $1 each.


Those plates are beautiful. What a great deal you got for $1 each!


----------



## Shane Kent

@weebeasties I agree with @MaggieDemi , those are beautiful plates and a really good deal at a $1 each. That is less than I would pay at a thrift store.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Amanda Sturdy That's a nice collection. Especially the second and third ones from the left, I like those a lot.


----------



## tinydestroyer

I third that @weebeasties - those are great prices, and gorgeous plates. @Shane Kent - thanks for pointing this board out to me! 
Here are some gifts from a dear friend of mine:








a candle topper, which I'll try to get a pic of in action when it is dark sometime, and








this adorable apron / dish set for he kitchen which goes quite nicely with my other pet treat holders in there. I think the saucer will be perfect for catmilk / broth type treats. The apron has nice covreage, and a pocket, too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhh, that's funny, over here the little cat would be used as a "teabag tidy"  I bought one for @Clairabella in her Secret Santa parcel - but actually, totally puuuuuuurrrrrfect for treats too. Cute pinny, I love it.


----------



## tinydestroyer

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahhh, that's funny, over here the little cat would be used as a "teabag tidy"  I bought one for @Clairabella in her Secret Santa parcel - but actually, totally puuuuuuurrrrrfect for treats too. Cute pinny, I love it.


I would use it as a teabag tidy (although I never knew the name for it until now,) but my husband uses this one for his tea currently:









I can't believe I didn't recognize that they're the same thing! Also, I love your calling the pinafore apron a pinny. I'll have to try that! I've been looking at all the magical gifts on the Secret Santa board - so many lovely and thoughtful gifts! What a wonderful community of caring cat lovers.


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

@Shane Kent thankyou a mixture old tupton ware,royal crown derby,royal doulton flambe,quaill,john ditchfield and my favourite two little pottery cats my daughter made


----------



## MaggieDemi

tinydestroyer said:


> a candle topper, which I'll try to get a pic of in action when it is dark sometime


I like that candle and would love to see a pic when you light it. I have a similar black cat dish, but I rarely use it for cat food. I never thought of using it for human use, but yeah there are a lot of things I could put in it, even my rings. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> The cushions in this pic I really like...
> 
> (Although was really saving this pic as I love the cat bed)
> 
> View attachment 386914


The cat's face in the cushion reminds me of a giant piped appliqué and quilted cushion I made years ago. You can't see from the photo, but I've used gold thread to make gold claws, gold whiskers and gold ear tufts. I've stuffed the ears and nose and used an Egyptian themed fabric for the border and backing. Most of the quilting is on the back.


----------



## Joy84

Who knew that Paperchase does egg cups?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have some "Food Friends" eggcups from Paperchase (my favourite ever print that they have done, think food with little smiling faces, years and years ago)...where does the egg go, in the top of the head?


----------



## Joy84

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have some "Food Friends" eggcups from Paperchase (my favourite ever print that they have done, think food with little smiling faces, years and years ago)...where does the egg go, in the top of the head?


Yup!


----------



## Shane Kent

I got these several months ago.


----------



## Shane Kent

Saturday's finds at the Value Village stores. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What a morning of cat goodies.

@huckybuck this is the Cath jumper...excuse terrible photo of me in aforementioned jumper. I wish I was slimmer, I'd possibly buy it then.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ages ago I bought Oscar the little blue dish from TK Maxx, but it's only shallow and so not really good for more than a 30g "extra snack". Today I found these two bowls in TK Maxx, which I'm very pleased with. The shape is good and so is the depth. Hurrah! They had lots of other cute cat dishes too.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh.... might need to go to tk maxx


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Saturday's finds at the Value Village stores.


I like that mug on the right. It looks a little bit like Maggie, except she doesn't have any white on her head.



Mrs Funkin said:


> this is the Cath jumper


That's really pretty! Is a jumper a sweater or a sweatshirt?



Mrs Funkin said:


> I found these two bowls in TK Maxx


Is that the same as TJ Maxx in The States? Nice bowls!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@MaggieDemi it was a fine knit jumper (sweater), expensive though, so I might have to ask for vouchers towards it for my birthday  and yes, I think TK Maxx is the same as your TJ Maxx - I love the homewares there (we also have a homewares only version of the shop called HomeSense).


----------



## XScarletZ

Wish I found this post earlier, I spent most of my money on getting gifts for Simba, Dusty (brother’s cats) and Lufi (cousin’s cat). 
I also included Simba and Dusty wearing the harnesses I got them. I think it’s safe to say that I spoil them a lot. And now that Bentley has joined the family, I’ll get down to spoiling him too.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 388107
> View attachment 388108
> 
> 
> Ages ago I bought Oscar the little blue dish from TK Maxx, but it's only shallow and so not really good for more than a 30g "extra snack". Today I found these two bowls in TK Maxx, which I'm very pleased with. The shape is good and so is the depth. Hurrah! They had lots of other cute cat dishes too.


I have these


----------



## XScarletZ

Just realised that I've posted stuff I got for cats, not cat themed stuff, whoops... I have a cat mug, cat leather small pursey thing for my medication and even a cat hairbrush, all in black and gold. They're all packed up because of the move at the moment but here are some stuff I want and already suggested to my family if they are feeling kind and want to get me a present  I literally have no use for the little cat cups but as soon as I saw little piddly paw cups, i decided that I have to have them, will look for them online after we move.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 388105
> View attachment 388106
> 
> 
> What a morning of cat goodies.
> 
> @huckybuck this is the Cath jumper...excuse terrible photo of me in aforementioned jumper. I wish I was slimmer, I'd possibly buy it then.


Oooh Mrs F - you should get it - it looks fab!!

I really really need one!!!



XScarletZ said:


> Just realised that I've posted stuff I got for cats, not cat themed stuff, whoops... I have a cat mug, cat leather small pursey thing for my medication and even a cat hairbrush, all in black and gold. They're all packed up because of the move at the moment but here are some stuff I want and already suggested to my family if they are feeling kind and want to get me a present  I literally have no use for the little cat cups but as soon as I saw little piddly paw cups, i decided that I have to have them, will look for them online after we move.
> View attachment 388200
> View attachment 388201


Those paw cups???? are brilliant - where are they from?


----------



## XScarletZ

huckybuck said:


> Oooh Mrs F - you should get it - it looks fab!!
> 
> I really really need one!!!
> 
> Those paw cups???? are brilliant - where are they from?


 I found a picture of them on Pinterest, after some digging around, I found a seller in amazon. Here's the link, bit pricy but I must get my hands on one!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cats-Glass...+paw+glass&dpPl=1&dpID=21a0eMabvHL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Mrs Funkin

New cat Jim jams on M&S (also in a nightie and satin bottoms)

https://www.marksandspencer.com/cot...63J_T6_X_EC_90&color=DARKGREYMIX&prevPage=plp

At least my birthday list will have a couple of things on it this year - usually it is empty


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> New cat Jim jams on M&S (also in a nightie and satin bottoms)
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/cot...63J_T6_X_EC_90&color=DARKGREYMIX&prevPage=plp
> 
> At least my birthday list will have a couple of things on it this year - usually it is empty


Oooh love those! ❤


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> New cat Jim jams on M&S (also in a nightie and satin bottoms)


Those are cute. I need to get some better pajamas.


----------



## huckybuck

XScarletZ said:


> I found a picture of them on Pinterest, after some digging around, I found a seller in amazon. Here's the link, bit pricy but I must get my hands on one!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cats-Glass...+paw+glass&dpPl=1&dpID=21a0eMabvHL&ref=plSrch


Brilliant thank you!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> New cat Jim jams on M&S (also in a nightie and satin bottoms)
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/cot...63J_T6_X_EC_90&color=DARKGREYMIX&prevPage=plp
> 
> At least my birthday list will have a couple of things on it this year - usually it is empty


Those are great as well as they sort of look like loungewear rather than PJs

I don't know what's with cats in glasses atm though - wish they would do just cats!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think I'm a bit obsessed to be fair, HB. Is there any cure?


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think I'm a bit obsessed to be fair, HB. Is there any cure?


Haha - none!!
Deep breath and embrace!!


----------



## Shane Kent

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think I'm a bit obsessed to be fair, HB. Is there any cure?


I think it only gets worse. I started out buying pet furniture and now I will buy anything cat It's not fair that there is far more for women than men


----------



## Willow_Warren

Shane Kent said:


> It's not fair that there is far more for women than men


Yes but your bank balance is sighing a breath of relief

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If only I had a person small enough to appreciate the new kittens range at Cath Kidston! OMG! Do you think @lymorelynn that your littlest human might like a backpack for when she's a bit bigger 

https://www.cathkidston.com/cath-kidston/garden-kittens-kids-medium-backpack-1028613

(I also love CK's bird prints, there is a gorgeous new one and for all the chicken ladies @huckybuck @ewelsh and others, CK is doing a new range called Hen Party!)


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh that is sweet. Might just have to pop into Cath Kidston in Bournemouth


----------



## Jannor

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 388107
> View attachment 388108
> 
> 
> Ages ago I bought Oscar the little blue dish from TK Maxx, but it's only shallow and so not really good for more than a 30g "extra snack". Today I found these two bowls in TK Maxx, which I'm very pleased with. The shape is good and so is the depth. Hurrah! They had lots of other cute cat dishes too.


I was looking in there from about October for a dish for my SS but they didn't have any nice ones - now they have lots! I'll investigate on Monday!


----------



## Jannor

I got a Whittard teapot yesterday from the charity shop - had to have it although as I only drink coffee it's probably wasted on me! Can't find it online - maybe it's an old one.


----------



## chillminx

I love the teapot @Jannor! It's much too nice to use anyway


----------



## tinydestroyer

I absolutely adore the Cath Kidston store you all are talking about! I had never heard of it before, but I'll definitely have to do some shopping there. I love vintage inspired designers. 
This cardigan is my favorite so far. A similar cat theme, but I love how she's peeking out of the pocket! 
https://www.cathkidston.com/cath-kidston/cat-and-flowerscat-pocket-cardigan-1028349


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The cardigan is even cuter in real life @tinydestroyer (I believe @huckybuck may have bought it). I am contemplating buying it rather than the red jumper, as it's more versatile but still has the cute tabby...but I am so drawn to the raspberry red.


----------



## Jannor

chillminx said:


> I love the teapot @Jannor! It's much too nice to use anyway


I don't think it's ever been used for tea - it was really clean inside but really dirty outside. I'll probably keep it until I get bored with cleaning it and then give it to one of the cat charities. It only cost £2 so a cat charity will get more than that I think.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> The cardigan is even cuter in real life @tinydestroyer (I believe @huckybuck may have bought it). I am contemplating buying it rather than the red jumper, as it's more versatile but still has the cute tabby...but I am so drawn to the raspberry red.


Have both Mrs F!
Do you think @huckybuck will model the cardi for us? Pretty please HB


----------



## tinydestroyer

Mrs Funkin said:


> The cardigan is even cuter in real life @tinydestroyer (I believe @huckybuck may have bought it). I am contemplating buying it rather than the red jumper, as it's more versatile but still has the cute tabby...but I am so drawn to the raspberry red.


I love the red, too. It's so striking! I steer clear of ordering red things online, because I'm a redhead. I wish I could visit a store, but it seems there aren't any located in the US. But I also have a soft spot for cardigans! I'd love to see @huckybuck modeling the cards as well!

The Cath Kidston store is such a great example of immersive branding. Her logo font reminds me of many of the true vintage sweater labels I've come across. What a neat find!


----------



## Shane Kent

I found another cat creamer yesterday. I got it at a Value Village ( charity ) store.









(I need to clean the creamer more it was full of dust)










I also found another small tea pot at the same store.










As well as a couple of ornamental cats.










And a big fat floor cat.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Shane Kent great finds, as always. That fat floor cat is really unique! Value Villages are some of my favorite thrift shops!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@tinydestroyer --That cardigan is really cute, I would wear that. It's kind of pricey though, I'm rather cheap. (Oh, I mean frugal.) 

@Shane Kent --Great finds, I really like the dancing cats, looks sorta like Cinderella & Prince Charming. 

@Jannor --Love the teapot, that sky blue is my favorite color lately.


----------



## Shane Kent

@tinydestroyer Karen is going to Florida in March with her sister and my in-laws. I am hoping they find me lots of cat stuff. I would like shirts, PJs, and socks for lounging around the house. I would be hard pressed to find them in stores around Ottawa but Florida is the land of gift shops and outlet stores. I don't shop online and no Florida for me I have to stay home with the fur babies. I prefer to vacation with the cats at the in-laws cottage anyways. I am really hoping Karen and my in-laws are as lucky at finding stuff for me as I am at the thrift / charity stores and flea markets.

Have a nice day,
Shane


----------



## tinydestroyer

Shane Kent said:


> @tinydestroyer Karen is going to Florida in March with her sister and my in-laws. I am hoping they find me lots of cat stuff. I would like shirts, PJs, and socks for lounging around the house. I would be hard pressed to find them in stores around Ottawa but Florida is the land of gift shops and outlet stores. I don't shop online and no Florida for me I have to stay home with the fur babies. I prefer to vacation with the cats at the in-laws cottage anyways. I am really hoping Karen and my in-laws are as lucky at finding stuff for me as I am at the thrift / charity stores and flea markets.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Shane


You're definitely right that it's more difficult to find menswear in the shops. Florida is a great place for thrift shopping, though. I hope Karen finds some great cozy clothes! Still, I'd take a stay-cation with my fur babies over a visit to the in-laws any day of the week! Then again, I'd rather stay with the fur babies over a lot of things, so that's not saying much. Hope your weekend is going well!


----------



## Jonescat

Just found this at TK Maxx









https://www.tkmaxx.com/women/clothing/charcoal-cat-pocket-top/p/09041686


----------



## ewelsh

Jannor said:


> I got a Whittard teapot yesterday from the charity shop - had to have it although as I only drink coffee it's probably wasted on me! Can't find it online - maybe it's an old one.
> 
> View attachment 389172
> View attachment 389173


Great t pot, who cares if it dribbles it looks great


----------



## weebeasties

@Shane Kent 
I'm really loving your new creamer. Very nice! 
As someone who lives in Florida, I can tell you that Karen is more likely to find alligator themed stuff in the gift shops. :Meh (they have alligator EVERYTHING) She may have better luck at the outlet malls. I know you are looking for clothes, but I have seen some nice cat themed stuff in antique shops too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for sharing @Jonescat I may have just just accidentally ordered that top


----------



## Jonescat

It is very soft @Mrs Funkin. You'll love it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just hope it fits  I really want it to fit now you’ve said it’s soft too...thanks again for the link.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My top is here, I shall look at it later 

I found a cute top on JL, it's White Stuff, would be lovely on a slim person (horizontal stripes can be less than flattering on me, depending upon the fabric!).

https://www.johnlewis.com/white-stuff-jersey-stripe-cat-top-ivy-green-stripe/p3961148


----------



## ewelsh

I like that top @Mrs Funkin

You should get it if you like it! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The problem is though @ewelsh that there are lots of things I like but (sadly) not an endless supply of pennies. I do have a Spring birthday though  Every cloud and all that...


----------



## ewelsh

That horrible stuff pennies always causes more trouble than it’s worth. Fingers crossed the birthday fairy buys it for your special day.


----------



## Shane Kent

I got this cute cookie jar at a charity / thrift store on the way home from work.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Mrs Funkin --I really like the shape of that shirt, but I'm not sure about the stripes, I think I would prefer a solid color.

@Shane Kent --Cute cookie jar. It looks almost brand new, very colorful.


----------



## huckybuck

Been a very lucky girl today. Mr HB tried to get this for Christmas but as ltd edition couldn't find one anywhere. He was put in a waiting list (I thought fob off lol) and that was the last I knew. Apparently he got a call last week to say one available....


----------



## ewelsh

Well done Mr Huckybuck top brownie points!

Lovely @huckybuck your very lucky, but you deserve it. Xx


----------



## Charity

That's lovely HB, lucky you.

I saw this in a shop this morning. It looks like a small handbag but it actually opens out into a normal sized shopping bag. Wish I'd seen this before Christmas.


----------



## MaggieDemi

huckybuck said:


> Been a very lucky girl today. Mr HB tried to get this for Christmas


Very lucky girl. I agree, good job Mr HB, lots of points on that gift.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers @huckybuck - what an amazing gift. I am assuming it was/is your birthday, so Many Happy Returns (and if I'm late, consider this early greetings for next year, hehe). You throughly deserve your lovely treat, what a clever hubby  xx


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> Been a very lucky girl today. Mr HB tried to get this for Christmas but as ltd edition couldn't find one anywhere. He was put in a waiting list (I thought fob off lol) and that was the last I knew. Apparently he got a call last week to say one available....
> 
> View attachment 389842


Oh! Someone at work has this bag! It's beautiful!
She went to the shop to buy a scarf for her Mum for Christmas and came out with the bag plus matching wallet as well.
It was a very expensive scarf :Hilarious
Funnily enough, she's a dog person and loved this bag.
I honestly didn't even notice the dogs on it until she pointed it out :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Lovely bag and matching wallet :Cat I like the cards as well


----------



## Shane Kent

Recent charity shop finds.


----------



## ewelsh

Loving the top right corner cat


----------



## TriTri

I bought this in a local gift shop, which has now closed down. If anyone knows where they sell them now, could they please let me know? It's made of clay I presume.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Recent charity shop finds.


Shane, is that middle one a ring? Pretty cool!


----------



## Shane Kent

More finds


----------



## SbanR

Shane Kent said:


> Recent charity shop finds.
> 
> View attachment 391224


Ooooh I really like these Shane especially the two on the right


----------



## Shane Kent

Today's charity shop finds.

Kitty photo holder and a kitty bank.









Cat food placemat.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Today's charity shop finds.


Great finds Shane. The placemat is my favorite.


----------



## lymorelynn

My latest purchase - the phone case (the other bits, car air fresheners and calendar were freebies)


----------



## tinydestroyer

Found these cute wooden S&P shakers at a shop while getting my car worked on today. They're tiny! I picked them up, even though I don't need them at all, just because I couldn't imagine leaving them behind.

Also this funny cottage cheese container 









Cookie / biscuit jar


----------



## Shane Kent

@tinydestroyer Love the cookie jar. I can't wait until the Winter is over and I get to go out to the small town flea markets again I find lots in the big city but more vintage stuff in the small towns.


----------



## MaggieDemi

lymorelynn said:


> phone case


Love the Mother of Cats phone case. 



tinydestroyer said:


> Also this funny cottage cheese container


Cool finds. I almost thought that was Shane's post! It looks like things that he would buy.


----------



## Shane Kent

Recent charity shop finds. Cat brooches.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Recent charity shop finds. Cat brooches.


I like the black one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, do you think I'd get away with changing the theme of bedroom three to this? 

https://www.cathkidston.com/cath-kidston/large-squiggle-cats-kingsize-duvet-cover-set-1030326

There is so much cute cat stuff at Cath this season. The junior sweatshirts and baby things are delicious if you have small folk in your life.


----------



## SbanR

Go for it Mrs F


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Saw this in Primark yesterday









Unfortunately they didn't have my size


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, do you think I'd get away with changing the theme of bedroom three to this?
> 
> https://www.cathkidston.com/cath-kidston/large-squiggle-cats-kingsize-duvet-cover-set-1030326
> 
> There is so much cute cat stuff at Cath this season. The junior sweatshirts and baby things are delicious if you have small folk in your life.


OMG Mrs F you are going to cost me a fortune!! I adore this bedding set - and it's pink!!!! Question is which room (rooms) to buy it for???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Soz HB


----------



## Shane Kent

Like the bedroom set a lot @Mrs Funkin 

A couple more cat brooches I got at a charity shop yesterday. I have a collection of them, think I will pin them to material to mount in box frames.


----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> Like the bedroom set a lot @Mrs Funkin
> 
> A couple more cat brooches I got at a charity shop yesterday. I have a collection of them, think I will pin them to material to mount in box frames.
> 
> View attachment 392740


That's such a good idea and would look really effective!!!

I reckon you could open your house occasionally as a cat museum!!!


----------



## Shane Kent

huckybuck said:


> I reckon you could open your house occasionally as a cat museum!!!


Open my house, Karen would likely kill me:Blackeye She is a very private person and strangers in the house The cats would likely side with her, ouch, ouch, ouch.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Charity The Toppy Bunty tea pot.



















If the following wasn't a solid ginger kitty I would be???


----------



## raysmyheart

Shane Kent said:


> @Charity The Toppy Bunty tea pot.
> 
> View attachment 392824
> 
> 
> View attachment 392825
> 
> 
> If the following wasn't a solid ginger kitty I would be???
> 
> View attachment 392826


@Shane Kent , I love how one of the kitties on the colorful teapot is lifting the lid of the pot and checking on the dish she is cooking. This is delightful!


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> New cat Jim jams on M&S (also in a nightie and satin bottoms)
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/cot...63J_T6_X_EC_90&color=DARKGREYMIX&prevPage=plp
> 
> At least my birthday list will have a couple of things on it this year - usually it is empty


I'm not looking in this section again, I went to M&S on Saturday and bought these PJ's (I love them). It wouldn't be as bad if I actually needed some new ones!! :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry @DolomiTTe - I didn't mean to help you spend your money! How do they fit, true to size? You know, just in case I accidentally order a pair...


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry @DolomiTTe - I didn't mean to help you spend your money! How do they fit, true to size? You know, just in case I accidentally order a pair...


I'll let you off .... this time!! 

I could have probably got away with a smaller size, but they only had an 8 (I usually find M&S sizes to be on the larger size), plus I'm only 5'1" so would be better slightly shorter in the leg for me. They are a thinnish jersey, so definitely a summer pyjama. They do look really good though, and make me smile, and the generous size will be handy if they shrink in the wash!! I've put them away for my holiday in May. :Cat


----------



## Shane Kent

@DolomiTTe Lol, I can't stop looking in this section, I love cute cat stuff it is all like artwork to me. I like sharing it and I love seeing it. I don't see anything bad about those PJ's, they are so cute. You know you will need new ones sooner or later


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin you do seem to have accident prone periods

@DolomiTTe M&S clothes shrinking in the wash????!!!!!:Jawdrop


----------



## DolomiTTe

SbanR said:


> [USER=1483608]@DolomiTTe M&S clothes shrinking in the wash????!!!!!:Jawdrop[/USER]



OMG, what have I said? I'll get my coat!! :Nailbiting


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What can I say @SbanR - I only buy if I have the pennies, don't ever owe anything. It's a new addiction though, the cat print stuff...terrible...


----------



## SbanR

Mrs F an addict!:Jawdrop:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Shane Kent

Some of the Charity Shop finds from Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Second one down looks like a Beswick Siamese, if so, lucky find @Shane Kent


----------



## Shane Kent

@Mrs Funkin I posted a Beswick one earlier in this thread. Around mid November I think. The second one down is not it has Japan on the bottom.

EDIT :
November 28th I posted it. I got it a week or so before that for $20 at a charity shop.









I got these two what I think are soap dishes Wednesday at the charity shop.


----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> @Mrs Funkin I posted a Beswick one earlier in this thread. Around mid November I think. The second one down is not it has Japan on the bottom.
> 
> EDIT :
> November 28th I posted it. I got it a week or so before that for $20 at a charity shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these two what I think are soap dishes Wednesday at the charity shop.
> 
> View attachment 393313


Love the soap dishes - eps the black one - is it a Warren Kimble?
Love his stuff!


----------



## Shane Kent

huckybuck said:


> Love the soap dishes - eps the black one - is it a Warren Kimble?
> Love his stuff!


I think it is but would have to double check when I get home. I quickly took a photo of the soap dishes before I left for work this morning. I have two of the sponge holders that match it. You can sort of see one of them in the back of the following photo.


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck










It looks like it never got used. One of the sponge holders also looks like it never got used. I would take a better photo of the sponge holder but both are wrapped and put away. Introduced a new kitty to my house so I wrapped and put away a lot of stuff.


----------



## Vanessa131

@Shane Kent I'm fairly certain the black and white cat is a teabag holder, while the metallic one is a trinket holder.


----------



## Shane Kent

@Vanessa131 I will put the black and white cat with my tea stuff and the other with my trinket holders.

Trinket Holders


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck I might not be able to bring the people to the cat museum but I can always bring the museum to the people that matter


----------



## Shane Kent

Tea cups today I got at the following store. This is there website.

https://www.trovedecor.ca/


----------



## Shane Kent

Some of Saturday's Value Village finds.

I am not a trinket holder get that stuff away from me.









Yet another cat brooch, one of the cutest yet


----------



## slartibartfast

My new witchy decoration


----------



## Jannor

I was in the Cath Kidston shop last week and bought a lanyard for work - also bought a ticket holder in a similar design, I can't find the ticket holder online.

I didn't see the pink bedding, will have to go in again.

https://www.cathkidston.com/lanyards-and-straps/mini-squiggle-cats-lanyard-1028319


----------



## TriTri

I bought these two pictures last year but have only just got around to framing them and putting them up. I spotted one on here when @Charity bought the Lion picture and showed us it and @Soozi also bought the lion picture. Greedy here bought both  but I think the lion is a nicer picture.


----------



## Soozi

TriTri said:


> View attachment 393818
> View attachment 393819
> View attachment 393820
> View attachment 393821
> I bought these two pictures last year but have only just got around to framing them and putting them up. I spotted one on here when @Charity bought the Lion picture and showed us it and @Soozi also bought the lion picture. Greedy here bought both  but I think the lion is a nicer picture.


I love my Leo the lion print! Even the framers thought it was fab! xxx


----------



## AlexPed2393

Just done a big order on Fetch: 2 feliway plug-ins, one slow/interactive feeder (the one with the sticky up grass bits), a cute little collar, a feeding ball. 

Brok has been driving us nuts recently so we are hoping some more interactive stuff will help engage his mind a little bit


----------



## AlexPed2393

https://fetch.co.uk/catch-interacti...YuNyrTTvFfMaK9Bv7hIaAmSoEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## oliviarussian

Late birthday present, what a fabulous bag!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Beer!


----------



## Jannor

@oliviarussian I have that bag! mine was part of a present too.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Beer!
> View attachment 393952


Beer? Is it a bottle of beer?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Beer? Is it a bottle of beer?


Yes, a very good beer!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, there's a whole bunch of new pink squiggle cats stuff on Cath Kidston...plates and bowls and tea towels and the cutest cat shaped rug...just in case anyone needs anything 

Here's the cutest tea plate as a "starter" for you all @huckybuck I feel you need to know about this 

https://www.cathkidston.com/cath-kidston/squiggle-cats-tea-plate-1030575


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 393818
> View attachment 393819
> View attachment 393820
> View attachment 393821
> I bought these two pictures last year but have only just got around to framing them and putting them up. I spotted one on here when @Charity bought the Lion picture and showed us it and @Soozi also bought the lion picture. Greedy here bought both  but I think the lion is a nicer picture.


I'm always looking at mine and visitors always comment on it, its quite unique.


----------



## Shane Kent

Charity shop finds Not Charity's Shop she wouldn't let go of such nice stuff I bet


----------



## Trixie1

Shane Kent said:


> Charity shop finds Not Charity's Shop she wouldn't let go of such nice stuff I bet
> 
> View attachment 394576
> 
> 
> View attachment 394577
> 
> 
> View attachment 394578
> 
> 
> View attachment 394579
> 
> 
> View attachment 394580


Love the little Ginger cat with the nightcap on!!


----------



## Shane Kent

I got these at the Trove store I noted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Shane Kent

Today's charity shop cats.


----------



## Shane Kent

The Salvation Army moved locations and opened today. Karen got this.










The following I got at the Value Village charity shop yesterday with the three cats in my previous post.










Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> The Salvation Army moved locations and opened today. Karen got this.


Those are both gorgeous and they look brand new!


----------



## Shane Kent

The Trove store today.

Fitz and Floyd cat pitcher.



















Cute little cookie jar.










Value Village charity shop.


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## TriTri

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 395389


Gosh what a lot of hours that must have taken to make!


----------



## Shane Kent

TriTri said:


> Gosh what a lot of hours that must have taken to make!


----------



## TriTri

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 395391


1996?! That's been well looked after (still clean)!


----------



## Shane Kent

The two persian cats I got at the Salvation Army and the brass cat from the Value Village charity shop. The brass cat was not that shiny when I got it.


----------



## Shane Kent

Some more charity shop finds from the weekend.

Kitty Bank









Napkin Holder









Figurines


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh the napkin holder is so cute


----------



## Summercat

@Shane Kent 
Where is that last figurine from, does it say on the bottom? Interesting design!


----------



## Shane Kent

@Mrs Funkin I paid two dollars for the napkin holder at a Salvation Army and it is in purrrfect condition

@Summercat I have other cats like the last one and they are made in Tonala Mexico so I would guess the same for that one. It doesn't have any markings on the bottom.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Napkin Holder


The napkin holder is my favorite. I love that sky blue color.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

These PJs might have jumped into my trolley in Sainsbury's today...I couldn't resist them, only £7 in the sale!

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Cream-Cat-Print-Traditional-Pyjamas/134221415-Cream


----------



## LeArthur

New watch anyone?

http://www.oliviaburton.com/uk/shop...animals-cat-midi-rose-gold-mesh-OB16WL76.html


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> These PJs might have jumped into my trolley in Sainsbury's today...I couldn't resist them, only £7 in the sale!


Those are really nice PJs! I would wear those. Very affordable too, if 7 pounds is close to $7.


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> These PJs might have jumped into my trolley in Sainsbury's today...I couldn't resist them, only £7 in the sale!
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Cream-Cat-Print-Traditional-Pyjamas/134221415-Cream


Those are a bargain! I'd be tempted if I hadn't already bought the M&S ones the other week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I don't neeeeeeeed any more mugs but, you know...cute 

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st334681#345168


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to say that a few of the Cath Kidston things are in the sale...I *may* have dropped a less-than-subtle-hint to hubby about the red tabby cat jumper, as it's now £50 not £70 (which is still a lot of money but we rarely do birthday gifts, so I thought it might be nice to have a present for a change - and if we ever do have gifts, we have a £50 limit) 

ETA: the M&S Cat Jim jams and nightdress are in the sale too but limited sizes. I guess they might be in-store if you wanted them though. 

Husband teased me the other night about my checking of websites for cat-themed items. I personally don't see the problem. Addicted? Moi?


----------



## tinydestroyer

@Mrs Funkin thats such good news about the cath kidston sweaters! I'll go check them out again.

If anyone's looking to redecorate:
https://bit.ly/2VUkA68

https://bit.ly/2FboHFt

I love all the fun cat stuff at anthro!


----------



## huckybuck

tinydestroyer said:


> @Mrs Funkin thats such good news about the cath kidston sweaters! I'll go check them out again.
> 
> If anyone's looking to redecorate:
> https://bit.ly/2VUkA68
> 
> https://bit.ly/2FboHFt
> 
> I love all the fun cat stuff at anthro!


That cat study wallpaper is fab!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That wallpaper is lovely, wow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Charity look at Bunty on a jumper...if you are size medium, it's a bargain 

https://www.oasis-stores.com/gb/sal...1&hideFeatured=false&start=20&categoryID=null

The whole Oasis/Blue Cross range is on sale now, limited sizes though. You'd think all I did was look for clothes with cats on, wouldn't you? Thing is, my chores are done, I have a day off, I'm lazing around with the furry boy on the bed and I don't really like the book I'm reading. Hehe. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After a sad day I arrived home to a delivery of my new Oasis top...I couldn't resist the cat face...and yes, I know I'm too old to wear such things 










I was given a little cat of Grandad Philip's after his funeral today. She will live with us now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(and yes, I am well aware that makes me sound like a frivolous, trite person, I'm really not...I was just glad to smile)


----------



## lymorelynn

Mrs Funkin said:


> (and yes, I am well aware that makes me sound like a frivolous, trite person, I'm really not...I was just glad to smile)


Nothing frivolous in finding a reason to smile at a sad time xx
And you're not too old for the jumper either :Cat


----------



## tinydestroyer

lymorelynn said:


> Nothing frivolous in finding a reason to smile at a sad time xx
> And you're not too old for the jumper either :Cat


Hear, hear! Your smile is absolutely stunning, as is your ability to do so during a difficult time. I love the kitty face Oasis top, and that little figurine is very special. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tawny75

You know he totally gets you when you come home to a new shower curtain...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There is *no* hope for me. New pasta bowls.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Just spotted this. An artist who I've admired for a while has recently created this design with cats. I was desperate to get something with the cats but didn't need anything. I mentioned to OH the other day that I wanted to get him a beach towel so.... wonder if he'll buy this one, then I can conveniently swap and he can have my nice pink and purple one 

https://www.stevenbrownart.co.uk/co...ducts/barbara-doris-jack-mccheety-beach-towel


----------



## ChaosCat

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Just spotted this. An artist who I've admired for a while has recently created this design with cats. I was desperate to get something with the cats but didn't need anything. I mentioned to OH the other day that I wanted to get him a beach towel so.... wonder if he'll buy this one, then I can conveniently swap and he can have my nice pink and purple one
> 
> https://www.stevenbrownart.co.uk/co...ducts/barbara-doris-jack-mccheety-beach-towel


That's gorgeous!


----------



## TriTri

https://fetch.co.uk/kong-naturals-premium-catnip-for-cat-treats-toys-97560011
Kong Catnip - very good offer on with Fetch Ocado £3.79 for 2 oz .


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 398749
> 
> 
> View attachment 398750


Oh WOW. How absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

BUBwares from the BUB store. Because BUB is LOVE.


----------



## TriTri

http://email.yourcat.co.uk/okzShAAatpa_SblUlx5M6KXd0qxaeM40f~gqpRqXqVn/WebView.aspx

Your Cat Magazine annual subscription offer today only. 12 magazines for £12.


----------



## Joy84

I'm ready for the weekend of cat maddness in York


----------



## Paddypaws

@Shane Kent can I ask what you do with all those wonderful charity shop finds?


----------



## Shane Kent

Paddypaws said:


> @Shane Kent can I ask what you do with all those wonderful charity shop finds?


Currently most of what I have is wrapped and in storage containers. Some stuff I put in little boxes so I can send them to people as gifts. I have to wrap and put the rest in storage containers over the next few weeks as I am moving. I have two glass display cabinets and plan to get more during the move. I also need to look around for a way to display all the mugs and tea cups I have along with the tea pots and creamers. I have a lot of creamers so some of those I will put in little boxes to send as gifts.

My wife thinks I should sell stuff online but that would affect my income taxes. I work full time over 40 hours a week so additional income would bump up my taxes and I end up owing at the end of the year. I look after the government security clearances for the company and employees at my work so I have to be a really good boy. I wouldn't risk not declaring additional income that could cost me my job.

Lately I have been tinkering with putting padding and material in shadow boxes to pin the brooches to. I have several more brooches and on the lookout for a larger shadow box. Some brooches I have put away as I plan to send them as gifts.


----------



## Willow_Warren

That shadow box is really nice and a good way of displaying them


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 399123
> 
> I'm ready for the weekend of cat maddness in York


Love those, @Joy84! Very well coordinated!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> Currently most of what I have is wrapped and in storage containers. Some stuff I put in little boxes so I can send them to people as gifts. I have to wrap and put the rest in storage containers over the next few weeks as I am moving. I have two glass display cabinets and plan to get more during the move. I also need to look around for a way to display all the mugs and tea cups I have along with the tea pots and creamers. I have a lot of creamers so some of those I will put in little boxes to send as gifts.
> 
> My wife thinks I should sell stuff online but that would affect my income taxes. I work full time over 40 hours a week so additional income would bump up my taxes and I end up owing at the end of the year. I look after the government security clearances for the company and employees at my work so I have to be a really good boy. I wouldn't risk not declaring additional income that could cost me my job.
> 
> Lately I have been tinkering with putting padding and material in shadow boxes to pin the brooches to. I have several more brooches and on the lookout for a larger shadow box. Some brooches I have put away as I plan to send them as gifts.
> 
> View attachment 399183


Gorgeous! I have a fair amount of brooches/pins, but I do not have a single one like any of those. I have quite a few of mine displayed in my curio cabinets, and the curio table which belonged to my mom.


----------



## Shane Kent

Tarasgirl19 said:


> Gorgeous! I have a fair amount of brooches/pins, but I do not have a single one like any of those. I have quite a few of mine displayed in my curio cabinets, and the curio table which belonged to my mom.


Most of them I only paid two or three dollars for


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Shane Kent said:


> Currently most of what I have is wrapped and in storage containers. Some stuff I put in little boxes so I can send them to people as gifts. I have to wrap and put the rest in storage containers over the next few weeks as I am moving. I have two glass display cabinets and plan to get more during the move. I also need to look around for a way to display all the mugs and tea cups I have along with the tea pots and creamers. I have a lot of creamers so some of those I will put in little boxes to send as gifts.
> 
> My wife thinks I should sell stuff online but that would affect my income taxes. I work full time over 40 hours a week so additional income would bump up my taxes and I end up owing at the end of the year. I look after the government security clearances for the company and employees at my work so I have to be a really good boy. I wouldn't risk not declaring additional income that could cost me my job.
> 
> Lately I have been tinkering with putting padding and material in shadow boxes to pin the brooches to. I have several more brooches and on the lookout for a larger shadow box. Some brooches I have put away as I plan to send them as gifts.
> 
> View attachment 399183


Oh I love them, especially the one in the bottom right corner, all curled up fast asleep  that's a really cute way to display them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I may be looking a little bit pleased with myself after husband gave me my birthday present yesterday  I was even more pleased to know he got it half price! I've got a tee shirt underneath it, so looks a bit more square than it would - and of course it's a horribly unflattering angle but still, tabby on a jumper! I'm rather happy.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I may be looking a little bit pleased with myself after husband gave me my birthday present yesterday  I was even more pleased to know he got it half price! I've got a tee shirt underneath it, so looks a bit more square than it would - and of course it's a horribly unflattering angle but still, tabby on a jumper! I'm rather happy.
> 
> View attachment 399251


Oooh, Oscar about to give you a bouquet 
That's a lovely birthday gift Mrs F


----------



## ewelsh

Loving that jumper @Mrs Funkin top scouts points Mr Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks 

As I'm sat here waiting for the weather to clear a bit before I go for a run, I'm having a wend around the online shops, you know...and look, new things at Next:

https://www.next.co.uk/g8233s2

Cute bedding! Wish I still had a pink room. I'd so get this


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ohh... cute!

They have some lovely bunny things too...!!!

I love these cat mugs... but I don't need any mugs (and I really don't have space) - and i don't drink hot chocolate...

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st334681#345168

I'll let you know if I buy them anyway...

H


----------



## Citruspips

@Shane Kent there's a chap not far from me who has a huge collection of Royal Family bits he didn't want to part with it so bought some huge sheds and made a mini museum which opens occasionally with his garden for charity. It was really lovely to see. 
He had collected beautiful vintage glass cases to display things in. It was a real gem of a place.


----------



## Shane Kent

Citruspips said:


> @Shane Kent there's a chap not far from me who has a huge collection of Royal Family bits he didn't want to part with it so bought some huge sheds and made a mini museum which opens occasionally with his garden for charity. It was really lovely to see.
> He had collected beautiful vintage glass cases to display things in. It was a real gem of a place.


I like that idea. Something to keep in mind when my wife and I move again in a couple of years. I want to buy and fix up a house but my wife wants me to wait until after I finish her parent's cottage. I would enjoy raising money for the local cat rescue group. Being in a separate building I wouldn't have my wife angry at me that strangers are in the house


----------



## Citruspips

I'll be your first visitor @Shane Kent I'm sure we could organise one of our cat chat gatherings!


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Love those sheets (and our master bedroom IS pink, so those would be dangerous if they were in the US) and mugs! For Statesiders looking for almost ANYthing cat-themed, you could not do better than to visit HERE: www.hauspanther.com And the owner is one of the absolute nicest people in the universe. She's also very much involved in cat advocacy.


----------



## Summercat

@Tarasgirl19 
Ooo like that! I have never heard of the site before, will pass it on.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks
> 
> As I'm sat here waiting for the weather to clear a bit before I go for a run, I'm having a wend around the online shops, you know...and look, new things at Next:
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/g8233s2
> 
> Cute bedding! Wish I still had a pink room. I'd so get this


Now I am so glad Mr HB has redecorated the little room at the front - it's still pink lol and going to have blush pink velvet curtains.
I have a feeling this bedding will go perfectly!


----------



## Shane Kent

Charity shop today.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tarasgirl19 said:


> For Statesiders looking for almost ANYthing cat-themed, you could not do better than to visit HERE: www.hauspanther.com


Look at this cardigan. The snaps are shaped like cat face/ears! So cute:
https://triple-t-studios.com/collec.../products/cat-snap-cardigan?rfsn=122910.3b8df


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## TriTri

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 399123
> 
> I'm ready for the weekend of cat maddness in York


Could you tell me where the slipper socks are from please?


----------



## Joy84

TriTri said:


> Could you tell me where the slipper socks are from please?


George at Asda as is the pyjamas


----------



## TriTri

Joy84 said:


> George at Asda as it's the pyjamas


Oh there's one just down the road from me, thanks!


----------



## Shane Kent

Value Village charity store today. The smallest and largest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Now I am so glad Mr HB has redecorated the little room at the front - it's still pink lol and going to have blush pink velvet curtains.
> I have a feeling this bedding will go perfectly!


I'm your personal shopper, Huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear @huckybuck I thought you might like this tee shirt in case you are going away golfing this year 

https://www.tkmaxx.com/women/clothing/tops/jersey-tops/white-cat-pattern-top/p/15002703


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@Shane Kent You find the BEST cat curios! That little tabby looks like he's going to leap right off the monitor! And I love the blue-and-white ones. The shallow dish is very unique -- I've never seen another similar to it! 
@MaggieDemi Oh yeah. I've been on their listserv for yonks.  *Of course*
@huckybuck *Photos, please!* 
@Summercat Thank you so much! Kate, the owner, is one of my favo(u)rite people in the world.


----------



## DolomiTTe

Got this jumper today for the bargain price of £11.50 from a mill outlet store. It looks a lot better on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooh, good work  I always think this jumper looks like Bunty.


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooh, good work  I always think this jumper looks like Bunty.


Think I ought to buy this one


----------



## Tarasgirl19

I bid in an auction on a bracelet identical to one my parents bought for me. It was very special to me for that reason, and I was really upset when I lost it. Finding one just like it and being able to afford it is exciting! *I won!*
*It arrived today and I'm so glad to have it -- so soon! It is identical to the one I lost.*


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Cute book! I want to read it...


----------



## Shane Kent

@MaggieDemi Not much to read it is for a very young child. My boss brings stuff his kids no longer want to work so other people can take it for their kids. One of the guys I work with brought it to me. I thought the cover was very cute and nobody wanted it


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> @MaggieDemi Not much to read it is for a very young child. My boss brings stuff his kids no longer want to work so other people can take it for their kids. One of the guys I work with brought it to me. I thought the cover was very cute and nobody wanted it


You scored!!! I love books like that -- still have some my folks saved from when I was small, and have bought some, too. I took a course in writing for children and teenagers.


----------



## Summercat

Beautiful cover @Shane Kent


----------



## Jannor

Kittens picture by Judy Rossouw I got in the charity shop for #5 this morning (I dunno where my pound sign has gone!)


----------



## ewelsh

# you’ve spent all your £’s :Hilarious

Very pretty kittens


----------



## Jannor

ewelsh said:


> # you've spent all your £'s :Hilarious
> 
> Very pretty kittens


Haha - I will have after I've had these next 2 weeks off work - so far I'm at #600 on cats (including the new cat run)! Still can't find the pound sign .... I've done something to my keyboard. [email protected] and " have swapped over too which is a complete pain because one of them is in the password I use for most things.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tarasgirl19 said:


> You scored!!! I love books like that -- still have some my folks saved from when I was small, and have bought some, too.


I love children's books too. I have a whole box of them that I bought, but never had time to read.



Jannor said:


> Still can't find the pound sign .... I've done something to my keyboard.


Maybe it's an American keyboard? I don't see a pound sign on mine either.


----------



## Jannor

@MaggieDemi yes, I think I've pressed something to change it. I've still got the $ sign so maybe I have changed it to US keyboard!


----------



## LeArthur

Jannor said:


> Haha - I will have after I've had these next 2 weeks off work - so far I'm at #600 on cats (including the new cat run)! Still can't find the pound sign .... I've done something to my keyboard. [email protected] and " have swapped over too which is a complete pain because one of them is in the password I use for most things.


Does the £ appear when press the # key?

Have a look at the keyboard settings and check it says UK.

Hope you get more £ to spend soon!  :Hilarious


----------



## Jannor

£££££ I've got it back  I did have English (US) installed instead of English (UK).

I'll have hit Control Alt something by mistake at some point.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

*When in doubt, all, google.*


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Jannor said:


> View attachment 400410
> 
> 
> Kittens picture by Judy Rossouw I got in the charity shop for #5 this morning (I dunno where my pound sign has gone!)


So adorable! Unique, as well. I haven't seen any like them.


----------



## Shane Kent

Value Village finds


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Cute kitty bank. I like your book on the other page too, with the celebrities as cats.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 400490
> 
> 
> View attachment 400491
> 
> 
> View attachment 400492
> 
> 
> Value Village finds


Nice ones! Where's the top of the calico teapot? I hope it came with?! Wishing you and your family a happy SUNday!


----------



## Shane Kent

Tarasgirl19 said:


> Nice ones! Where's the top of the calico teapot? I hope it came with?! Wishing you and your family a happy SUNday!


No lid It is cute though. Wasn't much money so I couldn't resist. Otherwise it is in purrrfect condition. Maybe I will find another with a chipped pot and a perfect lid. I will put her with the creamers, she will fit in

Change purse. Now I have something to empty the kitty banks into


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## huckybuck

Shane Kent said:


> View attachment 400590


The far left mug looks like a Marks and Spencer Christmas one!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent -- I like the Hello Kitty mug with the cat on the side. Since I'm trying to give up coffee, I use my mugs for soup now.


----------



## Shane Kent

@huckybuck. Thanks for the info. I like finding out where they are from.

@MaggieDemi That is more of a tea cup but I do have a Hello Kitty mug. They are the only two Hello Kitty items I have. I will get other Hello Kitty cups and mugs if I come across them because I can always give them away. Most of the Hello Kitty stuff is plastic so I don't buy it.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@Shane Kent I prize my Hello Kitty things -- plastic though they may be! :Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tarasgirl19 said:


> I prize my Hello Kitty things -- plastic though they may be!


Those are really cute. I like the slender mug with the 2 black cats on it, that's a unique shape.


----------



## Shane Kent

I have a lot of these patterned cats they must be from a local artist(s). One on the left I got at the Salvation Army today and the other at the Value Village last week.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> I got at the Salvation Army today


We have a Salvation Army! I haven't been there since I was a kid, my cousin lived right across the street from it. I'll have to check for cat stuff.


----------



## LeArthur

My mum got this for Arthur from TK Maxx, but I suppose it has other uses than a cat food dish!


----------



## Citruspips

I love that @lea247


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## Tarasgirl19

@MaggieDemi Funny you should say that -- that mug is part of a set (the other piece is a small square shallow dish, for cookies/biscuits/???) that I bought in a local supermarket about 12 years ago. They came in several colors and are made in Thailand. Very inexpensive, and I liked them, so I bought. And yes, "thrift shops" are great places to find very special things, especially vintage cat-themed things. My favorite cat figurine of all was purchased at a thrift shop for 50c years ago. A little tabby cat.
@lea247 Lucky boy Arthur -- that is so cute!
@Shane Kent More irresistibly cute cat collectibles! Sending purrs to all the family from sunny CATifornia :Cat







My favo(u)rite cat figurine is the tiny tabby lying at the paws of the big white cat with the red heart.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tarasgirl19 said:


> My favo(u)rite cat figurine is the tiny tabby lying at the paws of the big white cat with the red heart.


You have a beautiful cat figurine collection! I also love your music box on the other thread, it reminds me of my grandmother's snow globes.


----------



## Shane Kent

Happy Thursday everybody. Long weekend in Canada


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Oh, @Shane Kent , those little FACES!!! <3 <3 <3 SO adorable!
@MaggieDemi TYSM! My cat figurines are multi-generational, as I come from a cat-loving family. That music box was a very special gift to my mom, a very nice one. She got several very nice ones from family members. And I have several "Cats" ones including an "official" one I bought at the theatre (Schubert) where we saw the show. I also have an official "Lion King" one given to me by my former BFF. 








This one was given to my mom by family. The wheels work and the pullchain can be used to pull her along. She plays "Memories".


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My wife has her eye on a new bag and some new trainers...


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> My wife has her eye on a new bag and some new trainers...
> View attachment 401032
> View attachment 401033


Have you won the lottery BBC?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Have you won the lottery BBC?


Unfortunately not, much to my wife dismay!


----------



## MilleD

BarneyBobCat said:


> My wife has her eye on a new bag and some new trainers...
> View attachment 401032
> View attachment 401033


Is that bag really over three grand???!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Tarasgirl19 said:


> I have several "Cats" ones including an "official" one I bought at the theatre (Schubert) where we saw the show.


I've never seen the Cats musical. I heard they are making a movie of it soon.


----------



## LostSoul

I was given this beautiful necklace today, I love it...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We need a new oilcloth for the kitchen table...wonder if Human Daddy would mind if this one just arrived 

https://www.onlyoilcloths.co.uk/oilcloth-shop/modern-oilcloths/crazy-cats-gloss-oilcloth/


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> We need a new oilcloth for the kitchen table...wonder if Human Daddy would mind if this one just arrived
> 
> https://www.onlyoilcloths.co.uk/oilcloth-shop/modern-oilcloths/crazy-cats-gloss-oilcloth/


Who wouldn't love such a design...?


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> We need a new oilcloth for the kitchen table...wonder if Human Daddy would mind if this one just arrived
> 
> https://www.onlyoilcloths.co.uk/oilcloth-shop/modern-oilcloths/crazy-cats-gloss-oilcloth/


Order it and find out!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> We need a new oilcloth for the kitchen table...wonder if Human Daddy would mind if this one just arrived
> 
> https://www.onlyoilcloths.co.uk/oilcloth-shop/modern-oilcloths/crazy-cats-gloss-oilcloth/


Seen this one Mrs F?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PVC-TABL...var=591618722408&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No! I haven't! Look at it, it's too delicious! Those little tabbies.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

@LostSoul What a beautiful necklace -- very special! Enjoy wearing it and the compliments you'll get!
@MaggieDemi Oh, that will be wonderful! It is based on TS Eliot's work and my mom and I love(d) the stage production very much (as did most of the rest of the world, I guess!) so I would encourage seeing it if you get the opportunity.


----------



## SbanR

Order *both* @Mrs Funkin . I'm sure Mr F would enjoy a change of cats


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are terrible! As if I’d do such a thing


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just treated myself to this nightie https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/nightdr...color=63&cgid=lingerie-nightwear-nightdresses










you have to look close to see the cats ! (Hover over the picture in the link)


----------



## LeArthur

My mum bought this the other day. I'm ashamed to say I'm not comfortable showing the world my crazy cat-ness! 

https://www.tkmaxx.com/women/new-season-finds/cream-cat-printed-shirt/p/01032878


----------



## Shane Kent

lea247 said:


> I'm not comfortable showing the world my crazy cat-ness!


I am. Both from Value Village charity shops. I got them on different days.



















The people at my work know so why hide it from the world


----------



## KCTT

Lovely afternoon pottering around some craft and collectors markets this afternoon. I saw this and had to buy, what made it better was the lady who sold it was absolutely lovely. Cost a whole £2.


----------



## ChaosCat

KCTT said:


> Lovely afternoon pottering around some craft and collectors markets this afternoon. I saw this and had to buy, what made it better was the lady who sold it was absolutely lovely. Cost a whole £2.
> 
> View attachment 401250


Rosina Wachtmeister is very popular here in Germany- you wouldn't have got it for so little money here. Lucky find.


----------



## KCTT

ChaosCat said:


> Rosina Wachtmeister is very popular here in Germany- you wouldn't have got it for so little money here. Lucky find.


I was chatting to the lady as she had a lot of stuff that my nana used to have. Just before I asked the price she said I'm glad you will go away with a lot of memories today. I wasn't expecting her to say £2 and had to check. Maybe she liked me and knew I liked the plate.


----------



## Tarasgirl19

It's so amazing when fellow cat lovers take such pleasure in sharing a common bond like this!








I love this tiger gift bag a friend gave me a gift in. So I put in some "grasses" that I bought at Michael's and voila! Beautiful accept for the living room (excuse the dust!!! It's a tall curio cabinet.)


----------



## Tarasgirl19

huckybuck said:


> Seen this one Mrs F?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PVC-TABLE-CLOTH-KITTY-BEIGE-KITTEN-CAT-TWINE-FLOWERS-GREY-VINTAGE-WIPE-ABLE/292843001502?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=591618722408&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


*Loving your siggy and just had to comment!*


----------



## Shane Kent

My smallest Kittybank.








Just got her today


----------



## Tarasgirl19

Shane Kent said:


> My smallest Kittybank.
> View attachment 401283
> 
> Just got her today


OMC OMC OMC @Shane Kent now you have gone too far. That is altogether TOO cute.:Cat


----------



## Tarasgirl19

BarneyBobCat said:


> My wife has her eye on a new bag and some new trainers...
> View attachment 401032
> View attachment 401033


*HelLO, @BarneyBobCat -- you don't know me, but I'm really nice, and I just thought, well, it doesn't hurt to ask, that when you're buying those, could you ask if you could do a deal on a two-fer of each? Or they might call them BOGOs."  (NO? Well, like I say, it doesn't hurt to ask.)


----------



## Jannor

KCTT said:


> Lovely afternoon pottering around some craft and collectors markets this afternoon. I saw this and had to buy, what made it better was the lady who sold it was absolutely lovely. Cost a whole £2.
> 
> View attachment 401250


I have a one, slightly different design - I must post a photo soon. They're lovely aren't they? Mine was about the same price from a charity shop.


----------



## KCTT

It’s the first time I have seen them but they are rather nice. Need a little plate stand now so I can display it somewhere.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> My smallest Kittybank.


You know I'm gonna like that one, because it has jewels for eyes. :Cat



Tarasgirl19 said:


> could you ask if you could do a deal on a two-fer of each?


Hee Hee. Nice try. :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

If anyone's interested in buying some cat (and non cat) themed bits and pieces, Willows Animal Sanctuary are having an auction on FB. They've got cat earrings and other stuff and all the money goes towards all their animals including their 60+ beautiful cats. https://www.facebook.com/groups/670982169664754/permalink/2122732281156395?sfns=mo


----------



## Tarasgirl19

popcornsmum said:


> If anyone's interested in buying some cat (and non cat) themed bits and pieces, Willows Animal Sanctuary are having an auction on FB. They've got cat earrings and other stuff and all the money goes towards all their animals including their 60+ beautiful cats. https://www.facebook.com/groups/670982169664754/permalink/2122732281156395?sfns=mo


Thanking you so much for sharing that link, @popcornsmum -- love it when helping cats by shopping happens! :Cat


----------



## KittenEevee26

I have an eye on a dress that isn't out yet on popsy clothing. It's a beautiful green dress with a pink belt with black and white cats on it. I really want it but unsure of what shoes to match with, plus it's not on sale yet but it's pay day tomorrow and as soon as it comes on sale I'm buying it  can't wait!


----------



## KittenEevee26

Theres beautiful necklaces on a Facebook ad that popped up on my feed, they are all cat themed. Really gorgeous necklaces but I don't know the company so probably won't buy from them.


----------



## MaggieDemi

KittenEevee26 said:


> I have an eye on a dress that isn't out yet on popsy clothing. It's a beautiful green dress with a pink belt with black and white cats on it.


Do you have a link to a pic of the dress?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Seen at my local garden centre this morning -how's this for a clowder of cats !









and how cute is this kitten in a tea cup









or these hanging kittens !


----------



## Shane Kent

@Bertie'sMum The hanging kitten is so adorable.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Bertie'sMum said:


> Seen at my local garden centre this morning -how's this for a clowder of cats !


Those are beautiful. I like the sleeping cats, they are very realistic.


----------



## TriTri

Bertie'sMum said:


> Seen at my local garden centre this morning -how's this for a clowder of cats !
> View attachment 402416
> 
> 
> and how cute is this kitten in a tea cup
> View attachment 402417
> 
> 
> or these hanging kittens !
> View attachment 402418


Omg at first I thought this was a photo of your back garden....


----------



## Bertie'sMum

TriTri said:


> Omg at first I thought this was a photo of your back garden....


I wish !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Bertie'sMum

We had our "Pawsome" Afternoon Tea Party at the rehoming centre where I volunteer the other weekend and I picked up this mug - it's now my favourite for my morning coffee ! 
It's by Burgon & Ball from their Creaturewares range - just had a look at their website and think (ahem) that there are a few other items I 'might' be acquiring !
https://www.burgonandball.com/collections/creaturewares


----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 402653


I think most of dog chat bought these at Christmas for a loved one! After one person bought a pair, they just seemed to buy at the right time. My OH loved his, although they are the most expensive socks I have ever bought in my life!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Agggh @Bertie'sMum Tabby Discrimination! Egg cups are seriously cute though  *makes mental note*


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Agggh @Bertie'sMum Tabby Discrimination! Egg cups are seriously cute though  *makes mental note*


Will you be commissioning some Oscar egg cups Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, why would I not


----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent --Look at this cat shirt, it looks like Molly. I might buy it, I like how it looks like a real photo. It's cheap too. 
https://www.luvyle.com/round-neck-print-short-sleeve-t-shirts-p-45932.html


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> We had our "Pawsome" Afternoon Tea Party at the rehoming centre where I volunteer the other weekend and I picked up this mug - it's now my favourite for my morning coffee !
> It's by Burgon & Ball from their Creaturewares range - just had a look at their website and think (ahem) that there are a few other items I 'might' be acquiring !
> https://www.burgonandball.com/collections/creaturewares
> 
> View attachment 402654


Oh oh oh thank you for sharing, I love love love them
Have saved the page, the mugs, egg cups & tins look fab going to buy some
Also mums birthday is coming up & I know she'd love the chicken egg cups & mug


----------



## MaggieDemi

This is a cute tank top, but kind of silly:
https://www.luvyle.com/scoop-neck-print-camis-p-62651.html?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=US


----------



## chillminx

@MaggieDemi - LOL, I really like that! :Hilarious I might buy myself one.


----------



## Soozi

I love this one! Says it all really! Lol
https://www.snorgtees.com/i-do-what-i-want


----------



## Shane Kent




----------



## MaggieDemi

@Shane Kent -- Cute cookie tin. I have no idea what the other item is.


----------



## Shane Kent

This lazy cat won't get off my photo box


----------



## Shane Kent

Unfortunately my phone focused on the mirror image and not the frame.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> Unfortunately my phone focused on the mirror image and not the frame.


I like the cat border on the mirror.


----------



## Shane Kent

All charity shop finds.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Shane Kent said:


> All charity shop finds.


The cookie jar in the middle reminds me of the mother cat in the Three Little Kittens nursery rhyme.


----------



## raysmyheart

These are super items @Shane Kent !


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not a purchase but a gift from a work colleague


----------



## Shane Kent

Nougat & Caramel from a Charity Shop auction.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Willow_Warren said:


> Not a purchase but a gift from a work colleague


Cute, it looks like a coaster?



Shane Kent said:


> Nougat & Caramel from a Charity Shop auction.


I like the names.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.newlook.com/uk/womens/c...cooler-slogan-t-shirt/p/634739010?comp=Search

I must say I rather like this...I may have to source it 

(Of course, I realise all Cat Chat cats are equally cool!)


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> https://www.newlook.com/uk/womens/c...cooler-slogan-t-shirt/p/634739010?comp=Search
> 
> I must say I rather like this...I may have to source it
> 
> (Of course, I realise all Cat Chat cats are equally cool!)


Now why did I not see this before I came away! Will have to get it for next year lol!


----------



## huckybuck

Loving @MaggieDemi s T shirt finds too!


----------



## gskinner123

Can anyone please help with identifying a particular toy's name/brand please? 

It has a lime green plastic base, I think in a simple daisy flower shape. From it comes a fine wire(?) with a butterfly attached to the end which bounces around, I think under battery power from the base.

I'm sure there are lots similar but was looking for that particular one as I noticed folk had said it was quite sturdy... Typically I can no longer find the post on Facebook 

Thank you.


----------



## MissyfromMice

gskinner123 said:


> Can anyone please help with identifying a particular toy's name/brand please?
> 
> It has a lime green plastic base, I think in a simple daisy flower shape. From it comes a fine wire(?) with a butterfly attached to the end which bounces around, I think under battery power from the base.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots similar but was looking for that particular one as I noticed folk had said it was quite sturdy... Typically I can no longer find the post on Facebook
> 
> Thank you.


Lictin Butterfly toy for cats


----------



## gskinner123

Thank you....do you think I could find it?!


----------



## huckybuck

[email protected] do a similar version with 2 butterflies in blue


----------



## huckybuck

https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/ourpets-whirling-wiggler-electronic-interactive-cat-toy


----------



## Willow_Warren

I think it's just mean when companies put these items in the sale... I mean how am I supposed to resist! After all it will go with the apron and tea towel I bought in January!
https://www.sophieallport.com/collections/sale/filter-range-black-cat

I'm not sure whether I need to simply admit defeat against my credit card now...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Accidentally might have bought the Oasis tabby cat blouse in the sale on Next. Couldn’t ever get it in my size from Oasis direct, so I’m quite pleased. However I’m also a bit miffed as my jumper in the same range is a tad large now - but as it’s a sweatshirt style, I’m wearing it anyway as a “relaxed fit”  

There are so many cat things on Cath Kidston in the sale too...luckily my red “Oscar” jumper from there is okay still in terms of size as the boobs never shrink very much. I am still looking at the pink bedding and wondering if I can get away with it but I can’t really justify it. 

Hmmmm *hatches plan to build another bedroom that is pink*


----------



## Charity

Just seen these doormats on Wayfair, love the first one


----------



## huckybuck

The first one is gorgeous!!


----------



## Soozi

MissyfromMice said:


> Lictin Butterfly toy for cats


This is similar? AliExpress. x
￡0.44 32％ Off | Electric Rotating Colorful Butterfly Funny dog Cat Toys bird Pet Seat Scratch Toy For Cat Kitten dog cats intelligence trainning
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bC1KYE56


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh me too @Charity - super cute 

*goes for a look*


----------



## lullabydream

Browsing Etsy...and came across this









Not sure if anyone is interested but quite a few cat related stuff 
Here is the link anyway
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/705677623/cat-enamel-pin-badge-cat-lover-gift-cat


----------



## BarneyBobCat

lullabydream said:


> Browsing Etsy...and came across this
> View attachment 407776
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but quite a few cat related stuff
> Here is the link anyway
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/705677623/cat-enamel-pin-badge-cat-lover-gift-cat


Totally sexist!


----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> Totally sexist!


It's Etsy...so you could ask if they do a crazy cat man one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am very happy as I finally managed to get my hands on the Oasis blue blouse from last year. I found my size on Next, not full price - I couldn't find just the cat one, only the cat and dog. So now I get mini-Oscar's all over my blouse - hurrah. I may also have bought two more pasta bowls and tea plates and a mug in the squiggle cats range at Cath Kidston in the sale yesterday. Possibly. Ahem. I know. I'm hopeless. 

There. I'm addicted to cat prints. Help!


----------



## vivien

My daughter Karen bought me a new scentsy wax warmer. I love it. I haven't used it yet though.

Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh

vivien said:


> My daughter Karen bought me a new scentsy wax warmer. I love it. I haven't used it yet though.
> 
> Viv xx
> 
> View attachment 407837
> View attachment 407838


That's lovely Viv, I love your cats, one is Max, one is my Tiga the other could be Yogi, so you need one for Simba now


----------



## vivien

ewelsh said:


> That's lovely Viv, I love your cats, one is Max, one is my Tiga the other could be Yogi, so you need one for Simba now


Thank you. You are right about Max and Tiga. The black and white one is my beautiful girl Mikki. I lost her at 4 years old to renal failure. The vet did lots of tests but couldn't find out why her kidneys were failing. They said that she probably was born with defective kidneys and possibly caught an infection in them. Every time they took her off her drip she went downhill again. We felt it the right thing to do to let her go. Our vet said if we took her home we would only have a couple of days with her. I felt it was better to remember her as the happy baby girl she was. She had the most beautiful personality. She was beautiful inside and out. She is in my avatar. Both here and on FB. I still miss her dreadfully. I feel she pointed me towards Simba, as I was looking on FB at the pictures I had put on of her. As I scrolled down there were these two beautiful kittens.i showed Steve and he said ring the breeder. I couldn't I was so upset at loosing Mikki. So Steve phoned and both boys were still available. He explained that we had lost Mikki, and the breeder was very understanding. Steve told the breeder about how loving Mikki wS how she was like our shadow. And he said he had the perfect boy for us. We had a while to wait for him. Again every time I looked on FB for Mikki's picture Simba's picture wasn't far away either. I think Mikki sent him to me. 
Mikki my beautiful girl.


















Mikki with Tiga as a kitten. 








Mikki and Tiga were soulmates. 








Mikki with Max








Mikki with Bailey my first Ragdoll. I lost him to FIP at a year old.
I got my wooden cats from Paws 4 paint. A lovely lady named Nicki made them for me. I also have a fox chalk board which I love. I just never got around to getting any done of Simba or Yogi. I will have to get around to it.

Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awww Viv that’s so lovely.

What a pretty girl Mikki was, she certainly had a big impact on your heart. 4 years seems so unfair doesn’t it, but look how much she crammed in. You must have loved her so much to make that decision, bless you! X

We all love our pets but every now and then, an extra special one comes along, just for us!


Xxxx


----------



## vivien

Mikki was special. She used to creep into bed with us when we went to sleep. We would wake up in the morning with her between us. I do miss her terribly. I think I always will. That’s not to say I don’t miss my other furries that have gone over the bridge. I do. Mikki was just something special. 

Viv xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

I wanted some little tootsie socks so I could wear my new summer shoes. And these ones just fell into my basket on an pre work shopping trip









I like the grey ones the best, not sure about the front pattern and I'm not really a pink person... ah well...


----------



## KCTT

I've just come back from a holiday that covered Budapest, Vienna and Bratislava. They love there cat souvenirs over there, as did I.


----------



## LeArthur

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_3320139265941SZE_-1


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. I am having a Cat Themed Duvet Cover Dilemma. 

They have a lovely pink cat duvet cover (grey spots on the reverse). It's in the sale in Cath K. I really love it but the only place I can realistically "house" it is in the smallest spare bedroom, which has stacker beds. This means I'd need two double duvet sets (one is always out but the other is only out if there are two people in there and I have to have two matching sets). They are in the sale though, so I'd get two for the full price of one. They also have a matching cushion. 

I have nice bedding now. But pink cats!!!!!! Imagine. Pink. And cats. What's a girl to do? 

(They also have a sailing boat duvet cover which would be perfect for the second spare room, so that might have to come home too, Oscar likes that room a lot)

Shall I just buy them even though I have perfectly good duvets? Oh heckety thump.

And yes, I am well aware I sound like a spoilt brat.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. I am having a Cat Themed Duvet Cover Dilemma.
> 
> They have a lovely pink cat duvet cover (grey spots on the reverse). It's in the sale in Cath K. I really love it but the only place I can realistically "house" it is in the smallest spare bedroom, which has stacker beds. This means I'd need two double duvet sets (one is always out but the other is only out if there are two people in there and I have to have two matching sets). They are in the sale though, so I'd get two for the full price of one. They also have a matching cushion.
> 
> I have nice bedding now. But pink cats!!!!!! Imagine. Pink. And cats. What's a girl to do?
> 
> (They also have a sailing boat duvet cover which would be perfect for the second spare room, so that might have to come home too, Oscar likes that room a lot)
> 
> Shall I just buy them even though I have perfectly good duvets? Oh heckety thump.
> 
> And yes, I am well aware I sound like a spoilt brat.


Oh get them Mrs F!! I bought one and need a spare too. If you change your mind I'll buy it off you!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, you're a bad influence you are


----------



## LeArthur

Get them and enjoy the double whammy of pink cats!

Don't forget the matching cushion!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck just wondering if you've seen these? 

https://www.swarovski.com/en_GB-GB/p-5446149/Pets-Maine-Coon-Bracelet-Grey-Rhodium-plated/

There are other cats available too...for those who don't have an MC...


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @huckybuck just wondering if you've seen these?
> 
> https://www.swarovski.com/en_GB-GB/p-5446149/Pets-Maine-Coon-Bracelet-Grey-Rhodium-plated/
> 
> There are other cats available too...for those who don't have an MC...


Ooh ooh Mrs F these are fabulous!!

But Nooooo not in stock!!

Don't do that to me!!

I've emailed to see when back in as really really want one lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Sorry


----------



## huckybuck

Phoned 3 places so far to try to find the Swarovski bracelet lol - no luck!! 

But I am a woman on a mission so have a list of calls to make tomorrow!! 

If anyone has a Swarovski shop nearby and sees one could they let me know lol!! Happy to pay postage and commission.....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I phoned the Outlet at Gunwharf on the off chance, HB, alas they don't have it as yet. That might be a good bet though...have you contacted Head Office?

I'm so sorry  I didn't mean to cause you stress.

Edit: Obviously anywhere on the South coast from Southampton to Brighton I can get to for you. I'm off tomorrow, so will call a couple of stores xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww thank you!!

I’ve messaged them Mrs F - might try Bicester outlet too tomorrow. I’m a woman on a mission lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think they are still just in the "normal" sale, not the outlet stores as yet...come on, we shall find one for you (she says, in a hopeful manner!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just rang Brighton and there are none in the UK, the lady searched the inventory for me.

Sorry @huckybuck  Perhaps Head Office could source one for you?


----------



## lullabydream

@huckybuck and @Mrs Funkin I did as a last resort ask my localish jewellers if they had any...who am I kidding..I asked my friend whose sister works in the offices for said jewellers to check for me! As they had Yorkie bracelet as well on the site shared here...nope nothing. 
It has worked before with the odd thing in the past, but unfortunately not this time!


----------



## huckybuck

@lullabydream and @Mrs Funkin

Thank you for trying for me!! I tried a couple more stores as well but nope nada!!

I have emailed head office so you never know.

Last resort is trying friends overseas lol - I will not give up!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, what have I done...if only I'd never seen it whilst trying to find an 18th birthday pressie...there is one on ebay from the States if it helps HB (but it's a lot of pennies).


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, what have I done...if only I'd never seen it whilst trying to find an 18th birthday pressie...there is one on ebay from the States if it helps HB (but it's a lot of pennies).


Ooh










It was $25
And $8 shipping

Never heard of the company so fingers crossed they are ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Knickers! With cats! Haha 

https://www.fatface.com/accessories...r_946488_color=ochre#q=Cat&lang=en_GB&start=1

Can't wait for all the new season kitty themed goodies to arrive.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Knickers! With cats! Haha
> 
> https://www.fatface.com/accessories...r_946488_color=ochre#q=Cat&lang=en_GB&start=1
> 
> Can't wait for all the new season kitty themed goodies to arrive.


Love them!!

I got some for my birthday back in Jan.

Sadly out of stock direct but think there might be a few lying around on eBay etc..

https://www.annsummers.com/pussy-knickers/84602.html


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As I clicked I was wondering what would appear


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Knickers! With cats! Haha
> 
> https://www.fatface.com/accessories...r_946488_color=ochre#q=Cat&lang=en_GB&start=1
> 
> Can't wait for all the new season kitty themed goodies to arrive.


Have you ordered a pack Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not my choice of "cut" @SbanR


----------



## huckybuck

Had a response from Swarovski.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope it came through from the States for you. I am sorry to have caused you such a kerfuffle.


----------



## huckybuck

I’m a bit worried about the order I put in from the US - had no email confirmation and the invoice seems to be from China - arghhh I hope it’s not a fake site. 

Looked at the contact us page and it’s not there....it’s not looking great....


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope it came through from the States for you. I am sorry to have caused you such a kerfuffle.


Aww Mrs F no - I like a challenge!!!
And I am a believer in if you want something badly enough....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SWAROVSK...889418?hash=item3fc64d398a:g:QlYAAOSwxcZdGAkw

There's always this one...


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SWAROVSK...889418?hash=item3fc64d398a:g:QlYAAOSwxcZdGAkw
> 
> There's always this one...


I have it on watch Mrs F


----------



## huckybuck

It’s a bit like the “I am not a plastic bag” thing - do you remember it? I ended up paying a fortune on eBay rofl!!

I am a sucker for getting sucked in to the must haves, none left!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You could message them and make an offer?


----------



## LeArthur

Came across these as I was looking on Irregular Choice for wedding shoes 

https://www.irregularchoice.com/sale/here-kitty-kitty-bag-a.html

There's also a purse and some shoes!


----------



## LeArthur

Just found socks!

https://www.irregularchoice.com/sale/sockadelic-catterfly-o.html?___SID=U


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> Just found socks!
> 
> https://www.irregularchoice.com/sale/sockadelic-catterfly-o.html?___SID=U


Ooh the socks are FAB!! Would be great lucky golf socks lol!!


----------



## Cully

Just saw this V shaped pillow case on Amazon. There are ones with kittens and dogs too, amongst others. £5.99.
Also this


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just back from visiting our local High Street and look what I found










Not that I needed another kitchen clock, but just couldn't resist


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 410177
> 
> Just saw this V shaped pillow case on Amazon. There are ones with kittens and dogs too, amongst others. £5.99.
> Also this
> View attachment 410178


Looks like Toppy and Bunty with an offspring


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> Looks like Toppy and Bunty with an offspring


That's what I thought, @Charity!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Looks like Toppy and Bunty with an offspring


Are you going to get one? :Joyful


----------



## huckybuck

Really chuffed with an eBay purchase!!

I have one of these jugs with an unpainted cat but have been looking out for the painted version for ages. One cropped up and it's absolutely mint. The attention to detail of the cat is great from a red tongue to a spotted tummy and thighs!!

Not sure if it's a fake as I have to say the condition looks too good but I adore it all the same. They usually go for around 100 but got it for 25 so bargain in my eyes!


----------



## ewelsh

That's lovely @huckybuck


----------



## Soozi

Ooh love that!!! ❤


----------



## LeArthur




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look what I've found for all you panther owners out there:

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...osition}|mt:{matchtype}|loc:{loc_physical_ms}


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look what I've found for all you panther owners out there:
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Grey-Halloween-Cat-Crew-Neck-Sweatshirt/136030701-Grey?searchTerm=:newArrivals&searchProduct&istCompanyId=07cf3c1d-7207-477f-aab0-212732e114dd&istFeedId=f9ebb2a9-5cb9-45dc-a78e-3563cc963047&istItemId=itarprqmr&istBid=tztx&mteam=Arg&ch=Paid+Social&med=remarketing&src=Facebook&acc=TuSainsburys&cmp=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn&adg=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn-AllProducts&kw=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn-AllProducts-Womens-HolidayCreative&mt&_$ja=tsid:[ACCOUNT_ID]|cid:{campaignid}|agid:{adgroupid}|tid:{targetid}|crid:{creative}|nw:{network}|rnd:{random}|dvc:{device}|adp:{adposition}|mt:{matchtype}|loc:{loc_physical_ms}


Oh I've definitely got to get one of those !!!!!!!

Hope they've got them 'in store' as my online account with Sainsburys has been suspended as I haven't used it for years and years !!!!!


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look what I've found for all you panther owners out there:
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Grey-Halloween-Cat-Crew-Neck-Sweatshirt/136030701-Grey?searchTerm=:newArrivals&searchProduct&istCompanyId=07cf3c1d-7207-477f-aab0-212732e114dd&istFeedId=f9ebb2a9-5cb9-45dc-a78e-3563cc963047&istItemId=itarprqmr&istBid=tztx&mteam=Arg&ch=Paid+Social&med=remarketing&src=Facebook&acc=TuSainsburys&cmp=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn&adg=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn-AllProducts&kw=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn-AllProducts-Womens-HolidayCreative&mt&_$ja=tsid:[ACCOUNT_ID]|cid:{campaignid}|agid:{adgroupid}|tid:{targetid}|crid:{creative}|nw:{network}|rnd:{random}|dvc:{device}|adp:{adposition}|mt:{matchtype}|loc:{loc_physical_ms}


Nooooooo, why did I look in here again? I've just had to order this sweatshirt, that's the second time I've been 'made' to order something - you lot are a bad influence!!!


----------



## Soozi

I know this won't appeal to everyone but thought some of these bits really sweet! 
https://www.mypets.gift/Personalized-Photo-Necklace-925-Silver-a


----------



## TriTri

Question- which chocolate bar sounds (from it’s name), as though it’s been made for us cat chatterers? 
Answer with Max below... if you haven’t guessed yet...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

TriTri said:


> Question- which chocolate bar sounds (from it's name), as though it's been made for us cat chatterers?
> Answer with Max below... if you haven't guessed yet...


My Dad (bless him!) used to get confused with Kit-Kat (chocolate bar) and Kit-e-Kat (cat food) - it's a wonder my Mum managed to get the right one when out shopping when Dad asked to get some more in (at the time we had a cat who was fed Kit-e-Kat).


----------



## TriTri

Bertie'sMum said:


> My Dad (bless him!) used to get confused with Kit-Kat (chocolate bar) and Kit-e-Kat (cat food) - it's a wonder my Mum managed to get the right one when out shopping when Dad asked to get some more in (at the time we had a cat who was fed Kit-e-Kat).


Awww bless him


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> I know this won't appeal to everyone but thought some of these bits really sweet!
> https://www.mypets.gift/Personalized-Photo-Necklace-925-Silver-a


That's lovely Sooz!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Look what I found today in a local charity shop - Bertie's got a new brush


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Look what I found today in a local charity shop - Bertie's got a new brush
> 
> View attachment 413164
> View attachment 413165


How cute. Is it nice to hold?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> How cute. Is it nice to hold?


It's OK - bit awkward due to the shape of the brush end and maybe not as good at brushing as his current one (which is an old hairbrush of mine !!!!)
But when I saw it I just couldn't resist it


----------



## LeArthur

Fabric anyone?

https://www.1stforfabrics.co.uk/product/lady-mcelroy-100-cotton-marlie-lawn-cat-walk/

https://www.1stforfabrics.co.uk/product/stof-of-denmark-avalana-jersey-cats/


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> Fabric anyone?
> 
> https://www.1stforfabrics.co.uk/product/lady-mcelroy-100-cotton-marlie-lawn-cat-walk/
> 
> https://www.1stforfabrics.co.uk/product/stof-of-denmark-avalana-jersey-cats/


That first print would look amazing in a shirt or dress!

What are you making?


----------



## Willow_Warren

huckybuck said:


> That first print would look amazing in a shirt or dress!
> 
> What are you making?


You are meant to make things when you buy fabric? I thought it was just hoarding /stashing... 

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> You are meant to make things when you buy fabric? I thought it was just hoarding /stashing...
> 
> Hannah


Haha I buy fabric and I can't sew!!!!!

I happen to know that Lea is a pretty good seamstress!! She made her own PJs for the York meet!!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> That first print would look amazing in a shirt or dress!
> 
> What are you making?


As much as I like that idea, I'm not ready to turn up the crazy cat lady a notch by wearing cat prints 

I'm tempted to make a PJ top with the second one.


----------



## LeArthur

Willow_Warren said:


> You are meant to make things when you buy fabric? I thought it was just hoarding /stashing...
> 
> Hannah


Proud to say I haven't managed to do this yet 



huckybuck said:


> Haha I buy fabric and I can't sew!!!!!
> 
> I happen to know that Lea is a pretty good seamstress!! She made her own PJs for the York meet!!


Speaking of those PJs, remember how the eyes glowed in the dark?

Well last night my OH and I had just switched the lights off and he just goes "What. The. &@#!." So, naturally I was suddenly incredibly scared "What? WHAT??!!!". "What's with that light, where's it coming from?" So then I actually opened my eyes to see this light and couldn't see anything. It was the light from my glow in the dark top, OH had only just realised it's actually glow in the dark!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lea247 said:


> As much as I like that idea, I'm not ready to turn up the crazy cat lady a notch by wearing cat prints
> 
> I'm tempted to make a PJ top with the second one.


Haha! I *love* a cat print...I'm not a crazy cat lady, I am a Crazy for my Oscar Woo lady


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look what I've found for all you panther owners out there:
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Grey-Halloween-Cat-Crew-Neck-Sweatshirt/136030701-Grey?searchTerm=:newArrivals&searchProduct&istCompanyId=07cf3c1d-7207-477f-aab0-212732e114dd&istFeedId=f9ebb2a9-5cb9-45dc-a78e-3563cc963047&istItemId=itarprqmr&istBid=tztx&mteam=Arg&ch=Paid+Social&med=remarketing&src=Facebook&acc=TuSainsburys&cmp=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn&adg=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn-AllProducts&kw=TU-BroadAudience-AlwaysOn-AllProducts-Womens-HolidayCreative&mt&_$ja=tsid:[ACCOUNT_ID]|cid:{campaignid}|agid:{adgroupid}|tid:{targetid}|crid:{creative}|nw:{network}|rnd:{random}|dvc:{device}|adp:{adposition}|mt:{matchtype}|loc:{loc_physical_ms}


Just an update ..... I collected my sweatshirt at weekend and love it!! I wouldn't really call it a sweatshirt, as it's quite thin, more like a long sleeved t-shirt with ribbed cuffs and hem. Lovely soft material though with a 'flock' cat. Knowing that supermarket clothes are usually on the large size, I ordered an 8 rather than my normal 10 and it's quite big, could have done with a 6 really but 8 is the smallest they do. It's long too and I'm only 5'1", but looks good with skinny jeans and pumps/trainers, I wore it yesterday. I'd definitely recommend it, especially as it's now been reduced to £12.00, grrrrr!!! :Cat


----------



## Soozi

I really like this top! Nice to wear with jeans ❤


----------



## LeArthur

https://www.irregularchoice.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Miaow

I didn't search 'Miaow', I saw it all on their Instagram


----------



## ewelsh

Soozi said:


> I really like this top! Nice to wear with jeans ❤
> 
> View attachment 413958


Pretty @Soozi


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just having a little browse of the new season stuff...

https://www.next.co.uk/style/esr07650#r07650

Cute huh?


----------



## Psygon

Saw these on Facebook today, not for sale yet... The designer was looking for opinions on left or right. I think they are both fab


----------



## Bertie'sMum

To prove what a good slave I am today I bought some new plants for the garden just for Bertie !!

Two new catnip plants which I've planted up in his own blue planter - he already has a catnip in the flower bed at the far end of the garden, but I thought he would like some nearer to the house so he doesn't have to go so far in inclement weather 















He's already had a nibble and says he approves !!


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> To prove what a good slave I am today I bought some new plants for the garden just for Bertie !!
> 
> Two new catnip plants which I've planted up in his own blue planter - he already has a catnip in the flower bed at the far end of the garden, but I thought he would like some nearer to the house so he doesn't have to go so far in inclement weather
> View attachment 415051
> View attachment 415052
> 
> He's already had a nibble and says he approves !!


Good job, Bertie! You trained your slave excellently!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Anyone up for Halloween themed cat bedding? 

https://direct.asda.com/george/home...t/GEM706912,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M04G04C02


----------



## Emmasian

New glasses case passing Freya's inspection...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

https://purrsandbarks.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Halloween scarf anyone? 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Halloween-Grey-Pumpkin-&-Cat-Print-Scarf-/135923734?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=

...and a cute little shirt too!

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Halloween-Black-&-White-Cat-Print-Long-Sleeve-Shirt/135875496-Black?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=

...oh and a sequinned tee shirt as well. Well done Sainsbugs!
https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...1-Grey?searchTerm=:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## huckybuck

Loving the scarf!!!! And the tee - can feel a supermarket shop coming along!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There is a bag but it’s sold out online. Wonder if it’s in store...


----------



## Tawny75

I may or may not have purchased these ....


----------



## chillminx

Those are cute!!!


----------



## Tawny75

chillminx said:


> Those are cute!!!


They were only a couple of pounds on ebay!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I bought the pumpkin and cat print Halloween scarf today when I was getting Oscar’s kitten food. It’s a really nice charcoal grey colour, with tiny sequins. The grey tee shirt was cute (with the sequinned black cat) and the bag was sweet but I wouldn’t use it. Just a little feedback


----------



## ewelsh

Look at my new little girl. Got her at a vintage stall


----------



## Tawny75

Tawny75 said:


> I may or may not have purchased these ....
> 
> View attachment 416763


They arrived and they are very cute. Since I have had all my hair cut short, I am embracing wearing earrings other than studs all the time.


----------



## lullabydream

Tawny75 said:


> They arrived and they are very cute. Since I have had all my hair cut short, I am embracing wearing earrings other than studs all the time.
> View attachment 417012


They are really lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are some new little cat themed kitchen things on the George (Asda) website. These canisters are puuurfect for treats maybe? Lots of different ones and other things.

https://direct.asda.com/george/home...r/050713654,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M08G08C10


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are some new little cat themed kitchen things on the George (Asda) website. These canisters are puuurfect for treats maybe? Lots of different ones and other things.
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/home...r/050713654,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M08G08C10


Ooh there's loads of stuff if you put cat into the search engine!! Even a dinner set!!!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Ooh there's loads of stuff if you put car into the search engine!! Even a dinner set!!!


Don't say that I have just bought my new China!


----------



## Tawny75

At 44, am I too old to have a cat duvet set?

Opinions?


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> At 44, am I too old to have a cat duvet set?
> 
> Opinions?


Absolutely not!! I know for a fact that Mrs F and I both have the Cath Kidston one!! And I am very nearly 50!!!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Don't say that I have just bought my new China!


You *need* a second set! Your first buy can be the spare


----------



## lymorelynn

Tawny75 said:


> At 44, am I too old to have a cat duvet set?
> 
> Opinions?


I am 60++++ and I have a cat duvet :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep, I'm 47 and have the CK one (technically I have two as it's used in the room with stacker beds, so the second one will be rarely used)...the duvets in Asda are really cute  I'm hoping they do an awesome cat Crimbo jumper this year too. I say go for it @Tawny75


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Absolutely not!! I know for a fact that Mrs F and I both have the Cath Kidston one!! And I am very nearly 50!!!





SbanR said:


> You *need* a second set! Your first buy can be the spare





lymorelynn said:


> I am 60++++ and I have a cat duvet :Cat





Mrs Funkin said:


> Yep, I'm 47 and have the CK one (technically I have two as it's used in the room with stacker beds, so the second one will be rarely used)...the duvets in Asda are really cute  I'm hoping they do an awesome cat Crimbo jumper this year too. I say go for it @Tawny75


You are all awesome, I just need to decide which one I want now! I may have two because obviously Daughters bed needs one too while she is at uni...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Popped into Sainsbury's yesterday. They had their Christmas range out. The treats don't look very good but I love the tin!










Hannah


----------



## huckybuck

Amazing what you come across when you are a bit bored and just browsing....

My neighbour's off to Connecticut next week - have a guess what I'll be asking her to bring back!!

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/535...earch_query=cat&ref=shop_items_search_1&sca=1


----------



## Emmasian

Willow_Warren said:


> Popped into Sainsbury's yesterday. They had their Christmas range out. The treats don't look very good but I love the tin!
> 
> View attachment 417310
> 
> 
> Hannah


That tin is very nifty. Reminds me of a smaller version of the one you got me in SS last year, which was totally brilliant as it's the only tin Freya and Rafa have never been able to open, despite pooling their considerable brain power. Har Har har


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was meant to be going out but we haven't gone...so I'm having a mooch around the interwebby thing...

https://www.lauraashley.com/en-gb/en/embroidered-kitty-cat-and-spot-t-shirt/ts145a91ts

I'm very tempted...if it was coral I'd buy it in a millisecond!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My new mug


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Our new hearth "friend"










from a local charity shop - the manageress knows I'm a mad cat lady so often saves cat related items for me  I just couldn't resist the colours !


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Our new hearth "friend"
> 
> View attachment 418765
> 
> 
> from a local charity shop - the manageress knows I'm a mad cat lady so often saves cat related items for me  I just couldn't resist the colours !


And a wonderful expression too


----------



## huckybuck

Just bought one of these Tees

https://funnyteeshirts.co.uk/crazy-...MI09mahoeI5QIVxJ-zCh1bLgiNEAkYAiABEgIt0fD_BwE


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Saw these in Peacocks over the weekend

















unfortunately I don't 'do' pj's (hot flushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!) but thought one or two of you might like them


----------



## Tawny75

Bertie'sMum said:


> Saw these in Peacocks over the weekend
> 
> View attachment 418831
> View attachment 418832
> 
> 
> unfortunately I don't 'do' pj's (hot flushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!) but thought one or two of you might like them


Ooooh i like them


----------



## ewelsh

Boden


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am grumpy. I got all excited about a Christmas cat blouse...but there's woofers on it too, which doesn't work for me...but it might work for others 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...ite?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## huckybuck

Just asked a friend who likes in Barcelona if she'd pick up two t shirts for me.

















https://www.suara-store.com/en/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love that jumper @ewelsh - not sure Boden fits me though :/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

When anyone finds any cat Christmas jumpers, could you please post links to them here. I've only found one in Primark so far - and you know it's nigh impossible to ever get anything in Primark, gone in a blink of an eye!


----------



## chillminx

Mrs Funkin said:


> When anyone finds any cat Christmas jumpers, could you please post links to them here. I've only found one in Primark so far - and you know it's nigh impossible to ever get anything in Primark, gone in a blink of an eye!


https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/477...f=sr_gallery-1-3&organic_search_click=1&col=1

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/551...f=sr_gallery-1-4&organic_search_click=1&frs=1

and I rather like this T-shirt, though it's not actually Christmassy. 

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/626...llery-2-41&organic_search_click=1&frs=1&col=1


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love that jumper @ewelsh - not sure Boden fits me though :/


Are joking! Look at yourself!


----------



## Soozi

Bertie'sMum said:


> Saw these in Peacocks over the weekend
> 
> View attachment 418831
> View attachment 418832
> 
> 
> unfortunately I don't 'do' pj's (hot flushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!) but thought one or two of you might like them


Oooh I love the PJs! I wear stuff like that in the house not for bed! Lol!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Soozi said:


> Oooh I love the PJs! I wear stuff like that in the house not for bed! Lol!


Actually I'm thinking I may get a pair and just use the top as a sweatshirt over my jeans or joggers (they're quite cheap - about £12 if I remember correctly !)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I happened to be in Portsmouth today - so went to Primark to try to get their cat Christmas jumper. Alas not there...but they did have cat Christmas PJs - husband bought them for me  The bottoms are really cute. I shall wear them from November 1st as my previous Crimbo jim jams are much too big now 

https://www.primark.com/en/categories/womens/pyjamas/set/cat-christmas-pyjamas/p/128240270


----------



## LeArthur

https://direct.asda.com/george/home...nge/SET4635,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M08G08C07

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, I've a funny feeling it has.


----------



## chillminx

Those are very cute @lea247


----------



## Tawny75

lea247 said:


> https://direct.asda.com/george/home...nge/SET4635,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M08G08C07
> 
> Apologies if this has already been mentioned, I've a funny feeling it has.


I have the salt and pepper pots all ready for next weekend!


----------



## Joy84

No trip is complete without a fridge magnet for me and this is a mighty fine one :Cat


----------



## Charity

Lots of lovely cat clothes at Newchic

https://www.newchic.com/nc/cat-jumpers/2.html?pagesize=35&sort=1&from=nav


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Lots of lovely cat clothes at Newchic
> 
> https://www.newchic.com/nc/cat-jumpers/2.html?pagesize=35&sort=1&from=nav


the cat clothes are quite cool! But I'm not sure about the third item that come up on link 

H


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> the cat clothes are quite cool! But I'm not sure about the third item that come up on link
> 
> H


Not your style Hannah?:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Not your style Hannah?:Hilarious


I'm too old!!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I'm too old!!


Can't " like" it. Be young at heart!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Willow_Warren said:


> the cat clothes are quite cool! But I'm not sure about the third item that come up on link
> 
> H


Looks good to me and cheap too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm I wonder if someone has been moonlighting...I almost bought them, almost...


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if someone has been moonlighting...I almost bought them, almost...
> 
> View attachment 420904
> View attachment 420905


Awww you should have bought the cushion! It's fab! ❤


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if someone has been moonlighting...I almost bought them, almost...
> 
> View attachment 420904
> View attachment 420905


Love them. Where are they from?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ebonycat Ponden Mill of all places (the cushion is a bit glittery too)! I saw them in the window as I walked to Lidl. Classy me


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if someone has been moonlighting...I almost bought them, almost...
> 
> View attachment 420904
> View attachment 420905


Ooh ooh ooh where is Ponden Mill???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My mistake HB, it’s called Ponden Home nowadays. I might have to get a cushion...


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> My mistake HB, it's called Ponden Home nowadays. I might have to get a cushion...


Oooo you learn something new every day!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Lots of lovely cat clothes at Newchic
> 
> https://www.newchic.com/nc/cat-jumpers/2.html?pagesize=35&sort=1&from=nav


I pressed the link @Charity and a bare bottom came up as I scrolled down! Did you see it?!


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> I pressed the link @Charity and a bare bottom came up as I scrolled down! Did you see it?!


Certainly did but I copied the link at page 2 so as to avoid that pic, don't want to be banned from CC for inappropriate posting


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Certainly did but I copied the link at page 2 so as to avoid that pic, don't want to be banned from CC for inappropriate posting


Very cheeky


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah!

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...mper/GEM718718,default,pd.html?cgid=D1M1G20C5



Subtle, eh?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...mper/GEM718718,default,pd.html?cgid=D1M1G20C5
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle, eh?


Will you model it for us Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If it looks alright, then of course


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh that’s the one - is it a proper jumper???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looking at the fabric composition I think it's a nice fine knit  Paws crossed! Should be here on Friday so I hope to collect it after work on the way home.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looking at the fabric composition I think it's a nice fine knit  Paws crossed! Should be here on Friday so I hope to collect it after work on the way home.


Fab let me know what it's like and how sizing is as def want to order one!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I shall indeed  I’ve ordered an M and an L as I’m between their size guide. I had a fine knit from Asda a few years back and it came up pretty big IIRC.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you're someone that likes a festive duvet cover, look at this:

https://purrsandbarks.co.uk/collect...the-santa-paws-bed-set?variant=30427189379133

Super cute.

P.S. @huckybuck - I've not collected the jumper yet as needed to dash home yesterday due to Vet trip. Expect feedback next week.


----------



## Emmasian

Ooh I love the duvet set! Not sure about the g string with no seams bare bott thing though. I mean how does it stay up?? If it's some sort of adhesive just imagine taking it off. YOWCH!!


----------



## Soozi

This made me giggle!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm a bit sad, the jumper wasn't quite what I hoped, bit of a funny fit. Maybe it's just me...not much point having it if it doesn't fit properly though  Boooo.


----------



## Joy84

Spotted in Morissons


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The green one is really cute


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm a bit sad, the jumper wasn't quite what I hoped, bit of a funny fit. Maybe it's just me...not much point having it if it doesn't fit properly though  Boooo.


oh no Mrs F that's annoying!! If you think you are a funny fit then I most def will be as well.

so on the look out once more ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I shall be keeping my eyes peeled too @huckybuck - fear not, I shall post here if I find anything that looks promising


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## DolomiTTe

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 421453


I love that! It would be perfect if it were a long sleeved ladies top.


----------



## lullabydream

DolomiTTe said:


> I love that! It would be perfect if it were a long sleeved ladies top.


Could you put a thin long sleeved top under it do you think? Was wondering if that would work? Any ideas fashionistas of CC?


----------



## ewelsh

lullabydream said:


> Could you put a thin long sleeved top under it do you think? Was wondering if that would work? Any ideas fashionistas of CC?


Oh yes I often ware long sleeved tops under my t shirts! Just try and match the neck line and it looks good!


----------



## Ali71

I'm quite tempted....

https://www.littlewoods.com/joe-bro...NK-DpgV_eP6RlfJpf51HbBU6g3HYuaxkwQs5HiAVHHbT4

Just the thing with leggings and boots


----------



## Tawny75

Ali71 said:


> I'm quite tempted....
> 
> https://www.littlewoods.com/joe-bro...NK-DpgV_eP6RlfJpf51HbBU6g3HYuaxkwQs5HiAVHHbT4
> 
> Just the thing with leggings and boots


Now that is nice!


----------



## ewelsh

Very pretty @Ali71 perfect for those with tiny bottoms, unlike us sandbags


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Directly from Joe Brown’s it’s £15 cheaper if you are tempted


----------



## Ali71

Lol @ewelsh our resident burpee queen I doubt that very much!!

Oooh thanks @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just leaving this here for the Joe Brown's fans 

https://www.joebrowns.co.uk//christmas-kitty-tunic-wc528#colour=253


----------



## huckybuck

Look what naughty @Soozi has treated me to!!!! Mrs D's find from George!!!

It's lovely and soft and I think will fit me perfectly!!!!

Thank you so much Sooz - I love it!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! It's arrived already 

Here I am in mine! I'm sorry I told you a little fib (in fairness, I would have liked the sleeves to be slightly longer, so that was my "fits funny" excuse :Hilarious ).


----------



## huckybuck

When it turned up today I did think “what was Mrs F on about” lol 

Then I twigged there must have been a sneaky stop HB from buying one pact going on!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! It's arrived already
> 
> Here I am in mine! I'm sorry I told you a little fib (in fairness, I would have liked the sleeves to be slightly longer, so that was my "fits funny" excuse :Hilarious ).
> 
> View attachment 421718


BTW - you look amazing in it!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

And whilst doing the usual zooming in - I like your “log” thingy bob for the tech “thingy ma jig” on top......... is it a speaker or camera or Alexa thing? And where did you get the wooden log shelfy thing?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks HB 

I am the worst fibber in the world, so I couldn't lie and say it was horrible fabric or design as I love it. I am sorry but @Soozi made me do it hahahahaaaa!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, the thing with the little round thing on top is a giant scratching post (I think that's what you mean, bottom left of picture? Scratch post in the lounge, I know...but it saves the sofa arm). On the back left next to the curtain with the Sonos on top, is a railway sleeper. We have one in each corner with a Sonos. We were only saying the other night how much we like them  Randomly, husband found them on eBay, I think the size we have were about £80 each.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...hash=item2a5585409a:m:mj6_SYKBFuOo80yqHlqMAhw


----------



## lullabydream

Oh wow, @Soozi @Mrs Funkin and @huckybuck I never suspected a thing and was actually sad for you @Mrs Funkin that the top arrived and was a funny fit!

Looks amazing as already said!


----------



## Psygon

Ali71 said:


> I'm quite tempted....
> 
> https://www.littlewoods.com/joe-bro...NK-DpgV_eP6RlfJpf51HbBU6g3HYuaxkwQs5HiAVHHbT4
> 
> Just the thing with leggings and boots


Was looking at this yesterday! Really like it


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh it’s a railway sleeper!!! And sonus!

I was thinking it might be good for a camera - the only things that might be spanner’s are the HBs!

ETA are they heavy enough not to knock over? Could they be a stool for a 9kg cat?


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, the thing with the little round thing on top is a giant scratching post (I think that's what you mean, bottom left of picture? Scratch post in the lounge, I know...but it saves the sofa arm). On the back left next to the curtain with the Sonos on top, is a railway sleeper. We have one in each corner with a Sonos. We were only saying the other night how much we like them  Randomly, husband found them on eBay, I think the size we have were about £80 each.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...hash=item2a5585409a:m:mj6_SYKBFuOo80yqHlqMAhw


Do you have the Sonos set up as surround sound??


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! It's arrived already
> 
> Here I am in mine! I'm sorry I told you a little fib (in fairness, I would have liked the sleeves to be slightly longer, so that was my "fits funny" excuse :Hilarious ).
> 
> View attachment 421718


Looks fab!


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Do you have the Sonos set up as surround sound??


You are a nosey as me :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband reckons it weighs about 12kg. He's just picked it up to check 

ETA: Yes @Psygon we have the Sonos Playbar under the tv and then two Play:1 speakers in each back corner of the lounge.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> You are a nosey as me :Hilarious


I'm sure people only post photos online so people like you and me can be as nosy as possible :-D


----------



## Psygon

I'm currently planning a custom cat top. This is my mock up!

I'm going to change the heads as this was from a different project I've been working on, but the concept is the same!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> I'm sure people only post photos online so people like you and me can be as nosy as possible :-D


Well if you would kindly ignore the archway, that would be great. I have *no* idea why the previous owners wanted it like that - but they did. We have discussed it and decided it's not worth the effort or cost to us to have a door made to go there.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well if you would kindly ignore the archway, that would be great. I have *no* idea why the previous owners wanted it like that - but they did. We have discussed it and decided it's not worth the effort or cost to us to have a door made to go there.


We have an archway at the top of our stairs... I'm also not really sure why it's there! And similarly I'm not sure it's worth the effort to remove it. In our house I have the fear that trying to may reveal some strange scary thing. We randomly met the builder who converted our house and our neighbors 20 years ago and he said the people doing the conversion cut a lot of corners... There is a bit of our neighbors house held up with a scavenged bit of railway track rather than a steel beam =-O


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband reckons it weighs about 12kg. He's just picked it up to check


Had to giggle at that, that's something my OH would do. Although he's probably not good at estimating in my opinion


----------



## lullabydream

Psygon said:


> We have an archway at the top of our stairs... I'm also not really sure why it's there! And similarly I'm not sure it's worth the effort to remove it. In our house I have the fear that trying to may reveal some strange scary thing. We randomly met the builder who converted our house and our neighbors 20 years ago and he said the people doing the conversion cut a lot of corners... There is a bit of our neighbors house held up with a scavenged bit of railway track rather than a steel beam =-O


Oh dear!

If its any consolation we desperately need our hallway, landing re doing. It's the only thing that we haven't altered since we moved in, but we know it will cost a fortune as we fear all the plaster will tumble down. Am currently not prepared for the muck or finance of it. Don't honestly think it's been touched much since it was built in the 1890s!


----------



## chillminx

ewelsh said:


> Very pretty @Ali71 perfect for those with tiny bottoms, unlike us sandbags


Yes, tiny bottoms and also tiny boobies I think! LOL xx


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! It's arrived already
> 
> Here I am in mine! I'm sorry I told you a little fib (in fairness, I would have liked the sleeves to be slightly longer, so that was my "fits funny" excuse :Hilarious ).
> 
> View attachment 421718


Thanks for keeping up the deceit hun! Lol! 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious xxx


----------



## chillminx

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! It's arrived already
> Here I am in mine! I'm sorry I told you a little fib (in fairness, I would have liked the sleeves to be slightly longer, so that was my "fits funny" excuse :Hilarious ).
> View attachment 421718


I love your new top Mrs F! 

But you look nothing like I had imagined you might look! xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's funny @chillminx - I am often rather disappointing


----------



## Soozi

:Shy


huckybuck said:


> Look what naughty @Soozi has treated me to!!!! Mrs D's find from George!!!
> 
> It's lovely and soft and I think will fit me perfectly!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Sooz - I love it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 421717


Glad you like it hun! xxx


----------



## chillminx

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's funny @chillminx - I am often rather disappointing


Haha, you are a silly-billy Mrs F!  Not disappointing at all! You look lovely, a sight for sore eyes, my sweet  xx. ((hug))


----------



## BarneyBobCat

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/477...Q5AWS-TixRl5FhLXY-xnSmDAmK2RJo0GmSBvYO2UeNy8Q


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm wondering if husband is buying me a crimbo pressie...if he is I'm very tempted to ask for this 

https://www.yumi.co.uk/black-cat-printed-tunic-with-pocket-detail/


----------



## Milo’s mum

Our newest piece of FuRRRrrrrrrniture!


----------



## Tawny75

@Mrs Funkin Have you seen the Christmas cards on the cats protection online shop?

https://www.catsprotectionshop.co.uk/acatalog/Dashing-Through-the-Snow-10-cards-81683.html#SID=45


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Tawny75 I had very similar (or even the same) last year from RSPCA  I only sent them to special people, the rest got common non-tabby-cat cards. There may be one or two left in my card box.


----------



## Tawny75

I am at the Festive Gift Fair and treated myself to a sign.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just had this made fo my new kitchen


----------



## huckybuck

lymorelynn said:


> Just had this made fo my new kitchen
> View attachment 422624


Ooh that's brilliant - where from????


----------



## lymorelynn

huckybuck said:


> Ooh that's brilliant - where from????


https://www.cattylicious.com/
Custom made.


----------



## Charity

That's lovely Lynn


----------



## ewelsh

Love that Lynn, I do believe they will be inundated with orders now! X


----------



## Tawny75

So many cat tshirts!!!!
https://www.moteefe.com/store/cat-m...jkGJ_o308jasVinH8-lsL-fIiO7DMlRfD6NEMwt0XkXH0


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> So many cat tshirts!!!!
> https://www.moteefe.com/store/cat-m...jkGJ_o308jasVinH8-lsL-fIiO7DMlRfD6NEMwt0XkXH0


Did you get one Tawny? What is their sizing like?


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Did you get one Tawny? What is their sizing like?


I didn't but I am a larger lady (size 20) so I have ordered a mens v neck XXL. I shall report back


----------



## Soozi

If any of you spot nice T shirts with long sleeves give me a shout please? I have stick arms and never wear short sleeves! Lol


----------



## Tawny75

Soozi said:


> If any of you spot nice T shirts with long sleeves give me a shout please? I have stick arms and never wear short sleeves! Lol


Soozi, the link that I posted are all available in avrious styles including long sleeves x


----------



## Soozi

Tawny75 said:


> Soozi, the link that I posted are all available in avrious styles including long sleeves x


Oooh yes there are plenty! Haven't checked on shipping costs and the prices are a little punchy for T shirts so hopefully they will be decent quality. Thanks Hun. xxx


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I didn't but I am a larger lady (size 20) so I have ordered a mens v neck XXL. I shall report back


Haven't looked through it all yet but so far, like the 3 cats on dandelion

Ps. What's shipping cost?


----------



## Tawny75

Shipping was £3.89

I have ordered the red one of the cats in santa hats in the snow


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Shipping was £3.89
> 
> I have ordered the red one of the cats in santa hats in the snow


Thank you. I went to the library to use their computer for a proper look at the T-shirts, jumpers and I'm thoroughly confused by their sizing guideline


----------



## Joy84

Some nice Christmas tshirts on Wish...

www.wish.com/share/0290huxlcr

www.wish.com/share/4447huxpan


----------



## Smuge

I suppose this isnt really the point of the thread, but I didn't want to start a thread and it is for slaves...

We are moving into our new house soon and I thought it might be refreshing change if it stayed vaguely nice.

There is £100 off some of the fancy cordless Dysons for Black Friday, none of the 'animal' ones though... dunno if thats even important. On the other side of the spectrum, there is a decent deal on their "Dyson Ball Animal 2" which is huge and heavy, but supposedly the most powerful hoover on the planet... I see the appeal of that aswell. Our hand me down Henry isn't really up to dealing with 3 adult Persians if im honest.

I like the idea of the snazzy cordless ones, but with the short battery life etc maybe its just more practical to buy the massive powerful one


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge I have two dysons, the big old heavy powerful one and a cordless V9 ( I think ) 
I LOVE my cordless and it gets used everyday twice a day, and I have 6 pets who molt it's a god send, .. I have slate flooring, oak flooring and carpet, it's brilliant on all. Then once a week I use my big old heavy Dyson

Invest in the cordless you won't regret it. You'd be surprised how much you can hoover in 30 mins.


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> @Smuge I have two dysons, the big old heavy powerful one and a cordless V9 ( I think )
> I LOVE my cordless and it gets used everyday twice a day, and I have 6 pets who molt it's a god send, .. I have slate flooring, oak flooring and carpet, it's brilliant on all. Then once a week I use my big old heavy Dyson
> 
> Invest in the cordless you won't regret it. You'd be surprised how much you can hoover in 30 mins.


the deal is on the V7 though, not the higher spec V9 and if i'm honest its hard to picture spending over £300. I do think a cordless would be nice though


----------



## ewelsh

I've had the V7 also, again it was brilliant.

Ask @huckybuck she is a Dyson fan also! I think it's worth it


----------



## Soozi

I could not be without my Dyson cordless! Because of its weight and convenience it gets used every day! I only get my big hoover out once a week if that!


----------



## Smuge

It is tempting and I admit I like the idea of a cordless dyson for more regular use, but surely our current hoover (an ancient Henry) would still be needed for bigger cleans?

If we got the "Dyson Ball Animal 2 vacuum" it would be big and heavy, but capable of all tasks.

Tough one


----------



## Soozi

Smuge said:


> It is tempting and I admit I like the idea of a cordless dyson for more regular use, but surely our current hoover (an ancient Henry) would still be needed for bigger cleans?
> 
> If we got the "Dyson Ball Animal 2 vacuum" it would be big and heavy, but capable of all tasks.
> 
> Tough one


You could get your old Henry serviced and buy the Dyson cordless for everyday? I've got a Henry too which still has terrific suction (my house is all solid floors) but so bulky and heavy to use everyday. Sorted! Lol!


----------



## TriTri

I recommend the Dyson cordless too and bought mine two or three years ago in the Black Friday sale. My nieces cordless Dyson is a newer version with a longer battery running time, and it’s not heavy, but not sure which model it is. I also recommend the Dyson hairdryer (gift) .


----------



## Smuge

We got this in the end, mostly as a result of all your cat-hair tested reviews. Dont let me down PF 









We were able to try one in the shop and liked it. It may be a little underpowered (the 9 and 10 are supposed to be like normal hoovers) but it should be a lot easier to keep on top of it


----------



## TriTri

Smuge said:


> We got this in the end, mostly as a result of all your cat-hair tested reviews. Dont let me down PF
> View attachment 423041
> 
> 
> We were able to try one in the shop and liked it. It may be a little underpowered (the 9 and 10 are supposed to be like normal hoovers) but it should be a lot easier to keep on top of it


Very nice indeed. Was it a Black Friday offer @Smuge?


----------



## Smuge

TriTri said:


> Very nice indeed. Was it a Black Friday offer @Smuge?


Yea they had £100 off both the V7 and V8


----------



## TriTri

Smuge said:


> Yea they had £100 off both the V7 and V8


Good. Very nice.


----------



## huckybuck

You won’t look back - the cordless last for ages these days - I hardly ever use my corded and don’t know if I’d ever actually buy one again (and we have quite a big house with large rooms but it copes well).


----------



## ewelsh

Well, how is your Dyson @Smuge


----------



## Soozi

Don’t forget to fully charge it before use! I’m sure you will love it! Takes the hard work out of hoovering!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Well, how is your Dyson @Smuge


It only had a few mins of charge but we liked it. Picked up a lot of hair. Charged it overnight, will give it a try after work

Should be good for cleaning the car


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> It only had a few mins of charge but we liked it. Picked up a lot of hair. Charged it overnight, will give it a try after work
> 
> Should be good for cleaning the car


Great  yes I do my car with mine. I have even popped mine in the back of my car, driven 25 miles to hoover someone else's house and lost no battery time!


----------



## Smuge

Would have loved a V10, you could feel the difference. But just wasnt going to spend £500 on a Hoover lol


----------



## ewelsh

Sophie Allport has lots of cat things on sale


----------



## chillminx

I bought one of the Sophie Allport cat beds last year and it was tiny! Only suitable for a kitten. To small for either of my girls and they are quite small build adult cats. Pity, as it was quite a pretty bed.


----------



## Smuge

I love black Friday. I am really good at hunting down deals etc at any time so Black Friday is my time to shine 

We are finally completing on our new house in Jan, so my partner and I aren't doing presents this year (also why we passed on the secret santa this year). However.... she never said the cats couldn't buy her a present 

I have always liked the idea of buying one of those large canvases for the wall. I found a site which was running a 70% off black Friday coupon for one their huge "premium" canvases. I got a big canvas full of some of our favourite pictures of all 3 cats together for £20 including courier delivery. I was delighted with this, she will love it and it was an absolute bargain at 70% off.

As far as I know she doesn't read this forum so I should be safe mentioning it here.


----------



## ewelsh

Excellent @Smuge you bargain hunter you  I'm sure Mrs Smuge will be delighted as that's so personal and close to the heart! Big brownie points to you


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Well, how is your Dyson @Smuge


Finally got around to giving it a proper test today. We have a large kitchen/diner/livingroom in our house. Did it all today with the new Dyson and it went really well. Wouldnt say I'm overly fond of having to manage battery life, doing this room basically took a full charge but that included doing under sofas etc which hadnt been hovered in ages.

Picks up cat hair really well, even when used on ash's giant pillow etc. One of my few non battery complaints is how small the capacity of the tub is - I think I emptied it atleast 3 times (but that was under sofas etc during a deep clean) I noticed that the V10 could hold a lot more

The cats dont like hoovers and were suspicious ot the dyson, but it is a lot less noisy than Henry and I think they were more curious than anything else


----------



## Tawny75

Tawny75 said:


> I didn't but I am a larger lady (size 20) so I have ordered a mens v neck XXL. I shall report back


@SbanR it fits really nicely. Not too tight, room in the arms, the only thing is because it is a men's it is very long, but I am only 5'2" so that is not their fault.

Good material so I am very happy!


----------



## huckybuck

Smuge said:


> I love black Friday. I am really good at hunting down deals etc at any time so Black Friday is my time to shine
> 
> We are finally completing on our new house in Jan, so my partner and I aren't doing presents this year (also why we passed on the secret santa this year). However.... she never said the cats couldn't buy her a present
> 
> I have always liked the idea of buying one of those large canvases for the wall. I found a site which was running a 70% off black Friday coupon for one their huge "premium" canvases. I got a big canvas full of some of our favourite pictures of all 3 cats together for £20 including courier delivery. I was delighted with this, she will love it and it was an absolute bargain at 70% off.
> 
> As far as I know she doesn't read this forum so I should be safe mentioning it here.


Can we have a link please?


----------



## Psygon

Soozi said:


> Don't forget to fully charge it before use! I'm sure you will love it! Takes the hard work out of hoovering!


we have a cordless dyson too.... but really the thing that took the hard work out of hoovering is our robot vacuum. Just love it!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> @SbanR it fits really nicely. Not too tight, room in the arms, the only thing is because it is a men's it is very long, but I am only 5'2" so that is not their fault.
> 
> Good material so I am very happy!


Thanks. Must get my skates on and order then
It's just that I Think I'm a Small, but but instructions say if in doubt order one size up???:Artist:Bag


----------



## Smuge

huckybuck said:


> Can we have a link please?


https://www.snapfish.co.uk/canvas-prints

70% off the one size with the coupon. But theres another coupon for 50% off anything on the site


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not cat themed in my usual way - but thought you might like to know that [email protected] has two packs of Pet Remedy plug in diffuser refills for £10.50 - cheaper than anywhere else by a fair bit. I bought three packs in store earlier.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not cat themed in my usual way - but thought you might like to know that [email protected] has two packs of Pet Remedy plug in diffuser refills for £10.50 - cheaper than anywhere else by a fair bit. I bought three packs in store earlier.


This is brilliant - I will go tomorrow although they do home delivery as well.


----------



## TriTri

Viovet online, have Easypill putty packs of 4 for just £5.19. Delivery has gone up, so it’s worth ordering more than one item.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs BBC got this yesterday:


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Mrs BBC got this yesterday:
> View attachment 423769


Ooooh! That's cute!


----------



## Psygon

Spotted these on the TK Maxx website this morning. Not many left if people want one!

















https://www.tkmaxx.com/women/clothing/tops/blue+white-stripe-cat-motif-shirt/p/12075546

https://www.tkmaxx.com/women/clothing/tops/white-cat-face-shirt/p/12127264


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sainsbugs have a whole new bunch of cat PJ's and nighties....and @Charity look Bunty is on a blouse 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...red?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sainsbugs have a whole new bunch of cat PJ's and nighties....and @Charity look Bunty is on a blouse
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...red?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


I think Bunty must be leading a secret life, first on an advert and now modelling. Quite like that one.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Spotted these on the TK Maxx website this morning. Not many left if people want one!
> 
> View attachment 424225
> View attachment 424226
> 
> 
> https://www.tkmaxx.com/women/clothing/tops/blue+white-stripe-cat-motif-shirt/p/12075546
> 
> https://www.tkmaxx.com/women/clothing/tops/white-cat-face-shirt/p/12127264


Damn - the stripe one is out of stock!!


----------



## Smuge

Love it


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> Love it
> 
> View attachment 424962


That's really beautiful, your OH will be totally chuffed!


----------



## LeArthur

On the front of a card


----------



## LeArthur

Spotted in TK Maxx!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cute little sweatshirt new in Sainsbury's. They have a few cat themed items at the moment...

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...rey?searchTerm=Cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay, I know our cats are all pretty cool but I couldn't resist...


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cute little sweatshirt new in Sainsbury's. They have a few cat themed items at the moment...
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...rey?searchTerm=Cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


Nooooo, I've just gone and 'accidentally' ordered this. I REALLY need to stop looking in here!! :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry @DolomiTTe  I am a terrible "print" addict, so love to look for cute kitty themed things.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sainsbugs comes up trumps again!

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...avy?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## Charity

I definitely like that one, same as on my Christmas jumper


----------



## Psygon

Sainsbury seems really good for cat stuff. I just got some of the PJs


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sainsbugs comes up trumps again!
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Navy-'Meow'-Cat-Flocked-Long-Sleeve-Sweatshirt-/136805609-Navy?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


Oh no, I wish I'd seen this one when I ordered the other sweatshirt, as I'd have ordered it too. Minimum order for click and collect is £20, and I've already had to order something else to achieve it for the first one. I've had an email today to say it's arrived, so will collect it in the morning. I'll let you know what it's like :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It only appeared today, sorry  I must try harder to tempt you to buy things 

It is also a really good job I don't have any small girls...or they'd be head to toe in Sainsbugs cat outfits!


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cute little sweatshirt new in Sainsbury's. They have a few cat themed items at the moment...
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...rey?searchTerm=Cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


Well, I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so called in to collect this on my way home from work. Knowing that their sizes are on the large side, I ordered a size 8, same as my last one. Could have done with a 6 really, but it's fine for a slouchy look and will look great with skinny jeans and boots. I really like it.


----------



## Charity

I went to Sainsburys yesterday, primarily to get this one - https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Navy-'Meow'-Cat-Flocked-Long-Sleeve-Sweatshirt-/136805609-Navy?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct - couldn't find it anywhere. Found the grey one, not in my size , looked at lots of lovely cat PJs, not one that I liked in my size .

Went home and ordered the two sweatshirts online  Thank you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

i think It depends on what grade of store you have @Charity - my nearest is very small but I have two that have more. I think I'd get told off if I bought more cat themed clothes...though the navy one is really really tempting 

Glad to be of service


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I went to Sainsburys yesterday, primarily to get this one - https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Navy-'Meow'-Cat-Flocked-Long-Sleeve-Sweatshirt-/136805609-Navy?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct - couldn't find it anywhere. Found the grey one, not in my size , looked at lots of lovely cat PJs, not one that I liked in my size .
> 
> Went home and ordered the two sweatshirts online  Thank you @Mrs Funkin


Hehehehehe. Charity you should come to the Midlands. We have all 3 ( shirt as well)

@Mrs Funkin the sleeves are very long. You won't have any complaints on that score if you get this


----------



## Charity

Mine arrived today. They are quite large so if you like a close fit then a size smaller than normal might do. Agree the arms are long. I like the navy one better than the grey but that's individual taste..


----------



## Joy84

There's a sale at Paperchase and there are some cat items there!
https://www.paperchase.com/en_gb/stationery/pens/ballpoint/feline-zen-slim-pen.html

https://www.paperchase.com/en_gb/stationery/notebooks/lined-page/not-today-cat-ruled-notebook.html


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ah... I saw this cat mug in paperchase at the weekend, but it was still £7.50... (at £5 i may have been tempted )
https://www.paperchase.com/en_gb/ch...tmas-gifts/vintage-garden-cat-handle-mug.html

Oh... please tell me I don't need these! (I really do like a lot of Sophie Allport - I could easily make up an order...)

https://www.sophieallport.com/collections/sale/filter-range-black-cat

H x


----------



## lullabydream

Oooo speaking of mugs, was in B and Ms yesterday saw a couple of cat mugs. Can't remember if they have been mentioned way back. Usually look down most aisles as I go. 

Apologises I didn't get photos, but had a 7 year old child with me who wanted to buy some slime, apparently it was more important than to look at the cat cups. Although she did like them, she does like cats, and dogs her family own both and the cat sleeps in her bedroom on her bed most nights!


----------



## Joy84

Willow_Warren said:


> Ah... I saw this cat mug in paperchase at the weekend, but it was still £7.50... (at £5 i may have been tempted )
> https://www.paperchase.com/en_gb/ch...tmas-gifts/vintage-garden-cat-handle-mug.html
> 
> Oh... please tell me I don't need these! (I really do like a lot of Sophie Allport - I could easily make up an order...)
> 
> https://www.sophieallport.com/collections/sale/filter-range-black-cat
> 
> H x


That mug is lovely!
Unfortunately they didn't have them in the shop I visited, only saw it online.
I am using my FELINE ZEN pen at work today and it's brightening up my day every time I look at it


----------



## Charity

Do I dare buy* another* cat top


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Charity oohhh that is nice artwork!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Do I dare buy* another* cat top
> 
> View attachment 428661


Link please!!!


----------



## Charity

https://www.cottontraders.com/women/tops-and-t-shirts/#


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sainsbugs comes up trumps again!
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Navy-'Meow'-Cat-Flocked-Long-Sleeve-Sweatshirt-/136805609-Navy?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


Damn, couldn't help myself ... I've just had to buy this! Didn't do much good for my carbon footprint either as I had to visit two stores at totally opposite ends of the M65 (Colne and Preston) to get it.

I do love it though, and the size isn't as large as the last one, so the 8 fits me better. 

I just need to stay out of this thread now, as this cat clothing obsession really must stop!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry @DolomiTTe  I won't tag you in anything I find then..hehehe.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Ah... I saw this cat mug in paperchase at the weekend, but it was still £7.50... (at £5 i may have been tempted )
> https://www.paperchase.com/en_gb/ch...tmas-gifts/vintage-garden-cat-handle-mug.html
> 
> Oh... please tell me I don't need these! (I really do like a lot of Sophie Allport - I could easily make up an order...)
> 
> https://www.sophieallport.com/collections/sale/filter-range-black-cat
> 
> H x


Bargain!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just in case anyone likes a bit of bling bling...Swarovski have released a bangle, necklace and ring:

https://www.swarovski.com/en_GB-GB/...t-Bangle-Light-multi-coloured-Rhodium-plated/


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Want one


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just in case anyone likes a bit of bling bling...Swarovski have released a bangle, necklace and ring:
> 
> https://www.swarovski.com/en_GB-GB/...t-Bangle-Light-multi-coloured-Rhodium-plated/


These are lovely Mrs f but I still keep looking for the original!!



BarneyBobCat said:


> Want one
> View attachment 428958


Ok these are weird but I kind of like them - wonder if I can get away with one playing golf - it might scare the opposition!!!


----------



## huckybuck

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SLHP-Glass...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Ok @ewelsh it isn't quite what you are looking for but I have just ordered one to see what it's like as I couldn't resist - hope it's as nice as it looks as it's obviously coming from overseas (delivery around 10th Feb!!!!)


----------



## ewelsh

Oh oh it just jumped into my amazon basket! I'll blame you if my husband complains :Hilarious:Hilarious

Thank you @huckybuck Fingers crossed it's as pretty as the photos!

Oh that soup maker is brilliant! I think of you every time I have soup :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Continuing my promotion of Sainsbugs and their cat clothing range, I bring you a new top 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...red?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Continuing my promotion of Sainsbugs and their cat clothing range, I bring you a new top
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...red?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


There is a nice large Sainsbury at Lincoln, sadly not close to the town centre but just another reason for those considering go to Lincoln for a meet up...


----------



## Jenny1966

https://www.snootyfoxgifts.co.uk/products/cat-doorstops

Door stops anyone


----------



## Joy84

I've broadened my horizons today, was taken to a total geeky/nerdy paradise- Forgotten Planet shop which I never knew existed as I don't read comic books, play games or like anything fantasy really ...
But blimey, not only have I bought a Pusheen cross stitch kit I also got a comic book:








The back cover is slightly squashed so it was on sale for £1.99 ... and ...








It's a signed copy :Smuggrin


----------



## Willow_Warren

Needed a new notebook for work, these two fell into my basket! (Only one is cat related, but I thought I would share both)


----------



## huckybuck

OOH @ewelsh jars arrived this morning - they are slightly smaller than I expected but gosh they are really nice!!

I hope you will be as pleased as I am...

Off to order a couple more lol!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> OOH @ewelsh jars arrived this morning - they are slightly smaller than I expected but gosh they are really nice!!
> 
> I hope you will be as pleased as I am...
> 
> Off to order a couple more lol!!!!


Oooohhhh good! I'm still waiting for mine!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just back from visiting my local Dunelm store and saw these
























they're meant as children's armchairs, but I think they'd be perfect for our furries.  (prices are £38 - £45)


----------



## Tawny75

BarneyBobCat said:


> Want one
> View attachment 428958


The only problem I have with these is that because I wear specs, they just steam me up all the time.


----------



## Joy84

I went to Cambridge today and discovered a shop I've never heard of before even though we have 4 in London as it turns out 
So, souvenirs from Cambridge :Hilarious
https://www.neon-sheep.com/printed-canvas-tote-bag-p31766.aspx/Red/










Calendar was from another shop


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> OOH @ewelsh jars arrived this morning - they are slightly smaller than I expected but gosh they are really nice!!
> 
> I hope you will be as pleased as I am...
> 
> Off to order a couple more lol!!!!


@huckybuck have your other jars arrived yet? I'm STILL waiting for mine! Think I will message the seller today!


----------



## huckybuck

Not yet but I didn’t actually order them when I thought I did - I’d left them in my basket lol! 

I ordered them last week so I would probably expect them from some time next week or so. 

Yours do seem to have taken a long time though so would def message the seller.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck have your other jars arrived yet? I'm STILL waiting for mine! Think I will message the seller today!


Ahh thinking about it - do you think they come from China???????


----------



## ewelsh

@Joy84 I just placed an order from Neon-Sheep your fault


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Ahh thinking about it - do you think they come from China???????


it doesn't say where they come from ! I've sent my message so let's wait and see!


----------



## LeArthur

Dunelm have a new collection.

https://www.dunelm.com/search?q=Cats+in+waiting


----------



## ewelsh

Look what's arrived 

good find @Joy84 its a lovely bag


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a little heads up if anyone wants any of the awesome cat things at Sainsbury’s that it’s 25% off Tu started today


----------



## Amanda Sturdy

https://www.pewtergiftware.com/cats-at-home-sewing-station-925-p.asp
My daughter got me this for Christmas I love it they also do tiny boxes with cats


----------



## Amanda Sturdy




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, I may accidentally have bought some PJs and the grey sweatshirt in Sainsbugs in the sale today. Got the dark blue traditional PJs for £7 and the sweatshirt for £8. The sweatshirt was never carried by our Sainsbugs, so it obviously must have been an "ordered in and returned" item...it now has a home  Ideally I'd have liked size 14 but the size 12 actually fits, which is exciting. I bought the cream top with little cats on last week with my nectar points - also in a size 12. Of course, there's no way I'm really a size 12 and Sainsbugs are obviously very generous in sizing but *grin*


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, I may accidentally have bought some PJs and the grey sweatshirt in Sainsbugs in the sale today. Got the dark blue traditional PJs for £7 and the sweatshirt for £8. The sweatshirt was never carried by our Sainsbugs, so it obviously must have been an "ordered in and returned" item...it now has a home  Ideally I'd have liked size 14 but the size 12 actually fits, which is exciting. I bought the cream top with little cats on last week with my nectar points - also in a size 12. Of course, there's no way I'm really a size 12 and Sainsbugs are obviously very generous in sizing but *grin*


Lets have a look then


----------



## ebonycat

Yes, let’s have a look x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here I am  I think it's okay size wise.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here I am  I think it's okay size wise.
> 
> View attachment 431914


Looks great.
You look fantastic xx


----------



## LeArthur

This came up on a Facebook ad, which makes me think I'm going to asked to do something this week I'd rather miss out on 

https://m.shein.co.uk/Letter-And-Ca..._fbadsgbdpatee190104260&ref=www&rep=dir&ret=m


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @lea247 I like that t shirt, I'm off to get one @huckybuck WILL want one too


----------



## ewelsh

Well I ended up getting three t SHIRTS!


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Well I ended up getting three t shits!


Sorry


----------



## Emmasian

ewelsh said:


> Well I ended up getting three t shits!


And I'm sure you bought the T Shirts as well!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Locktopic:Kiss


----------



## ewelsh

Emmasian said:


> And I'm sure you bought the T Shirts as well!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Locktopic:Kiss


:Jawdrop:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
well spotted @Emmasian  hilarious :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha  Oh @ewelsh you make me chuckle.

Husband said yesterday, "Oh, look, another cat jumper...what would you wear if we had a tortoise?"

I do wonder about him sometimes...


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha  Oh @ewelsh you make me chuckle.
> 
> Husband said yesterday, "Oh, look, another cat jumper...what would you wear if we had a tortoise?"
> 
> I do wonder about him sometimes...


So I just Googled 'tortoise jumper' to find things you could wear, should you have a tortoise. The Google results were far better


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh I love those tortoise jumpers! I wish they had been around when I had my Tortoise Shelly.

( I know not a very original name)


----------



## ewelsh

@lea247

look at what arrived











Oh and look these jumped in the delivery bag as well! How on earth did that happen


----------



## LeArthur

https://www.emmabridgewater.co.uk/products/pink-hearts-pussycat-1-2-pint-mug


----------



## Ali71

Not sure if any of you have seen these, they appeared in my Facebook feed this morning! Seems to be posters for different breeds too (as well as loads of t-shirts and hoodies etc)



























I could spend a lot of money here!! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

In case anyone had their eye on the Swarovski cat things, they have 40% off at the moment.

https://www.swarovski.com/en_GB-GB/...Necklace-Light-multi-coloured-Rhodium-plated/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh it's been a long time! However I may have had these love jimjams jump into my basket on the way home from work yesterday. They are really cute, the cats are wearing tiny golden crowns 

I'm going to give them to husband so I will have something to unwrap at Christmas.

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...mas/GEM775859,default,pd.html?cgid=D1M1G20C18


----------



## chillminx

Mrs Funkin said:


> Gosh it's been a long time! However I may have had these love jimjams jump into my basket on the way home from work yesterday. They are really cute, the cats are wearing tiny golden crowns
> 
> I'm going to give them to husband so I will have something to unwrap at Christmas.
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...mas/GEM775859,default,pd.html?cgid=D1M1G20C18


They are very cute Mrs F  But I'm sad you wouldn't have a prezzie from your OH to unwrap at Christmas unless you buy it yourself . Maybe "Father Christmas" could deliver you a gift (if has your address, )


----------



## Ali71

They are lovely @Mrs Funkin - bit too warm for me to sleep in but fab loungewear x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @chillminx don't be sad! We don't buy loads of gifts for each other any more, as we don't need anything. I tend to buy a couple of things for him - and he just gets stressed out about what I'd need/want, do I buy a pressie or two for myself then it's all good. He's bought me very expensive things in the past - but we've moved away from that.

So really, truly, don't be sad for me I'm very happy with the way we do it 

@Ali71 they aren't too thick actually, really soft too, so they will be fine in the autumn/winter.


----------



## chillminx

Aww that's good Mrs F.  x.

Actually my OH and I are similar inasmuch as we no longer tend to buy expensive gifts for each other (as we don't really need anything). In recent past Christmases I've put together a Christmas stocking for OH with a collection of various small gifts, some useful, some edible, some plain silly.


----------



## Ali71

We are the same here too @Mrs Funkin... OH prefers some "pointers" (aka instructions) but we have set a limit so the gifts are small. We treat each other when we see something throughout the year, Christmas for us is a lovely time to rest up x


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cat themed gifts 
I especially love the lynx cushion design


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Gosh it's been a long time! However I may have had these love jimjams jump into my basket on the way home from work yesterday. They are really cute, the cats are wearing tiny golden crowns
> 
> I'm going to give them to husband so I will have something to unwrap at Christmas.
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...mas/GEM775859,default,pd.html?cgid=D1M1G20C18


That ribbon is rather strategic Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, it's at the bottom of the top @SbanR I thought it was on the bottoms but it's not


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, it's at the bottom of the top @SbanR I thought it was on the bottoms but it's not


Top or bottom, its still very strategically placed!:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

I just bought this. Had some vouchers and it's 20% off too










https://www.boden.co.uk/en-gb/estella-jumper-navy-meow/sty-k0252-nvy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at this cute cardigan in Sainsbugs 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...ack?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at this cute cardigan in Sainsbugs
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...ack?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


Are you getting it Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It could be nice as a work cardigan for the winter


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> It could be nice as a work cardigan for the winter


Go on then, treat yourself
You haven't bought anything for such a long while


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh you're so cheeky @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh you're so cheeky @SbanR


You'll look gorgeous in it Mrs F
Combined with all your running, you'll look as svelte as a model


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cat masks! Multiple designs:

https://www.surfdome.com/Rip-N-Dip-Ventilated-Face-Mask/sd50197006.htm?colour=Lord+Nermal+Black


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Cat masks! Multiple designs:
> 
> https://www.surfdome.com/Rip-N-Dip-Ventilated-Face-Mask/sd50197006.htm?colour=Lord+Nermal+Black
> 
> View attachment 449711
> View attachment 449712


At £20 each!!!!!:Woot:Woot:Woot
I've toppled over in a dead faint!


----------



## lymorelynn

Well look what fell into my basket while I was looking for pyjamas for my mum  whoops  (I did find some for her too  )


----------



## Charity

They look nice @lymorelynn and they've got Siamese on I see. Fell in your basket....pull the other one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @lymorelynn I share your pain of things jumping into your basket...look what jumped into my virtual basket on Sainsbugs 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Christmas-Cat-In-A-Stocking-Print-Shirt/137937890


----------



## lymorelynn

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @lymorelynn I share your pain of things jumping into your basket...look what jumped into my virtual basket on Sainsbugs
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Christmas-Cat-In-A-Stocking-Print-Shirt/137937890


Oh, that's cute


----------



## popcornsmum

Willow Animal Sanctuary have a variety of cuddly kitties for sale! I have a few different ones! They also have a ton of other cat themed stuff for sale and I'm buying some Simon's Cat bits for OH for xmas! 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/670...49165121846432/?sale_post_id=3349165121846432


----------



## Whompingwillow

Jaguar door handles, tacky and beautiful  love them


----------



## dsuuwia

My lovely pinny, they also have tea towels, a cushion and napkins in this pattern.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! I love my new Christmas blouse   










The pictures are so cute close up. There's a kitty tangled in lights, one with a turkey leg in front of it...Sainsbugs really are good at the cat patterned things.


----------



## scatatonic

Bought a dollhouse... Then found someone who makes miniatures of your pet... Couldn't resist!


----------



## raysmyheart

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I love my new Christmas blouse


This is an absolutely beautiful blouse @Mrs Funkin and a super photo! There is no better pattern for Cat lovers than this! Wishing you much happiness each time you wear it.


----------



## ChaosCat

scatatonic said:


> Bought a dollhouse... Then found someone who makes miniatures of your pet... Couldn't resist!


Oh wow! That's totally brilliant!


----------



## raysmyheart

scatatonic said:


> Bought a dollhouse... Then found someone who makes miniatures of your pet... Couldn't resist!


This is awesome and so well-done!:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just in case anyone who has a woofer and a pushkin wants a Christmas jumper, this was spotted earlier in Sainsbugs 










Very soft knit too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sainsburys are coming up trumps again with a new nightie, PJs and two new blouses...one of which is this one:

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...red?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=

Cute, huh?


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sainsburys are coming up trumps again with a new nightie, PJs and two new blouses...one of which is this one:
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...red?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=
> 
> Cute, huh?


Oh I like that 

I've just looked at the pjs & I love the cat print tradition pjs.

I was in Sainsbury's this morning but I avoided the clothes section as I really can't afford it this month.
I do have my saved points that I save for every Christmas so maybe I will.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love the pink blouse too, might have to order it in - although using my points could be good too, excellent idea @ebonycat  Not that I am going anywhere to wear anything, obviously! I bought the cat traditional PJs last year from Sainsbugs (two different designs, I got them both in the sale, actually) and they are really nice and warm and comfy.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love the pink blouse too, might have to order it in - although using my points could be good too, excellent idea @ebonycat  Not that I am going anywhere to wear anything, obviously! I bought the cat traditional PJs last year from Sainsbugs (two different designs, I got them both in the sale, actually) and they are really nice and warm and comfy.


I think it was last year or the year before you posted Sainsbury's Christmas cat pjs, I brought 4 sets!!!!! I loved them.
Sainsbury's clothes are great value & they wash really well too x


----------



## Charity

Guess who should get a pair of these @popcornsmum.

Womens Christmas Red Popcorn Cosy Socks 2 Pack | Tu clothing (sainsburys.co.uk)


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Guess who should get a pair of these @popcornsmum.
> 
> Womens Christmas Red Popcorn Cosy Socks 2 Pack | Tu clothing (sainsburys.co.uk)


 I love these!! Shame our nearest Sainsburys is almost a 2 hour drive


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heads up that Sainsbugs have 70% off lots of their Christmas jumpers/tops/blouses...not sure if it’s online too but I saw the red jumper I posted above with 70% off. 

As an aside I ordered the dusky pink cat blouse and it’s really cute  It’s online only, even husband likes it. The colour is dusky and so in my palette


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I love my new Christmas blouse
> 
> View attachment 453273
> 
> 
> The pictures are so cute close up. There's a kitty tangled in lights, one with a turkey leg in front of it...Sainsbugs really are good at the cat patterned things.


Lovely photo @Mrs Funkin you are looking fabulous and I love your blouse x


----------



## raysmyheart

I received this vintage Cat brooch as a gift this week. I Love it!♥






:Cat


----------



## Spirited_Violet

This card that looks just like Freya its so cute!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Libby has a double!  Do you think I'll be able to tell visitors Libby is a model for cat cards? :Smuggrin


----------



## Ali71

I might have just slipped this into my basket.....

https://www.shein.co.uk/Cat-Ear-Det...ar08menu04dir02~~8_4_2~~real_2151~~~~0~~50001


----------



## lymorelynn

Very cute


----------



## lullabydream

Bought this for OH. Our first cat cup. £2.99 at B&Ms
It's huge!


----------



## Soozi

lullabydream said:


> View attachment 466316
> 
> Bought this for OH. Our first cat cup. £2.99 at B&Ms
> It's huge!


That's fab! Wait a while and you will have a cupboard full! Lol! Oh and tea towels!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes. The tea towels. I love a cat tea towel!


----------



## TriTri

This was from Etsy. My eldest niece bought me it a couple of months back. I was a bit disappointed that the red ink bled front and back and the back wording wasn't centralised, but I still love it!


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> View attachment 466316
> 
> Bought this for OH. Our first cat cup. £2.99 at B&Ms
> It's huge!


Oohhhh! Must remember to go and see if it's in my local store - as if I don't have enough mugs
But it'll be a good size for brewing my ginger tea


----------



## lullabydream

TriTri said:


> This was from Etsy. My eldest niece bought me it a couple of months back. I was a bit disappointed that the red ink bled front and back and the back wording wasn't centralised, but I still love it!
> View attachment 466329


My friend does vinyl so does cups, I have dog hair don't care, I need a cat quote now to match!
I don't know how that's run. Vinyl shouldn't go in the dishwasher but my OH says a cup a cup is a cup. My friend did my son a Harry Potter quote mug and it's been through the dishwasher lots of time and is fine. So I don't get it. However not all vinyl is made equally.


----------



## lullabydream

Forgot to add, maybe I should really do tea towels instead because as my OH says we have too many mugs and cups here already!


----------



## TriTri

lullabydream said:


> My friend does vinyl so does cups, I have dog hair don't care, I need a cat quote now to match!
> I don't know how that's run. Vinyl shouldn't go in the dishwasher but my OH says a cup a cup is a cup. My friend did my son a Harry Potter quote mug and it's been through the dishwasher lots of time and is fine. So I don't get it. However not all vinyl is made equally.


Oh thank you! I bought these inkjet water-slide decal papers to have a go myself, but haven't managed to get around to it yet.

I hand-wash the new mug to be on the safe side. Mugs I've had photos of put on, are fine in the dishwasher.


----------



## Psygon

TriTri said:


> Oh thank you! I bought these inkjet water-slide decal papers to have a go myself, but haven't managed to get around to it yet.
> 
> I hand-wash the new mug to be on the safe side. Mugs I've had photos of put on, are fine in the dishwasher.


Photo mugs tend to be printed using a dye sublimation process so should be pretty fixed to the surface and not run at all.

You can make waterslide papers waterproof if you use modge podge dishwasher safe gloss. But the application process can cause streaks as you apply it with a brush. You also have to wait a month for it to cure before it's waterproof!


----------



## lullabydream

I am ashamed to say, and darent even share the picture of the plates.. Plus they need washing. In my desperation of nice plates for Ivy, and no charity shops to look through I bought 2 cat plates from Poundland. They have a cat with a sort of Tutu on and ballet slippers.. The cat is lilac

I must apologise for my bad taste immediately


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> Photo mugs tend to be printed using a dye sublimation process so should be pretty fixed to the surface and not run at all.
> 
> You can make waterslide papers waterproof if you use modge podge dishwasher safe gloss. But the application process can cause streaks as you apply it with a brush. You also have to wait a month for it to cure before it's waterproof!


Thank you.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes. The tea towels. I love a cat tea towel!


I did look into tea towels when I was doing the xmas mugs... and this has just reminded me. Found a place that would do 25 tea towels printed for about £110 (not including actually posting them out or anything...). Heh

They did oven gloves too


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My new T-Shirt - the wife won't let me leave the house in it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I have a similar one "my cat is cooler than yours" with a little tabby cat face underneath. I do leave the house in it too


----------



## Annealise

Have been redecorating the house over the last few months and have now decided to change a lot of my wall prints. Wondered what you thought of this one with a white frame. It will be the only cat one apart from a little charcoal drawing of a cat - I have to rein myself in lol.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh yes I like that @Annealise


----------



## urbantigers

I've just bought this from eBay


----------



## blkcat

Annealise said:


> Have been redecorating the house over the last few months and have now decided to change a lot of my wall prints. Wondered what you thought of this one with a white frame. It will be the only cat one apart from a little charcoal drawing of a cat - I have to rein myself in lol.
> 
> View attachment 466919


Love <3


----------



## huckybuck

It's fab @Annealise

I can't buy a picture UNLESS it's a cat :Hilarious


----------



## Annealise

I


huckybuck said:


> It's fab @Annealise
> 
> I can't buy a picture UNLESS it's a cat :Hilarious


I know what that's like lol - I ended up with so many over the years, you would think I had a shrine to cats.


----------



## Annealise

As if we haven't got enough cat mugs but I came across this nice one today. It has writing inside saying ' My best friend has four legs'.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sainsbury's are back to their old cat loving selves 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...ink?searchTerm=Cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=

There's a pink sleeveless blouse too, with cat outlines on it.

I'm tempted by the pink sweatshirt...may have to pop in to see if I can get it with my nectar points.


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sainsbury's are back to their old cat loving selves
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Pink-'Cat-Person'-Sweatshirt/139110124-Pink?searchTerm=Cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=
> 
> There's a pink sleeveless blouse too, with cat outlines on it.
> 
> I'm tempted by the pink sweatshirt...may have to pop in to see if I can get it with my nectar points.


Finally a good use for nectar points! Lmao. The joke amongst the students back when I was in uni in West Yorkshire was that they were next to useless haha.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it feels like you need about a squillion points to save £10...but at least they are cold, hard “cash” equivalent


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Not cat related but this made me laugh


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Not cat related but this made me laugh
> View attachment 467071


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sainsbury's are back to their old cat loving selves
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Pink-'Cat-Person'-Sweatshirt/139110124-Pink?searchTerm=Cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=
> 
> There's a pink sleeveless blouse too, with cat outlines on it.
> 
> I'm tempted by the pink sweatshirt...may have to pop in to see if I can get it with my nectar points.


Ok need to get this!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went today but it's not in our Sainsbugs, so I shall order it I think


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sainsbugs come up trumps again 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...ono?searchTerm=Cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sainsbugs come up trumps again
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...ono?searchTerm=Cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


Oh that's adorable!


----------



## huckybuck

Gotta love a cat t shirt!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well...as I sit watching the Olympics having a squizz around, you will be pleased to note that Sainsbury's have produced a Halloween themed shirt 

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...red?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=

You know, just in case anyone is wanting something to go out in at Halloween...going out? Who would do something like that?

There's also a "skating cats" shirt too:

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...red?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=

Lots of lovely cat themed things on next as well, some nice new stacking mugs and matching coasters:

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st672574/268376#268376

These hand towels in JL might be coming to my downstairs loo soon:

https://www.johnlewis.com/anyday-john-lewis-partners-cats-hand-towels-pack-of-2-blue/p5141626

That'll do for now I think 

This has been a public service announcement. Heh.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> This has been a public service announcement


You joker you


----------



## ewelsh

Great squizzing @Mrs Funkin


----------



## slartibartfast

Looks like Potter!
A little notebook I found at Lidl, I couldn't resist (and it was just 0,59PLN), for those crochet patterns or maybe to start writing a book...


----------



## HaHaHa

After I fell ill once, my aunt bought me an automatic feeder in PetSolus. My food will appear regularly and quantitatively, and finally, I don't have to worry about gastrointestinal problems.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Had to share these mugs I picked up in Asda. Only £2 each!


----------



## DolomiTTe

Bethanjane22 said:


> Had to share these mugs I picked up in Asda. Only £2 each!
> 
> View attachment 475204


After vowing not to visit this thread again, because it costs me too much, I popped my head around the door and saw these. I don't shop at ASDA, but made a special trip this morning after I'd done my Morrison's shop, only to find they only had the Cat Mum mugs, grrrrr!! I bought it anyway, but the pair would have been better. Nice find by the way. :Cat


----------



## SbanR

DolomiTTe said:


> After vowing not to visit this thread again, because it costs me too much, I popped my head around the door and saw these. I don't shop at ASDA, but made a special trip this morning after I'd done my Morrison's shop, only to find they only had the Cat Mum mugs, grrrrr!! I bought it anyway, but the pair would have been better. Nice find by the way. :Cat


Go back another day. They'll have restocked


----------



## Guest

Those are super mugs


----------



## DolomiTTe

SbanR said:


> Go back another day. They'll have restocked


They didn't have a hook for the 'Dad' mugs, so it didn't look like they are stocking them. I'll ask my mother in law to keep an eye out as she shops there.


----------



## Emmasian

Awww @Bethanjane22 what are you doing to me?? I'm supposed to be reducing my vast array of mugs but I might have to have those. Wonder if Asda has a website that delivers them, they might stock both...


----------



## Emmasian

Hey @DolomiTTe check out this link and order online!

https://groceries.asda.com/product/single-mugs/george-home-cat-dad-mug/1000252187468


----------



## DolomiTTe

Awww, thanks for that, it's definitely an option.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Emmasian said:


> Awww @Bethanjane22 what are you doing to me?? I'm supposed to be reducing my vast array of mugs but I might have to have those. Wonder if Asda has a website that delivers them, they might stock both...


They are such a bargain! It was a joy to find something cat related, I've only ever seen them with Dog Mum and Dog Dad on. We're usually just resigned to 'Crazy Cat Lady!'


----------



## Psygon

My sister runs her own illustration company called 'Print is Dead' - art and illustration based on mythology, magic and the macabre - I hope it's OK to post a link to her cat things
https://www.printisdead.co.uk/search?type=product&q=cat

Most of her cat prints are based on a certain blue eyed tonkinese called Waffles


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> My sister runs her own illustration company called 'Print is Dead' - art and illustration based on mythology, magic and the macabre - I hope it's OK to post a link to her cat things
> https://www.printisdead.co.uk/search?type=product&q=cat
> 
> Most of her cat prints are based on a certain blue eyed tonkinese called Waffles


Oh my goodness her work is stunning!

As soon as payday comes around I'll be ordering some things for sure!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> My sister runs her own illustration company called 'Print is Dead' - art and illustration based on mythology, magic and the macabre - I hope it's OK to post a link to her cat things
> https://www.printisdead.co.uk/search?type=product&q=cat
> 
> Most of her cat prints are based on a certain blue eyed tonkinese called Waffles


You're a very talented family


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> You're a very talented family


 thank you!

Creativity definitely runs in our family. Journalism, graphic design, illustration, 3d modeling and music composition!


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh my goodness her work is stunning!
> 
> As soon as payday comes around I'll be ordering some things for sure!


In all honesty it was reading your thread in likes and dislikes that made me think, oooh I should post my sister's shop


----------



## DolomiTTe

SbanR said:


> Go back another day. They'll have restocked


Update ... I managed to find the Cat Dad mug in a different ASDA this afternoon on my day off work. I'm a happy bunny now! :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Note to self. I REALLY don’t need a cat themed Christmas duvet set.

Except I do!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Note to self. I REALLY don't need a cat themed Christmas duvet set.
> 
> Except I do!


Haha. Where's the link for us to see your new set?


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> Note to self. I REALLY don't need a cat themed Christmas duvet set.
> 
> Except I do!


Don't be a tease - where's the link??? 

I really do need a new Christmas duvet…. I do, really. And if it has cats on it too…….


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. It's only a cheap set from Asda:

https://direct.asda.com/george/home...t/GEM873174,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M04G04C02

I'm tempted…it's not many pennies


----------



## DolomiTTe

OMG, that's fantastic!!


----------



## SbanR

DolomiTTe said:


> OMG, that's fantastic!!


Another one for you to hunt down in your local Asda


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh. It's only a cheap set from Asda:
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/home...t/GEM873174,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M04G04C02
> 
> I'm tempted…it's not many pennies


Oh that's fab! Just bought a set. Cheap works for me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve just bought a set too…

You reckon I can get away with it in November :Cat :Smuggrin


----------



## urbantigers

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've just bought a set too…
> 
> You reckon I can get away with it in November :Cat :Smuggrin


it's always good to plan ahead


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've just bought a set too…
> 
> You reckon I can get away with it in November :Cat :Smuggrin


well it would have been rude not to!


----------



## urbantigers

My duvet set has just been delivered


----------



## SbanR

urbantigers said:


> My duvet set has just been delivered


Will we see it on your bed?


----------



## urbantigers

SbanR said:


> Will we see it on your bed?


Give it a few weeks….

It might even be modelled by Mosi and Kito


----------



## Willow_Warren

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/barndroem-duvet-cover-and-pillowcase-cat-pattern-green-90504398/

love the pattern… simple and not overstated… but it only comes on single duvet cover sizes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that is cute...I can't do IKEA duvets though as they aren't standard UK sizes. That's reminded me that I need to go and look at the Christmas cats duvet, I collected it on Friday and it's in the boot still.


----------



## popcornsmum

Just incase anyone needs any cat plates (for humans not cats!) I spotted these beauties on my local Animal Sanctuary selling page (they are the lovely Willows Animal Sanctuary who have the 65+ gorgeous cats who live in their cat hotel as they cannot be rehomed due to illness or behaviour!)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/670982169664754/permalink/4317628841666717/


----------



## KingPrawnNoodles

Willow_Warren said:


> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/barndroem-duvet-cover-and-pillowcase-cat-pattern-green-90504398/
> 
> love the pattern… simple and not overstated… but it only comes on single duvet cover sizes


Love that! Lovely pistachio colour . Shame about being a single only


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More duvet covers, just appeared on JL 

https://www.johnlewis.com/anyday-john-lewis-partners-cats-duvet-cover-set/p5091140

Nice to have a different colour for a change too.


----------



## Psygon

Has anyone on here ever ordered a piece of digital art of their cat (or dog/rabbit/kids etc), from somewhere like Etsy?

I'm interested in if you have ordered something bespoke and custom made and then only bought it digitally and then had it printed yourself?

For context, I've been considering updating my Etsy shop with framed canvases (same style as mugs). So I was checking out comparable products on Etsy to see if what I think I may need to charge looked really expensive compared to competitors.

What I found is that there are lots and lots of these digital only artworks or digital plus options around having it printed. I hadn't even considered digital options because personally I'd always want to buy a finished product, especially if it was a gift - but I appreciate not everyone is me!

So it got me thinking, has anyone ever bought something like this and then gone and got it printed, framed etc after purchase? I wonder at how much art ends up just being stuck in digital files and never printed on to something!

(hopefully ok to post some snapshots of what I was considering listing... )


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’ve only commissioned a non digital piece of art (a pencil portrait of my rabbit).

I suppose if I did order digital it would be nice to have the digital copy so I could re print (I would only print for personal use but it may be open to abuse by other buyers but I’m sure you’ve thought of that). Unless I had a very specific idea of what I wanted it printed as and it wasn’t something that was offered I don’t think I’d go digital only

I am also surprised by how cheap some handmade things are in Etsy… looked at cushions etc and either in a very slow sewer (which in fairness i am) or they really don’t even charge minimum wage rate.

good luck with your venture

P. s. Have I mentioned recently how much I love my mug


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think if I wanted one thing (eg a canvas) I'd probably order that item ready to go. I ordered a picture of Oscar to be digitally drawn by a forum member and it came printed (almost as a photo), we then framed it. Husband does photography so could cut a perfect mount size for it. I also have the image but not done anything else with it, partly as it's more of a photo.

If I ordered a digital image that could easily be put onto lots of things (like the designs you do), I'd expect to pay a bit more for it as I'd be sorting out my own tea towels/tote bags/mouse mat (or whatever, obv) and the seller wouldn't make money from each item.

I am with you @Willow_Warren about the costs, sometimes things are so cheap they look like they be an hourly rate of about £1 an hour! Sadly everybody wants everything really cheaply, so they'd sell nothing I guess if they priced it at what it's actually cost to make.

I love my mugs too


----------



## Psygon

Totally agree that some of the pricing seems unreasonable, can't understand how people price things so cheaply...

Once I factor in postage, etsy fees and the cost of the item it makes my illustration fee seem really expensive (and it'e below minimum wage)


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> Has anyone on here ever ordered a piece of digital art of their cat (or dog/rabbit/kids etc), from somewhere like Etsy?
> 
> I'm interested in if you have ordered something bespoke and custom made and then only bought it digitally and then had it printed yourself?
> 
> For context, I've been considering updating my Etsy shop with framed canvases (same style as mugs). So I was checking out comparable products on Etsy to see if what I think I may need to charge looked really expensive compared to competitors.
> 
> What I found is that there are lots and lots of these digital only artworks or digital plus options around having it printed. I hadn't even considered digital options because personally I'd always want to buy a finished product, especially if it was a gift - but I appreciate not everyone is me!
> 
> So it got me thinking, has anyone ever bought something like this and then gone and got it printed, framed etc after purchase? I wonder at how much art ends up just being stuck in digital files and never printed on to something!
> 
> (hopefully ok to post some snapshots of what I was considering listing... )
> View attachment 477555
> View attachment 477556
> View attachment 477557


I've bought some digital art in the past, I quite like being able to get it printed myself and it means I can print it on the kind of paper I like etc.

My friend does pet portrait commissions and only offers digital copies, and suggests where people can get it printed.

These are some of the commissions she's done. She's very talented and draws them all on her iPad. I've watched her doing it and she draws every single stroke of hair :Wideyed I've told her she could be charging so much more than she does for her commissions.

















Another friend of mine offers digital and print copies of her art, she gets a good mix of both in terms of sales.

I'd say go for it, I'd love to have some cute Luna & Nova cartoon prints done!

I agree though that Etsy fees are horrible and I don't think buyers realise how much Etsy takes and that profit margins are so so small. Even postage of a small parcel is £3 second class now. I've had someone tell me that postage is too high for my wax melt business, but I'm only charging what it actually costs :Banghead


----------



## Psygon

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've bought some digital art in the past, I quite like being able to get it printed myself and it means I can print it on the kind of paper I like etc.
> 
> My friend does pet portrait commissions and only offers digital copies, and suggests where people can get it printed.
> 
> These are some of the commissions she's done. She's very talented and draws them all on her iPad. I've watched her doing it and she draws every single stroke of hair :Wideyed I've told her she could be charging so much more than she does for her commissions.
> 
> View attachment 477595
> View attachment 477596
> 
> 
> Another friend of mine offers digital and print copies of her art, she gets a good mix of both in terms of sales.
> 
> I'd say go for it, I'd love to have some cute Luna & Nova cartoon prints done!
> 
> I agree though that Etsy fees are horrible and I don't think buyers realise how much Etsy takes and that profit margins are so so small. Even postage of a small parcel is £3 second class now. I've had someone tell me that postage is too high for my wax melt business, but I'm only charging what it actually costs :Banghead


I wrap the postage into the cost so that I can hide that, but I agree everything just costs so much and people don't realise that 

Your friends work is ace  I'm still learning to draw with my ipad but I'd love to do stuff like that, just not sure i have the drawing talent. Good thing about the cartoons is I really don't need to be able to draw


----------



## Bethanjane22

Psygon said:


> I wrap the postage into the cost so that I can hide that, but I agree everything just costs so much and people don't realise that
> 
> Your friends work is ace  I'm still learning to draw with my ipad but I'd love to do stuff like that, just not sure i have the drawing talent. Good thing about the cartoons is I really don't need to be able to draw


I toyed with the idea of putting the postage in with the cost of the item and then offering £1 or Free postage but then it makes the items look less appealing compared to similar ones. Damned if you do and damned if you dont sadly.

She only started during lockdown as she was furloughed and had nothing else to do. If you have a look on her instagram you can see how she has improved so much in a year. From what I've seen of the things you create, you've definitely got the creative flair to be able to branch out! I doodle a bit on my ipad in my spare time and there are some great youtube channels with tutorials to teach different techniques on procreate. I love iPad Lettering, I could write things in different calligraphy styles all day, but sadly I have to do boring day job stuff.


----------



## SbanR

Bethanjane22 said:


> I've bought some digital art in the past, I quite like being able to get it printed myself and it means I can print it on the kind of paper I like etc.
> 
> My friend does pet portrait commissions and only offers digital copies, and suggests where people can get it printed.
> 
> These are some of the commissions she's done. She's very talented and draws them all on her iPad. I've watched her doing it and she draws every single stroke of hair :Wideyed I've told her she could be charging so much more than she does for her commissions.
> 
> View attachment 477595
> View attachment 477596
> 
> 
> Another friend of mine offers digital and print copies of her art, she gets a good mix of both in terms of sales.
> 
> I'd say go for it, I'd love to have some cute Luna & Nova cartoon prints done!
> 
> I agree though that Etsy fees are horrible and I don't think buyers realise how much Etsy takes and that profit margins are so so small. Even postage of a small parcel is £3 second class now. I've had someone tell me that postage is too high for my wax melt business, but I'm only charging what it actually costs :Banghead


Wow! Your friend is very talented!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I went to my favourite independent garden centre yesterday as their Christmas rooms opened a few days ago...managed to get these lovely Gisela Graham cat tree ornaments  They are very sweet.

https://shop.giselagraham.co.uk/Chr...set-of-2-resin-dec-6cm-whitegold-cat-in-moon/


----------



## huckybuck

I forgot how much I love this thread!!!

And how I need to keep an eye on it coming up to Christmas lol!!

Those decorations are gorgeous Mrs F especially the white cat in the gold moon.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I went to my favourite independent garden centre yesterday as their Christmas rooms opened a few days ago...managed to get these lovely Gisela Graham cat tree ornaments  They are very sweet.
> 
> https://shop.giselagraham.co.uk/Chr...set-of-2-resin-dec-6cm-whitegold-cat-in-moon/


Oh Mrs F! Why did you have to post these! I'm a sucker for anything moon or celestial themed. I may have to buy these now ready for Christmas...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just doing a public service @Bethanjane22 

They are lovely IRL. I might have to use them not on my tree, not sure yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So the search for festive cat Christmas jumpers begins...this one isn't a festive jumper but it's cute:

https://www.newlook.com/uk/womens/clothing/knitwear/pink-fluffy-cat-crew-neck-jumper/p/804598679


----------



## DolomiTTe

Bought 3 of these cat bowls from B & M, a bargain for £2!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are really cute @DolomiTTe


----------



## Ali71

Oooh. Been a bit quiet on here lately!
Look what I just found on Joe Browns 

https://www.joebrowns.co.uk/kitty-cat-shirt-wa207#colour=352


----------



## Charity

More duvets. I love this, I'm mad on bedding and am seriously thinking of buying but I think my OH would be sleeping elsewhere. Do I dare buy it without telling him?

Furn. Meowy Christmas Duvet Cover and Pillowcase Set | Dunelm


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> More duvets. I love this, I'm mad on bedding and am seriously thinking of buying but I think my OH would be sleeping elsewhere. Do I dare buy it without telling him?
> 
> Furn. Meowy Christmas Duvet Cover and Pillowcase Set | Dunelm


Its lovely!! I'd definitely buy it haha x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh that is lovely  Now I wish I’d waited for this one rather than the Asda one - but then if I’d not bought the Asda one, this one wouldn’t have happened. 

Oh no! I can’t buy another one, can I?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh that is lovely  Now I wish I'd waited for this one rather than the Asda one - but then if I'd not bought the Asda one, this one wouldn't have happened.
> 
> Oh no! I can't buy another one, can I?


Oh yes you can!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're such a bad influence @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're such a bad influence @SbanR


:Hilarious
Happy to be of service


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin you need a Christmas cat duvet for every week in December..so better get buying!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I would if I had unlimited funds - alas I don’t and someone costs me a lot in medications and food that goes down the loo!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I would if I had unlimited funds - alas I don't and someone costs me a lot in medications and food that goes down the loo!


Completely understand. Just s nice dream,


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m looking forward to December 1st as the cat Christmas bedding is going on then  Might even sneak it on the weekend before!


----------



## urbantigers

You absolutely can buy more than one Xmas duvet! Shame yellow doesn’t match my decor 

the Asda one is going on my bed next week


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've caved! The cat festive duvet has gone on…










I think it's really cute  I know it's not even December but I've been really busy and wanted a treat that didn't involve calories!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've caved! The cat festive duvet has gone on…
> 
> View attachment 479757
> 
> 
> I think it's really cute  I know it's not even December but I've been really busy and wanted a treat that didn't involve calories!


That's really lovely @Mrs Funkin


----------



## urbantigers

I had planned to put mine on this weekend but I’m not well so it’s going to have to wait a few days. Will be going on this weekend though.

not sure why I thought it was a good idea to buy white bedding when I have a cat who sheds dark hairs


----------



## popcornsmum

I love the cat Xmas duvet! I've just brought the gingerbread men one from asda! Last year I brought a warm tartan one! I'm duvet obsessed and have a ridiculous amount of duvet covers yet tend to only rotate 3! Lol my grey cat one, a bee one and my tartan one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I still am looking for the Dunelm one as it fits my ochre colour palette....but I do like the cats wrapped in lights on this one. 

I have put the flannelette bottom sheet on though, for extra warmth and the blanket is at the ready


----------



## lullabydream

I was planning to change to my Christmas duvet today so I think you are perfectly normal @Mrs Funkin

We used to be the first in the street to put our Christmas trimmings up but most have them up already and we are late to the party.


----------



## Maurey

Was running out of soap, and I couldn't resist!










The place I got the dispenser from only sells it in a set with a refill bottle, but I'm tempted to get a second one for my other bathroom anyway lol


----------



## SbanR

Maurey said:


> Was running out of soap, and I couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 480193
> 
> 
> The place I got the dispenser from only sells it in a set with a refill bottle, but I'm tempted to get a second one for my other bathroom anyway lol


Is it a nice soap to use? Gentle on your hands?


----------



## Charity

Well, I took the plunge in a moment of madness and bought this bedding  OH wasn't impressed but Bunty inspected it and gave it the paws up.


----------



## Maurey

SbanR said:


> Is it a nice soap to use? Gentle on your hands?


I'm finding it surprisingly hydrating, yeah! Still need to use cream for the stress dermatitis on my hands, but using a combination of the soap and Xeracalm has gotten the worst of the scaly patch off the back of my hand, which my previous almond soap made worse. The smell might not be for everyone, but I really like it. It's subtle, and smells clean, for lack of a better comparison.

The one I have is specifically the Kao Biore Pawprint Dispenser set, or something to that effect - random listing I found online https://www.lazada.sg/products/japa...-body250ml-refill450ml-1-set-i1090806391.html

But there's also one by Kao that has a different design to the dispenser, but still produces a soap pawprint. Didn't find it on Amazon UK, sadly.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B097FGLK9B/ref=psdcmw_11056281_t1_B07MQCL1RD

Your best bet is probably a Japanese or Asian import store. Kao is a really popular company.


----------



## popcornsmum

A lovely buy for children, I got this gorgeous Pawsome Christmas Mini Boden top for my son!


----------



## bluesunbeam

Not sure if this is right for this thread but it is cat (or big cat) related and delicious.ROAR the company that makes it supports Panthera who are an organisation that are trying to stop the big cats from being exploited and killed.I confess to being an ice cream fanatic and this is my favourite one of all time. There are 3 other flavours in the range but this for me is by far the best.It is vegan but don't let that stop you trying it. I don't know how to put links up but i get it from Tesco.


----------



## Guest

Oh thanks! I will try it @bluesunbeam


----------



## ewelsh

I will try that ice cream too, thank you. Worthy cause


----------



## Charity

I'm looking online for a new shower curtain this morning and came across these two


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I'm looking online for a new shower curtain this morning and came across these two
> 
> View attachment 481822
> 
> 
> View attachment 481823


Have them both! Then you'll have a choice of which to show to reflect your mood that day


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Have them both! Then you'll have a choice of which to show to reflect your mood that day


I don't really like the second one and, anyway, they wouldn't fit my colour scheme :Meh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Now I’ve seen everything


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! New things are appearing now the sales are ending 

https://direct.asda.com/george/home...t/GEM899447,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M04G04C02


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! New things are appearing now the sales are ending
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/home...t/GEM899447,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M04G04C02


Could I please request that Mrs Funkin is banned from this thread as she's a bad influence. I'm now awaiting delivery of a duvet cover that I don't really need!! :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahahaha  That's made me chuckle @DolomiTTe


----------



## ewelsh

Dunhelm storage pots £4.00


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Dunhelm storage pots £4.00
> 
> View attachment 484211
> 
> 
> View attachment 484212


So cute. You getting them Mrs F?


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> Dunhelm storage pots £4.00
> 
> View attachment 484211
> 
> 
> View attachment 484212


He…he… I saw these online and was going to post exactly the same!. I so don't need a ither lunch bag but was tempted!


----------



## ewelsh

They are very small actually @Willow_Warren just the right size for cat food left overs. The smallest box would hold 4 cherry tomatoes if that helps x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hum… I've had a fight with my tupaware drawer already today :Hilarious

https://www.dunelm.com/search?q=nine+lives

My mug shelf is also overflowing! But I could do with a second water bottle (been checking what's in stock at my local store!)


----------



## urbantigers

Oh I love those storage tubs. I am due a visit to Dunhelm as I've not been since before covid. I need to look at cushions etc so may be tempted by those if they have them in store.

I bought this from Asda last weekend. I only popped into a small store for a few bits and couldn't resist

https://direct.asda.com/george/home...w/050456930,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M01G01C13


----------



## SbanR

urbantigers said:


> Oh I love those storage tubs. I am due a visit to Dunhelm as I've not been since before covid. I need to look at cushions etc so may be tempted by those if they have them in store.
> 
> I bought this from Asda last weekend. I only popped into a small store for a few bits and couldn't resist
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/george/home...w/050456930,default,pd.html?cgid=D26M01G01C13


Was it in with the linens?


----------



## urbantigers

SbanR said:


> Was it in with the linens?


Yes it was


----------



## blkcat

Just thought I'd stop by to share this. Tesco have some cute cat tea towels in at the moment. £3 for two, which I thought was a decent price too.








Mine have a few loose threads, but the fabric is nice.
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/308434862


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh I love tea towels! Thanks @blkcat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just for @DolomiTTe - more bedding 

https://www.cottontraders.com/produ...TdBBq0GDTLasDJRY1H2exatw45p9xqRQaAsvdEALw_wcB

https://www.jdwilliams.co.uk/shop/k...?pdBoUid=6010&optionColour=Navy&pdpClick=true
(this one there is also pale blue)

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/barndr...nGuAa6gJAuS7EOgjT1waArFUEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just for @DolomiTTe - more bedding


Hahaha, very funny, I thought you were banned!! :Hilarious I actually hid the last one in a cupboard when it arrived, I'm going to surprise my husband with it in the summer, and say "what, this old thing? I've had it for ages"! Luckily none of these match my bedroom, although I do love the JD Williams one.


----------



## ewelsh

Look what's arrived from @slartibartfast and it stinks, I mean really really stinks :Hilarious










Libby grabbed it and ran with it




























Lottie even loves the wrapping :Hilarious apparently it's the best wrapping ever….










Lottie has the chicken now  my dogs are avoiding both cats like the plague :Hilarious

Thank you @slartibartfast for my order xxxx


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> Look what's arrived from @slartibartfast and it stinks, I mean really really stinks :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 485626
> 
> 
> Libby grabbed it and ran with it
> 
> View attachment 485627
> 
> 
> View attachment 485628
> 
> 
> View attachment 485629
> 
> 
> Lottie even loves the wrapping :Hilarious apparently it's the best wrapping ever….
> 
> View attachment 485630
> 
> 
> Lottie has the chicken now  my dogs are avoiding both cats like the plague :Hilarious
> 
> Thank you @slartibartfast for my order xxxx


Cats on drugs!!!
So happy the girls like their new stinky friend, Dean sends furry kisses!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you Dean for your kisses and your input :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Ok...so since owning Ivy I have started getting a few cat ornaments as well as t-shirts.

Pixie inspired me to get this from eBay..


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Ok...so since owning Ivy I have started getting a few cat ornaments as well as t-shirts.
> 
> Pixie inspired me to get this from eBay..
> View attachment 489865


That's so sweet. It's amazing what knick knacks you can find


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> That's so sweet. It's amazing what knick knacks you can find


I thought so too!

I have a random collection of Yorkie ornaments that I love. 
My friend whose cat mad already has a massive cat collection and she volunteers at a charity shop so says she will look for some nice bits for me if they come in. She has good taste so I trust her.

@huckybuck hope you get to read this, I am getting quite a cat t shirt collection too!


----------



## ewelsh

That little cat is adorable, must be 1950’s with those eyes


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> That little cat is adorable, must be 1950's with those eyes


It's beswick cat so possibly. I have looked at some others on eBay, some go for ridiculous money or seller's want ridiculous money she was only a few pounds plus cheap postage and in immaculate condition.

I never had ornaments per se before but I quite like eclectic collections even though the dusting can be a nightmare. I cannot really fit in a cabinet sadly


----------



## raysmyheart

lullabydream said:


> Ok...so since owning Ivy I have started getting a few cat ornaments as well as t-shirts.
> 
> Pixie inspired me to get this from eBay..
> View attachment 489865


This is a wonderful piece @lullabydream. I collect vintage cat-themed postcards on ebay but I love to search "vintage cat figurines siamese" just for fun. Your ornament has the sweetest face and is truly a very nice find.:Cat


----------



## lullabydream

raysmyheart said:


> This is a wonderful piece @lullabydream. I collect vintage cat-themed postcards on ebay but I love to search "vintage cat figurines siamese" just for fun. Your ornament has the sweetest face and is truly a very nice find.:Cat


Thank you, I thought so too. I just was searching for white cat blue eyes ornament and found her!


----------



## raysmyheart

lullabydream said:


> I just was searching for white cat blue eyes ornament and found her!


It seems to work out that way for me, too, on ebay. Sometimes, it works out altogether that an ornament has a very special appeal, is in nice condition, and the price is very nice. You have a piece to treasure now. Enjoy your future searches, too!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Lots of fun cat things here:
https://www.redcandy.co.uk/gifts-for-cat-lovers


----------



## ewelsh

Have you seen the cat skateboard @BarneyBobCat I can see Barney loving that :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Have you seen the cat skateboard @BarneyBobCat I can see Barney loving that :Hilarious


Im trying really hard not to buy loads of stuff. He has a DJ turntable scratcher already - the skateboard is tempting!


----------



## ScrapCat

A Facebook ad just recommended this shirt to me, and I'm very tempted. 
https://www.shein.co.uk/Plus-Cat-Letter-Graphic-Tee-p-9503367-cat-1890.html


----------



## lullabydream

ScrapCat said:


> A Facebook ad just recommended this shirt to me, and I'm very tempted.
> https://www.shein.co.uk/Plus-Cat-Letter-Graphic-Tee-p-9503367-cat-1890.html


Don't go down the rabbit hole of shein.. unfortunately I did and now my cat t shirt collection is big, but my purse is sad.


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Don't go down the rabbit hole of shein.. unfortunately I did and now my cat t shirt collection is big, but my purse is sad.


You must model those t shirts for us! @huckybuck did hers


----------



## ScrapCat

lullabydream said:


> Don't go down the rabbit hole of shein.. unfortunately I did and now my cat t shirt collection is big, but my purse is sad.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I admittedly started going down it, but quickly had to muster the willpower to climb out, as I had just bought a cat tree and so hit this month's budget. (But I've definitely bookmarked it to go back there, later! )


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> You must model those t shirts for us! @huckybuck did hers


The internet isn't ready for that!


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> The internet isn't ready for that!


Sob


----------



## huckybuck

Bought this and just hoping it will arrive in time from the US…

https://etsy.me/3NK8fg0


----------



## huckybuck

Also bought this one…

Union Jack UK Flag Lion Face Great Britain Union Jack Flag T-Shirt https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B09VKG7...i_i_0MRVKBE5DWJEQFW6299Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> Also bought this one…
> 
> Union Jack UK Flag Lion Face Great Britain Union Jack Flag T-Shirt https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B09VKG7...i_i_0MRVKBE5DWJEQFW6299Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 492267


That's going to come in handy for the Women's Euro this year too .albeit lionesses don't have manes but the sentiment is there!


----------



## ScrapCat

The only thing stopping me from buying this is the fact that Jaga would probably soon outgrow it. :')

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1188440939/totoro-pet-bed-gift-bundle-studio-ghibli


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 493353
> 
> View attachment 493355


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The best bit


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Barney, you are BRILLIANT


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 493353
> 
> View attachment 493355


Genius!!!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> The best bit
> View attachment 493357


Love it :Hilarious


----------



## ScrapCat

Oh how I want a pair of these so bad. :') (I could honestly spend forever and a day just browsing Etsy. lol)
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1015710700


----------



## huckybuck

ScrapCat said:


> Oh how I want a pair of these so bad. :') (I could honestly spend forever and a day just browsing Etsy. lol)
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1015710700
> 
> View attachment 493825


Oh I LOVE these!!!


----------



## LittleEms

I got a new puzzle at the garden center yesterday


----------



## GingerNinja

LittleEms said:


> I got a new puzzle at the garden center yesterday
> 
> View attachment 493967


That's lovely!


----------



## lymorelynn

Only just the weather for this - my mother's Day present from my daughter :Cat


----------



## Annealise

LittleEms said:


> I got a new puzzle at the garden center yesterday
> 
> View attachment 493967


I love that, who makes these please?


----------



## LittleEms

Annealise said:


> I love that, who makes these please?


It looks like the company is called Galison


----------



## Annealise

LittleEms said:


> It looks like the company is called Galison


Thanks - I'll going to see if I can find it.


----------



## ScrapCat

Roll on July 19!!! 😻🎮
While I'm looking forward to seeing what the story will be like, just the whole "cat protagonist in a cyberpunk setting" sold it to me. lol


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I might have to get a PlayStation or Nintendo or whatever this runs on lol!


----------



## ScrapCat

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I might have to get a PlayStation or Nintendo or whatever this runs on lol!


It'll be available on PS4, PS5, and PC.


----------



## Maurey

ScrapCat said:


> Roll on July 19!!! 😻🎮
> While I'm looking forward to seeing what the story will be like, just the whole "cat protagonist in a cyberpunk setting" sold it to me. lol


Still sad it’s not coming to switch 🥲


----------



## BarneyBobCat

New cat bowl anyone?


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh yes I’ll take 4!!!! Or maybe 8 so I have spare while they are being washed 😂


----------



## huckybuck

Loosely cat themed 😂
Loving the cat bowl though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh are they the Love Island things @huckybuck ?


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh are they the Love Island things @huckybuck ?


Errr they might be 😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at these…they are so cute with the cats wrapped up as mummies!





__





Two Pack White Halloween Cat Mummy Hand Towels 41x71cm - TK Maxx UK


Buy Two Pack White Halloween Cat Mummy Hand Towels 41x71cm at TK Maxx




www.tkmaxx.com


----------



## 1507601

ScrapCat said:


> Roll on July 19!!! 😻🎮
> While I'm looking forward to seeing what the story will be like, just the whole "cat protagonist in a cyberpunk setting" sold it to me. lol


I just heard of this yesterday and really want to play it!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at these…they are so cute with the cats wrapped up as mummies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Pack White Halloween Cat Mummy Hand Towels 41x71cm - TK Maxx UK
> 
> 
> Buy Two Pack White Halloween Cat Mummy Hand Towels 41x71cm at TK Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tkmaxx.com


Note to myself: Next Halloween I need to crochet a stinky cat mummy And rat mummy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now there's a Halloween duvet cover:









Halloween Cats Reversible Duvet Set | Home | George at ASDA


• Multicoloured • 52% Recycled Polyester & 48% Cotton • Reversible. Shop from our latest range in Home.




direct.asda.com





There's a matching fleece blanket too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sainsbugs are coming up trumps with cat PJs again:



https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Pink-Cat-Print-Pyjamas/141166813-BrightPink?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=



They have a cute Halloween cat top, too, if you are going anywhere for Halloween.



https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Halloween-Black-Cat-%26-Pumpkin-Print-Top/141102650-Cream?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=



The Asda Halloween duvet cover is back in stock now too.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I bought some cat socks from fat face… (deviating from my usual black socks)








I my defence they were in the sale!!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sainsbugs are coming up trumps with cat PJs again:
> 
> 
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Pink-Cat-Print-Pyjamas/141166813-BrightPink?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=
> 
> 
> 
> They have a cute Halloween cat top, too, if you are going anywhere for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Halloween-Black-Cat-%26-Pumpkin-Print-Top/141102650-Cream?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=
> 
> 
> 
> The Asda Halloween duvet cover is back in stock now too.


Those are some of the nicest PJs I’ve seen recently!!


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely PJ’s @Mrs Funkin but that model is 5’8 I am 5’2 I wish they did shorts to match


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cute nighties in M&S now too:









2pk Cotton Rich Cat Print Nightdresses | M&S Collection | M&S


Feline fans can take a comfy cat nap in these cotton-rich nightdresses




www.marksandspencer.com





They have PJs too.


----------



## huckybuck

Not my purchase but my lovely neighbour bought this for me as a thank you for cat sitting a day and a half…along with a tea towel, some oils and a bottle of wine! 

I told her I didn’t need anything for it let alone a week’s worth of thank yous!!! £6.50 for a bar of chocolate!!!! She’s nuts! It better be nice lol!


----------



## ewelsh

thats pretty gift, shame to open it, but I would anyway 😂


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> thats pretty gift, shame to open it, but I would anyway 😂


It’s gone 🤣
It was nice actually but not £6.50 worth of nice, a block of dairy milk would have done just the job!


----------



## huckybuck

I am SOooooo tempted 

Smart Garden Products 1020922 Mystic Mog Solar Garden Figurine Amazon.co.uk


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I am SOooooo tempted
> 
> Smart Garden Products 1020922 Mystic Mog Solar Garden Figurine Amazon.co.uk




😂 go for it, but I wont be following you on this one, I haven't got over the Christmas dancing cat 😂


----------



## huckybuck

You can see I’m at a loose end today 😂

Gifts for Mum;Cat hand towels for Bathroom kitchen ,new home gifts Kitchen-house warming gifts new home,Cat Gifts;cat gifts for cat lovers;kawaii room decor;gift ideas for women (Leopard Cat) https://amzn.eu/d/aOtHIqY


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! Barney has been modelling


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That does look like Barney! Ones enough for me though


----------



## huckybuck

I wish it wasn’t £45 to wipe your feet on.









Leave Cat' Welcome Door Mat - Etsy UK


This Rugs item by Jimbobart has 1005 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 12 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## huckybuck

I am sooooo chuffed with Mystic Mog. She’s actually much nicer IRL than on Amazon.


























And I didn’t realise that her crystal ball changes colour!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Great for Halloween too @huckybuck 

Welcome to the family Mystic Mog 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Anyone need a Halloween outfit that's not fancy dress?



https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Halloween-Ghost-Cat-Leggings-/141205122?istCompanyId=07cf3c1d-7207-477f-aab0-212732e114dd&istFeedId=f9ebb2a9-5cb9-45dc-a78e-3563cc963047&istItemId=rxlarmwrm&istBid=t&utm_source=fi_&src=fi_&utm_medium=socialpaid&med=socialpaid&utm_campaign=24437155&utm_custom4=misc&utm_content=fd_&utm_custom3=cl_&utm_custom1=ml_&utm_custom2=rm_&utm_custom5=misc&utm_custom6=306191&fbclid=IwAR1A-4DORzqfxjfXVNHCOXIhAaoFntaYkgsrVutbgcaqSFTTROQnmDGh6zo&dclid=CPHq1cmY8fkCFTpEHQkdwYcLMQ


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cute tee shirt, too:



https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Halloween-Grey-Cat-Relaxed-Fit-T-Shirt-/141328421-Black?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cute tee shirt, too:
> 
> 
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk/p/Halloween-Grey-Cat-Relaxed-Fit-T-Shirt-/141328421-Black?searchTerm=cat:newArrivals&searchProduct=


Shame it has short sleeves, I'd have been tempted if it had long ones. Everything seems to be short sleeved these days, even in winter. I've only been warm enough to wear short sleeves on two occasions this year! Ooops, just remembered, I promised myself never visit this thread again, due to Mrs Funkin being a very bad influence!! 🤪


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm just providing a service @DolomiTTe  Some folk don't have time to search for themselves...! Hehe.


----------



## Brambles the cat

huckybuck said:


> Not my purchase but my lovely neighbour bought this for me as a thank you for cat sitting a day and a half…along with a tea towel, some oils and a bottle of wine!
> 
> I told her I didn’t need anything for it let alone a week’s worth of thank yous!!! £6.50 for a bar of chocolate!!!! She’s nuts! It better be nice lol!
> 
> View attachment 576321
> 
> View attachment 576322





huckybuck said:


> I wish it wasn’t £45 to wipe your feet on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Cat' Welcome Door Mat - Etsy UK
> 
> 
> This Rugs item by Jimbobart has 1005 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 12 Dec, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


 Hi Claire sure thats you name if not I apologise Just wondering if you still had the caithness cat ornament. If not its fine. I can't find one anywhere for myself Have been looking for a black cat one. Just wondering if people have seen any. I did see some on ebey but not cheap.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know how @DolomiTTe loves the cat themed bedding…so just for you, new in at Matalan (flashed up on my FB):









Green Cat Print Duvet Cover – Green


Calling all cat lovers, you'll love this perfect cat printed duvet set. Crafted from soft and durable polycotton, the bedding features a mix of calming neutral hues and is printed with an all-over kitty pattern. A gingham check reverse provides an alternative look. Includes one pillowcase for...




www.matalan.co.uk





There’s some cute Pjs too, cats doing yoga 

I’ve just looked at the duvet close up and it’s really cute, with Meezers!


----------



## huckybuck

Brambles the cat said:


> Hi Claire sure thats you name if not I apologise Just wondering if you still had the caithness cat ornament. If not its fine. I can't find one anywhere for myself Have been looking for a black cat one. Just wondering if people have seen any. I did see some on ebey but not cheap.


Hi Mark, I’ve just spotted the news about Tilly! How lovely. I am so glad you have been able to welcome another magical soul into your home - if it wasn’t for Brambles you would never have become such a crazy cat man!!! You will never forget her whilst her legacy of cat love lives on you know. 

I do still have the beautiful paperweight. It does remind me so much of Brambles I can completely understand why you would like one as a reminder. I haven’t seen that many around as I think they stopped making them but I have seen a few on EBay and I’d be happy to gift one your way if you remind me of your address. Send me a PM Mark. It would be a lovely way to remember Brambles xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's exciting, the cat baubles are on their way:

White cat:









Glass Christmas Cat Bauble | M&S


Complete with a Santa hat and cute bow, this cat bauble is a purr-fect decoration for the Christmas tree




www.marksandspencer.com





Ginger cat:






John Lewis Sugar Plum Cafe Ginger Cat Bauble


Buy John Lewis Sugar Plum Cafe Ginger Cat Bauble from our Baubles & Tree Decorations range at John Lewis & Partners. Free Delivery on orders over £50.



www.johnlewis.com


----------



## huckybuck

I wish they wouldn’t make cat baubles in glass. I’m sure most people who buy them will be animal/cat lovers and have pets themselves. We can’t have any glass ornaments lol!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Almost all my ornaments are glass - and some are very old and special. We are obviously lucky as Oscar has never really shown any interest in the tree, just going under it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Non-glass ginger cat bauble  






Buy Cat Christmas Bauble from the Next UK online shop


Shop for Cat Christmas Bauble at Next.co.uk. Next day delivery and free returns to store. 1000s of products online. Buy Cat Christmas Bauble now!




www.next.co.uk


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Buy Cox & Cox Christmas Felt Magic House from the Next UK online shop


Shop for Cox & Cox Christmas Felt Magic House at Next.co.uk. Next day delivery and free returns to store. 1000s of products online. Buy Cox & Cox Christmas Felt Magic House now!




www.next.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Stop it now @BarneyBobCat you know I’m mouse addicted! Well, you might not but look at him! Look at his little face


----------



## TriTri

The solar centre sell some great outdoor solar lights and about a month ago they finally bought one in the shape of a cat. It’s neon, so sadly it doesn't photograph well. It was £12 instead of £15.


----------



## TriTri

*I’ve ordered this and suspect it might be a bit too tacky to use, but wanted to see it anyway 🤣*









No Cats Scaredy Mice Mouse Hole Wall Sticker / Decal Cute - Etsy UK


This Wall Decals & Murals item by StickersfromLola has 9888 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 21 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## huckybuck

TriTri said:


> *I’ve ordered this and suspect it might be a bit too tacky to use, but wanted to see it anyway 🤣*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cats Scaredy Mice Mouse Hole Wall Sticker / Decal Cute - Etsy UK
> 
> 
> This Wall Decals & Murals item by StickersfromLola has 9888 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 21 Dec, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 577257


I’ve got two of these - love them!!!! We have one under the stairs and one on the landing. Very tasteful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The Christmas things are coming:

Sweatshirt









NW2 Christmas Merry Catmas Tree AdultsGrey Sweatshirt | Women | George at ASDA


•	Crew neck •	Long sleeve •	Jersey fabric •	Regular fit •	Machine washable. Shop from our latest range in Women.




direct.asda.com





This duvet cover I know @huckybuck will think is cute 









Christmas Vintage Cats Duvet Set | Home | George at ASDA


• Red & White • 52% recycled polyester, 48% cotton. Shop from our latest range in Home.




direct.asda.com


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @Mrs Funkin thank heavens I’m saving money with the heating 😂

That duvet has to be had!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just treated myself to these to keep my toes warm this winter


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @lymorelynn Pavers always do good comfy cat slippers too, I bought some for my mother. I like that your cats face opposite directions.


----------



## DolomiTTe

Mrs Funkin said:


> The Christmas things are coming:
> 
> Sweatshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NW2 Christmas Merry Catmas Tree AdultsGrey Sweatshirt | Women | George at ASDA
> 
> 
> •	Crew neck •	Long sleeve •	Jersey fabric •	Regular fit •	Machine washable. Shop from our latest range in Women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> direct.asda.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This duvet cover I know @huckybuck will think is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Vintage Cats Duvet Set | Home | George at ASDA
> 
> 
> • Red & White • 52% recycled polyester, 48% cotton. Shop from our latest range in Home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> direct.asda.com


Oh, blummin eck, I've been lured in here by Mrs F again!! I'm now going to have to buy the sweatshirt that I don't need!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm just doing a Public Service @DolomiTTe


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely slippers @lymorelynn nice toasty toes for you


----------



## Charity

Think I might get one of these for this winter 



https://images.dunelm.com/30770968.jpg?$standardplayerzoom$&img404=noimagedefault


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hocus Pocus A Cat Person Mens White Sweatshirt | Men | George at ASDA


•	Crew neck •	Long sleeve •	Jersey fabric •	Regular fit •	Machine washable. Shop from our latest range in Men.




direct.asda.com


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 578223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hocus Pocus A Cat Person Mens White Sweatshirt | Men | George at ASDA
> 
> 
> •	Crew neck •	Long sleeve •	Jersey fabric •	Regular fit •	Machine washable. Shop from our latest range in Men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> direct.asda.com


Oh yes, I can just see you in that BBC 😉


----------



## Emmasian

Isn't this nifty?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Red Christmas Vintage Cat Print Cushion | Home | George at ASDA


• Red • 45 x 45cm • 100% cotton • Single side printing & piping. Shop from our latest range in Home.




direct.asda.com





Asda are loving the vintage cat style this Christmas. So cute.


----------



## huckybuck

Stop it Mrs F!!!









Drama Queen Wallet GIF - Drama Queen Wallet Baby - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## DolomiTTe

Emmasian said:


> Isn't this nifty?
> 
> View attachment 578263


Noooooo, I've popped my head in here again .... I now have a cat rolling pin on its way!!! 😹


----------



## Hailey Cooper

It’s my best friend’s cat birthday next week, I want to get her a nice pet gift but I don’t know much about what works for cats. 
I know I want to go for something from Clintons tho, can you help me with a few suggestions? Here’s the page: Pet Gifts


----------



## huckybuck

Hailey Cooper said:


> It’s my best friend’s cat birthday next week, I want to get her a nice pet gift but I don’t know much about what works for cats.
> I know I want to go for something from Clintons tho, can you help me with a few suggestions? Here’s the page: Pet Gifts


I would always like a tea towel!! Or a mug.


----------



## DolomiTTe

My rolling pin arrived at work yesterday. It's smaller than I expected and a bit expensive for what it is (£23.90) but it looks nice. I've taken it to my mum's and she's given me the money and is going to wrap it up for Christmas for me. It'll save her buying me her usual gift that I don't want or need!


----------



## ewelsh

I spotted these last night, I think they are just adorable and funny. Expensive though.


----------



## Emmasian

Think these are nice and cuddly looking...


----------



## ewelsh

I wouldn’t dare buy one of those @Emmasian my husband would freak thinking I had another kitten as I used to carry Libby around in my hoody pocket 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, a cat lady bauble 









Cute Cat Lady Bauble | Christmas | George at ASDA


• Multi • Polyresin • 7 x 7 x 11cm. Shop from our latest range in Christmas.




direct.asda.com


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More good, non breakable baubles, this time in Sainsbugs:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(and some nice cat bits in Matalan too)









Cat Lover Stackable Mugs – Multi


Purfect for your morning brew or evening cuppa, this meowvellous mug collection makes a great gift for cat lovers. The stackable mugs come in four variations and are housed in a slender black stand. Individual Mug Dimensions: Diameter 15cm x Height 40cm.




www.matalan.co.uk


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Look at these @Mrs Funkin


----------



## cava14 una

I bought these last year they were really cute😹


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Not cat releated but it made me laugh!


----------



## SbanR

@Bertie'sMum found this pretty backpack in a gift shop. I'm hesitating about spending £49 on something that I'll only use very occasionally. Also the material feels similar to brushed velvet (is there such a material?) and I don't think it'll fare very well if I get caught out in the rain with it.


----------



## GingerNinja

Paw socks anyone? 









Cat Claw Socks -Christmas Promotion 🎁


Impress your friends and family with these cat socks that not only look super cute but will also keep your feet warm during winter🔥🥰! FEATURES 🔥Universal Size : The easycosy cat paw socks are in Standard size, there is NO WORRY that the socks are too big or too small, the elasticity is good, and...




www.juicecat.co.uk


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR have you looked at M&S







Women's Backpacks | M&S


Browse our collection of backpacks for women to discover practical and stylish leather, metallic and straw options. Find your staple bag here at M&S




www.marksandspencer.com


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR have you looked at M&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Backpacks | M&S
> 
> 
> Browse our collection of backpacks for women to discover practical and stylish leather, metallic and straw options. Find your staple bag here at M&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marksandspencer.com


Thank you. It says one size, without giving the actual measurements. However, from the look I would guess they're much bigger than what I'm after.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Fatface have some lovely cute cat Xmas socks perfect for stocking fillers or gifts for friends!!


----------



## huckybuck

I might have just bought a lamp 😂

I did buy the base only from a company called Ruma as it was slightly cheaper but thought you’d like to see it with a shade!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, puuurrrfect for your lounge  Great find HB!


----------



## Charity

That's lovely @huckybuck, quite unique.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear oh dear. The vintage cat Asda duvet cover may have fallen into my shopping basket. It's only £9.80 in the sale (and only king size left, they never have king size left in the sale) and so cute - I will easily get £10-worth of joy from it. Might even make some vintage cat cushions to go with it


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear oh dear. The vintage cat Asda duvet cover may have fallen into my shopping basket. It's only £9.80 in the sale (and only king size left, they never have king size left in the sale) and so cute - I will easily get £10-worth of joy from it. Might even make some vintage cat cushions to go with it



Bargain!!! I brought the child the Halloween cat duvet from Asda! Technically £5 for one nights joy! (altho we kept it on the week!)


----------



## ewelsh

Look at these from lightinthebox.com



This one is for @BarneyBobCat 😂 











This one is for @Charity 










@lullabydream should have this one











This is mine 😄











@urbantigers @Cully @lymorelynn @GingerNinja 












The first one is @huckybuck the second is @Mrs Funkin or her visitor 😄


----------



## Cully

Absolutely brilliant @ewelsh .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! They are great @ewelsh


----------



## Jojomomo

Forgot to post at the time but this dress recently got its first outing, was a charity shop bargain!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cat things! Including spoons - bit pricey mind!!





















Ceramic Cat Spoons


Cat lovers behold! We have the new Cat Spoons that are creating a stir. Four great little kitty characters that double as fun spoons. Use them to dunk your teabags, or stir in your sugar, endless fun for kids and adults alike. The spoons are part of the new Cat tableware collection launched...




www.wolfandbadger.com


----------



## ewelsh

Those cat coasters are similar to @Psygon but Beths are better


----------



## Arny

Cats


Sophie Allport's Cat Collection features on a range of homewares making excellent gifts for cat owners and lovers.




www.sophieallport.com




and thought of @huckybuck 








Chicken Felt Decoration


A lovely easter decoration, this chicken felt hanging decoration wears glasses and makes a unique gift. Perfect for decorating over easter, styling your table or hanging in a plant.




www.sophieallport.com


----------



## huckybuck

Arny said:


> Cats
> 
> 
> Sophie Allport's Cat Collection features on a range of homewares making excellent gifts for cat owners and lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sophieallport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thought of @huckybuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Felt Decoration
> 
> 
> A lovely easter decoration, this chicken felt hanging decoration wears glasses and makes a unique gift. Perfect for decorating over easter, styling your table or hanging in a plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sophieallport.com


I LOVE the chicken 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh look at these beautiful slippers! I love my Joules slippers.






220368 null Slip On Character Slippers , Size L | Joules UK


220368 - Slip On Character Slippers - Pink




www.joules.com


----------



## Valarmorghulis

I was having Christmas Dinner with my family and afterwards we exchanged presents. Right at the end my mum gave me a small parcel labelled "From Santa". It was a cat toy! Bearing in mind my parents are not cat fans and my mother likes to remind me of this at least twice a month 😅 

There was also a Christmas ornament that looks like my cat and a Christmas card from the cat herself. 

Merry Christmas everyone! 


































😁


----------



## Emmasian

These embedded cat hoodies seem to be everywhere at the moment. However does anyone else get the heebie jeebies from this one??  It just reminds me of the mutant rebel leader in Total Recall, or even Voldemort growing out of the back of Professor Lupin's head!!


----------

